# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  PCOS - Policistični jajnici i željena trudnoća

## Isabel

Hello! 
Nadam se da u ovakvoj situaciji nisam sama...   :Sad:  
Btw ja sam nova s vama, ali vas čitam već dugo!  :Saint:  
Planiram trudnoću, prestala sam piti tablete u lipnju, i sada 2 mjeseca pokušavamo. Problem je u tome što nisam napravila nikakve pretrage jer iako sam ginekologu sam napomenula već par puta za željenu trudnoću, on me na ništa me nije poslao!  :shock: 
Odavno imam diagnosticirane PCOS (policistične jajnike) i mislim da nemam ovulaciju (već 2 mjeseca pratim sa Fertile strips, Maybe baby, bazalnu i sve živo - i nikako da mi pokaže da imam i kada!) Čak sam mu i rekla da sumnjam da nemam ovulaciju, pa mi je rekao da ja to ne mogu znati!   :Crying or Very sad:  
Pitala sam ga da li bi trebala ići na ultrazvuk, bris, provjeru ovulacije itd. na što mi je on rekao da nema potrebe (btw zadnji ultrazvuk 2001. god) jer "zna moju situaciju" - od prije 5 godina?!?  :? 
Inaće PAPA uredni... 
Kaže nek pokušavamo 6 mj., pa ako ne ide, onda ćemo na pretrage! Meni to nema smisla, ako se već zna da je najveći problem kod PCOS da izostaje ovulacija u ciklusu (a postoji sumnja), čemu tapkati u mraku 6 mj., kada se to lako provjeri i pokaže, a onda eventualno pripiše jedna od terapija za ovulaciju!?!
Razmišljam o promjeni ginekologa, iako sam kod ovog od svoje 17 god. (sad imam 25), ali mi se ovo nikako ne sviđa...
Oduvijek mi je govorio da ću morati imati planiranu trudnoću, a sad kad je do toga došlo, gdje je zapelo???
Koje bi pretrage trebala napraviti općenito, a koje radi PCOS?
*Jel tko imao iskustava sa ovulacijom i trudnoćom kod PCOS? *  I kakva?
U kojem smjeru krenuti? Totallno sam zbunjena, a moj mi doktor samo odmaže... :? 
Imate li preporuke za drugog dobrog ginića (može privatno)?
Hvala...

----------


## Franny

bokich, Isabel i dobro dosla!

i meni  su prije cca 2 mjeseca takodjer dijagnosticirani PCOS, tako da sam ti i ja friska u tome te takodjer tapkam u mraku. procitala sam na stranicama poliklinike harni nesto o PCOS-u te zakljucila da postoje 2 vrste. jedna koje dobijes zbog debljine (doc je rekao da je to moj slucaj i da ce to nestati kad smrsavim :? ) i druga gdje je to kronicno, valjda od rodjenja  :? meni je samo najgluplje to da po PCOS-u ne mozes normalno zatrudnit, ali kao taj se poremecaj lijeci upravo trudnocom.

prosvrljaj mlo ovdje po temama, imas clanke o PCOS-u ,a takodjer imas i cura koje su ostale trudne unatoc takvoj dijagnozi. Cini mi se da je i Luna Rocco jedna od njih, ali nisam sad sto posto sigurna, pa me ispravite ako grijesim.

meni je malo cudan taj tvoj ginic, pogotovo ak ima tak stare dijagnoze na koje se oslanja. trebala bi otici po drugo misljenje, u svakom slucaju.
ja ti mogu eventualno preporucit svog privatnog ginica (ali ne idem k njemu vec skoro 2 godine, otkad sam pocela imat probleme s gubitkom i dobitkom M; jer privatnici ipak kostaju, koliko god dobri bili...), pa ak zelis, javim ti na pp.

takodjer, zelim ti puno srece da rijesis taj problem i ostanes u drugom stanju. 

pusa i sretno   :Love:

----------


## Trilian

> kronicno, valjda od rodjenja  :? meni je samo najgluplje to da po PCOS-u ne mozes normalno zatrudnit, ali kao taj se poremecaj lijeci upravo trudnocom.


Ja sam taj slučaj. O mom iskustvu sa policističnim jajnicima sam baš neki dan pisala na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27315

Meni su PCOS dijagnosticirani još u srednjoj školi (moguće i u osnovnoj, više nisam sigurna  :?, uglavnom onda kada se počelo dešavati da nemam mengu po par mjeseci. Barem 5,6 puta sam pila Dabrostone da bi mi se regulirali ciklusi. 

Ne znam je li to bila puka sreća, ali kada smo odlučili imati dijete, uspjeli smo nakon nešto manje od godinu dana pokušavanja, bez da sam pratila kad mi je ovulacija, bez ciljanih odnosa, itd.

----------


## pujica

ja imam dijagnozu policisticnih od svoje 15te (sad 28), pila dabroston, diane, cilest - uglavnom non stop sam na terapiji vec godinama, s povremenim kratkim pauzama. 
nista ne pijem vec tri mjeseca, bila sam na pregledu i uzv, doc je rekao da imam O (barem na desnom jajniku sigurno) i da ne bi smjelo biti nekih vecih problema. 
zasad se svojski trudimo, ne opterecujem se s temperaturom, sluzi i slicnim stvarima vec samo redovno hopsanje, i vjerujem da ce uskoro urodit plodom

sto se tice pretraga obavezan ti je uzv te analiza hormona iz krvi, a nakon toga ako treba terapija

----------


## mona29

Ja ti ne mogu dati podatke, jer nisam u takvoj situaciji...ali ti mogu reći da bih bez pardona promijenila doktora.Njemu 6 mjeseci ne znači ništa, vama znači puno.
Išla bih svakako po sistemu-imaš problem, riješi ga odmah!

 :Love:

----------


## bibai

Isabel, ne mora sve biti tako crno. Pokušajte, ništa vas ne košta. Ja sam bila uvjerena da zbog PCOS nikad neću ostati trudna, a ono- već pri prvom pokušaju.

----------


## majica555

I meni takoder je dijagnosticiran PCOS sa anovulativnim ciklusima, trudimo se oko godinu dana i nista. Bila sam na terapiji klomifenom ali bezuspjesno sad sam na folikulometriji i stoperici, a kod tvog slucaja mislim da bi svakako trebala promijeniti ginekologa.

----------


## Metvica

Ako ti se ne sviđa pristup ginekologa, možeš ga promijeniti.
Međutim, ja bih se složila s njegovim mišljenjem da vam daš šansu da se nešto prirodno desi. Znam barem deset cura s takvim dijagnozama koje su začele prirodno vrlo brzo. Mislim da imaš dovoljno malo godina da ne hvataš "zadnji vlak". Vjerujem da si nestrpljva, no ja bih ipak malo pričekala prije medicinskih intervencija. U međuvremenu može tvoj muž napraviti spermiogram, to je brzo i jednostavno, a odmah znaš na čemu si.
Sretno!

----------


## vmartina

Meni je ginekolog rekao da možeš imati policistične jajnike i svejedno ostati trudna ako imaš ovulaciju, dakle prati svoju bazalnu temperaturu da vidiš imašli ovulaciju i mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema. Ako ti je ginekolog tako nemaran kao što ti kažeš, mijenjaj ga!

----------


## željka!

Već sam pisala da smo pokušavali 3 godine da zatrudnimo ...

U tih 3 godine nismo skoro ništa napravili jer je isto tako moja doktorica stalno nešto čekala, a čim sam prominila doktoricu počeli smo sa pretragama, nova me doktorica odmah uputila kod stručnjaka za neplodnost koji mi je dijagnosticirao PCOS.

Napravila sam HSG, pila Klomifene i ništa...

PC test nam je bio užasan (mužev spermiogram je super, ali to nam nije značilo ništa za prirodne pokušaje jer moja sluz -ili što već- jednostavno uništi sve spermije).

Ali ipak smo uspili zatrudniti prirodno, dok je doktor bio na zimovanju, a mi smo taj misec imali pauzu od svega -  dogodilo se malo čudo, zatrudnila sam kad sam to najmanje očekivala.

Moj ti je savjet da prominiš doktora, nađi nekoga kome viruješ i s kim ćeš biti zadovoljna.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## nana1973

Ja se isto moram složiti sa curama-mislim da moraš promijeniti doca. Trenutno ti je stvarno najbitnije da što prije  kreneš sa pretragama.

----------


## Isabel

Curke puno hvala na odgovorim a i savjetima!  Super ste!  :Love:  
Poslušala sam vas i promjenila doktora  :D
Sutra imam prvi susret/pregled u Poliklinici Vili kod dr. Ujević! Nadam se da je dobra, i da sam ovog puta dobro pogodila normalnog doktora! Navodno da je, i da su svi tamo super!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Javim vam se s novostima...  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja zadnjih 6 godina znam za svoje policistične jajnike. Ciklusi su mi bili neredoviti. Hormoni uredni osim jednog puta kad su mi našli povišene androgene. Svo to vrijeme sam strahovala da neću moći ostati trudna. Kada smo MM i ja odlučili probati, uspjelo nam je iz prve. Nisam mogla vjerovati. A bili smo rekli da ćemo samo malo probati...

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Isabel niš nam nisi javila kak je bilo kod novog doktora....i ja sam jedna od žena s cistama...one mogu a i ne moraju biti problem kaj se tiče trudnoće al ipak bi bilo dobro da se doc malo više angažira....najbolje bi bilo imati jednog ginića kojem bezuvjetno vjeruješ kao što sam imala ja jer ak tražiš milijon mišljena svak će ti neš drugo reć....meni je jedan dr rekao da nema šanse da zatrudnim dok ne napravim laparoskopiju jajnika jer kao zbog cista nema ovulacije i bla, bla a moj ginić odma reko šta onaj to priča gluposti, pregledao me ultrazvučno (vaginalni UZV) i rekao da mu se čini ovulacija na vidiku....naručio me za 2-3 dana i potvrdio da ovuliram i taj dan sam se bacila na MM i odma zatrudnila.....i eto danas iamm svoju najveću srećicu na svijetu, mog anđela Mariju.... :D

----------


## Isabel

E curke, sorry, kako je na kratko ovaj topic otišao u zaborav, novosti sam pisala pod drugom temom. 
Hvala vam svima na odgovorima...stvarno ste super!
Ja sam prema vašim savjetima promjenila doca i otišla u Polikliniku Vili, kod drice Ujević koja me oduševila! Prekrasna, razgovorljiva, susretljiva, stručna, sve mi je objasnila i preporučila daljnje pretrage. Radila sam kod nje UZV i rekla mi je da joj se čine PCO ali da bi trebalo napraviti hormonalni status da budemo ziher. Tako da sad dok je ona na g.o., trebam izvaditi hormone, i onda s nalazima kod nje. Mali je problem nastao jer su mi ciklusi koma, pa sad već 28 dana imam "spotting" i bojim se da mi sljedeća M uopće neće doću(kod mene klasika). 
U svakom slučaju, čim stigne odoh ja opet kod nje, pa ili sa nalazima ili do Dabroston.
Dolazi za 15 dana, a do tad ne preostaje mi ništa nego testiranje LH trakicama, koje me već pomalo živcira testiram se od 17.07. i odtada mi nije niti jedan dan pokazao O!), i hopsanje!
Pusa
P.S. malo dugi odgovor...
 :Heart:

----------


## iva f

hej cure,ja također imam policisticne jajnike tj.prije 7 god sam operirala cistu,od tad imam policistične jajnike,i nemam redovite M, inače sam dobivala putem dabrostona,vadila sam hormone di mi je prolaktin bio povišen te ga sad lječim s bromergonom! želim ostat trudna pa sam na terapiji 3 mj.klomifena,dokt.kaže da je do god.i pol pokušaja rada na bebi u granicama normale! ja se iskreno nadam da ću uspjeti,najbitnije i najvažnije je,opustiti se i ne mislit na bebu,što je najteže! budite uporne,pozitivne i opuštene i sve će biti super! nada nikad ne umire!

----------


## žanaPO

Bok

Ja također imam policistične jajnike, zavaljenu maternicu i sedlastu. No, unatoč tome imam bebu od 8 mj. i sad sam ponovno trudna nekih 3 mjeseca.
Mi smo također pokušavali nekih 5-6 mj., a nakon toga sam ja otišla kod doktora. Taj, sad već bivši doktor mi je odmah dao Klomifen, ali sam otišla potražiti mišljenje drugog liječnika, koji je ujedno i najbolji po pitanju steriliteta kod nas. Ovaj mi je rekao da imam problem, ali da nije nerješiv. Dakle, bila sam na pregledu prohodnosti jajnika, zatim na HSG-u, te sam radila laparoskopiju. No, niti jedan pregled nisam radila dok muž nije otišao na pregled, jer je doktor morao znati kakvo je kod njega ˝stanje˝. Nakon laparoskopije, inseminacija nije uspjela, ali sam već drugi mjesec ostala trudna prirodnim putem. 
Druga trudnoća je došla neočekivano i neplanirano, jer imam neredovite cikluse, a ovulacija mi je kasnila oko 25 dana.

Moj savjet je da razgovaraš sa svojim doktorom, a ako on neće ništa poduzeti, promijeni doktora. Ja bih tako napravila, a u ostalom ja sam otišla kod drugog u roku 10 dana. 
Želim ti sve najbolje i nadam se da ćeš uskoro ostati trudna.
Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~  :Smile:

----------


## kokojoko

i ja imam pcos. menstruaciju sam imala najviše 7 puta godišnje. uglavnom, već sam bila duboko zaronila u postupak potpomognute oplodnje kojem je trebala predhoditi laparoskopija ali ja ostala trudna prirodnim putem. iako su prognoze liječnika bile jako loše, ja sad imam curku od 7 mjeseci.   :Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej cure, evo i ja sam jedna s PCOS i anovulacijom...Na bebi radimo već četiri godine i ništa   :Sad:   Pijem Dabrostone jer inače nemam menstruaciju,probala sam s Klomifenima ali nisam reagirala na njih uopće...Prije mjesec dana išla sam na drilling jajnika i kad sam se ponadala da će biti sve super jer je to kao super operacija za žene s PCOS i žene zatrudne vrlo brzo...opet mi je sve palo u vodu jer se ispostavilo da mi je gin. koji me operirao probušio premali broj cista (svega par) i sad su jajnici još puni cista i nema ovulacije  :Sad:   I sad sam opet na terapiiji s Klomifenom i više ne pijem Dabroston nego Duphaston. Već sam tolko jadna od svega toga ali znam da moram biti pozitivna. Sad se samo nadam da izreagiram na Klomifen. Čitala sam nešto na netu o nekim injekcijama koje se daju ženama s PCOS pa ako koja od vas zna nešto o tome molim da mi napiše. Oprostite što sam se toliko raspisala   :Embarassed:

----------


## prva

pitanje ako netko zna.
Mislila sam da su mi jajnici uredni, jer je to pisalo na svim ultrazvučnim nalazima do sada (zadnji prije par mjeseci). Imam menstruacije 23/24 dana bez iznimke.
Neki dan sam bila kod doktora i rekao mi je da imam policistični jajnik (lijevi valjda) i da to nije bolest, već stanje i da nije potrebno ništa po tom pitanju napraviti.
Kako je moguće da nekad imam policistični jajnik a nekad ne.
Išla sam jer sam se zabrinula za ovulacije (temperature mi ne pokazuju skok, ali Lh trakice za ovulaciju su pozitivne)...tako da sad moram za dva dana ponovo da vidi je li folikul puknuo...pa će mi možda razjasniti.
Uh već kad pomislim da su mi neke stvari jasne opet me uspiju zbuniti.
 :?  :?  :?

----------


## nerina

> Hej cure, evo i ja sam jedna s PCOS i anovulacijom...Na bebi radimo već četiri godine i ništa    Pijem Dabrostone jer inače nemam menstruaciju,probala sam s Klomifenima ali nisam reagirala na njih uopće...Prije mjesec dana išla sam na drilling jajnika i kad sam se ponadala da će biti sve super jer je to kao super operacija za žene s PCOS i žene zatrudne vrlo brzo...opet mi je sve palo u vodu jer se ispostavilo da mi je gin. koji me operirao probušio premali broj cista (svega par) i sad su jajnici još puni cista i nema ovulacije   I sad sam opet na terapiiji s Klomifenom i više ne pijem Dabroston nego Duphaston. Već sam tolko jadna od svega toga ali znam da moram biti pozitivna. Sad se samo nadam da izreagiram na Klomifen. Čitala sam nešto na netu o nekim injekcijama koje se daju ženama s PCOS pa ako koja od vas zna nešto o tome molim da mi napiše. Oprostite što sam se toliko raspisala


Ja ti ne znam za injekcije ali zašto ne bi pokušala s methforminom.To ti je lijek za dijabetes tip II koji je pomogao dosta žena sa PCOS.Meni isto Klomifen nije pomagao pa sam promijenila ginekologa koji mi je prepisao methformin i malo nakon toga sam zatrudnila.Isto sam zatrudnila nakon 4 god. a godinama prije toga sam pila Dabrostone i Diane 35.

----------


## kokojoko

nerina, slažem se s tobom. problem je u tome što vrlo malo ginekologa to savjetuje a iz mog iskustva sa njima mogu reći da će to preporučiti samo oni koji se bave baš tom problematikom. nisu svi za sve iako su ginekolozi.
Maybe Baby da potražiš drugo mišljenje?

----------


## Maybe baby

I ja sam već mislila svojoj gin. reći da bi ja probala u zg, inače sam iz Vž i samo je jedan gin.kao za te probleme tu, a taj gin.mi nije napravio dobro operaciju...Ne kažem ja da on nije stručan ali sam čula da ima drugačiji pristup ako si njegova pacijentica i kod njega privatno, a ja to nisam...Cure koliko ste dugo trošile taj lijek i zatrudnile?Neki gin. misle da se pacijentica ne razumije u svoj problem ali pa hvala bogu da sam vrlo dobro upućena što su to PCOS i to ne s doktorske strabe nego sam sama istražila...

----------


## Jim

Drage moje rode, ja sam još jedna pacijentica sa PCOS koji imam od puberteta i anovulatorne cikluse. Borimo se s neplodnošću već 4 god.,prvo smo 1,5g. u kućnoj radinosti pa 2,5g.kod soc.gin. pokušavali sve i svašta od pripravaka do ciljanih odnosa+klo. Sada smo na SD kod Dr.Baumana već pola godine i prije par dana smo napravili prvu inseminaciju za koju čekamo rezultate.
Potpuno vas razumijem, meni su rekli da to nije ništa strašno i da se uz nikakvu ili malu pomoć zatrudni a ja sam sada na aih i tko zna šta ću još proći   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Ponekada mislim da nema nade za nas !!!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej Jim, i mi se borimo s tim problemom već 4 godine...Išla sam na laparoskopiju,pila Klomifene,  Dabrostone,Duphastone i sada Utrogestane...Tek sam ovaj mjesec imala jedan folikul pod klomifenom i sada čekam nedjelju da vidim da li će M doći ili bude nešto... Ako ne bude idem za Zagreb na daljnju obradu.... Želim ti PUNO sreće i da uskoro imaš vellliikkkiii +   :Heart:

----------


## Jim

*Maybe baby* - hvala ti na lijepim željama, ja ti iskreno želim da ni ne dođeš do onoga do čega sam ja došla već da vrlo brzo ugledaš veliki + i da jedno malo srce zakuca u tebi.

----------


## linolina

> Oprostite što sam se toliko raspisala


Ja ti ne znam za injekcije ali zašto ne bi pokušala s methforminom.To ti je lijek za dijabetes tip II koji je pomogao dosta žena sa PCOS.Meni isto Klomifen nije pomagao pa sam promijenila ginekologa koji mi je prepisao methformin i malo nakon toga sam zatrudnila.Isto sam zatrudnila nakon 4 god. a godinama prije toga sam pila Dabrostone i Diane 35.[/quote]

Nerina, jel piješ methformin u trudnoći?

----------


## Pinky

ja sam jedna od pcos-ica iako nemam nikakvih vanjskih obiljezja pcos-a (kuc, kuc, kuc) vec mi je dijagnoza postavljena na temelju inverzije fsh i lh.

da skratim pricu, pijem gluformin, lijek za dijabetes, jer je u pozadini svih hormonalnih disbalansa disbalans secera.

gluformin je mnogima pomogao, meni uljepsao nalaze hormona, pa bi trebale malo probati tu terapiju umjesto kljukanja hormonima

----------


## Mirta30

Jim
pogledaj moj potpis 


SRETNO  :Kiss:

----------


## Shireen

Evo još malo dobrih vijesti - pila sam Cileste 5 god. i čim sam prestala pojavile se ciste na jajnicima. Moja gin je rekla da to može, ali i ne mora utjecati na trudnoću...
Mi smo pokušali i iz prve uspjeli!!!

Ali očito nije istina da se to trudnoćom rješava jer evo, ja sam pred par dana bila na redovitom pregledu i kaže moja gin da su mi jajnici kao grozdovi puni cista... M još nisam dobila jer dojim, tako da ne znam što se dešava po pitanju potencijalne ovlacije, ali za sada ništa...

Nadam se da ćemo i drugi put imati isto toliko uspjeha, a to želim i svakoj od vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## linolina

Evo jednog najsvježijeg plusića s policističnim jajnicima, rezistencijom na inzulin i hipotireozom-i to praktički iz prve (pod tim mislim ciljani odnos u vrijeme kada sam osjetila ovulaciju-koja nije čest gost)!  :Heart:

----------


## točkalica

> Evo jednog najsvježijeg plusića s policističnim jajnicima, rezistencijom na inzulin i hipotireozom-i to praktički iz prve (pod tim mislim ciljani odnos u vrijeme kada sam osjetila ovulaciju-koja nije čest gost)!




Ajme super!!!!

Baš je lijepo čut ovakve vijesti!!

----------


## linolina

Hvala točkalice, a za ostale, ne samo iz svog iskustva, preporučujem da ne brinu puno, ako je samo to problem-da se riješiti. 
Vježbajte, smanjite stres i hranite se zdravo-znam da svi to znate-ali, evo ja i potvrđujem empirijski.  :Love:

----------


## Arijana

Prije par dana mi prijateljica pokaže svoje nalaze od gin. - nalazi katastrofa, PCOS, jajnici puni cista, pa još nekakva vodena velika cista, pa neka čudna radi koje bi kao trebala uklonit jajnik... i tako još svašta nešto da ne idem u dugo i široko...

Uglavnom, evo prije pola sata kaže mi da je trudna, radila 2 testa oba pozitivna :D . To joj je bio prvi pokušaj   :Razz:

----------


## Arijana

Ovaj smajli na kraju mi je greškom uletio   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pingo

Drage moje cure!

Ja sam vam slucaj Pcos iz udzbenika, ali isto tako imam sincica od godinu i pol.
Sto prije naucite sve o svojoj bolesti, to bolje za vas.
Kao sto ima frizera koji nas osisaju kao ovce i spale nam minival, tako ima i ginekologa koji nemaju pojma.
Ne ustrucavam se to reci nakon sto sam cula mnoge nebuloze i nacekala se svoje trudnoce.
Tako primjerice sam cula: vi nemate vise pol. jajnike( sto nije istina jer je pcos sindrom i ima ga se cijeli zivot)...
Hormone sam ganjala da mi vade, ma svasta...
Promijenila sijaset ginekologa i nista.
Onda sam izlistala mnostvo stranica na tu temu i odlucila otici u polikl. Vili covjeku kojega su hvalili i na ovom forumu, posebno na potpomognutoj.
Napravila hormonalni status, ogtt test i terapiju metforminom sam dobila odmah.
Zatrudnila u tom ciklusu jer se nakon par godina pojavila prva ovulacija.

Zakljucak: ne gubite vrijeme s lijecnicima koji o toj problematici ne znaju mnogo, otidjite onima koji prate suvremena kretanja u medicini, a ne ostaju na nivou spoznaja iz kamenog doba u kojem su diplomirali i od tad nisu procitali ni Mikijev zabavnik.
Imate tu negdje na Rodi korisan clanak o pcos koji je napisao Dr Radoncic. On je, naime, bio taj bingo dr.

I samo da ispravim jedan netocan navod od prije, nije dokazano da se pcos dobije od debljine, iako je moguce, ali prije da mehanizam pcos uzrokuje debljinu.
Ali sve ce te to naci u spomenutom tekstu i mnogim drugima na tu temu.
Ma, samo uguglajte pcos.

Lijep vam pozdrav i znam da ce biti bebica na sve strane!

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Da se i ja pohvalim ja imam pcos. Moj gin mi je to rekla već davne 2003 kad sam imala 22god. Kako sam ja onda bila blentava i nisam ništa znala o tome tako se i nisam obazirala na to. Moja dijagnoza je sekundarna amenoreja + anovulacija i naravno pcos. To se vidi iz hormonskih nalaza, utz-a, ali OGTT je bio u redu, povećana dlakavost, masna koža + prištići, kosa se brže masti, ali kilaža mi je normalna dapače u mlađim danima imala sam brige sa manjkom kilaže, previše sporta. Naravno borba sa neplodnošću nam traje već 6 god. Prošla sam CIN II/III +hpv (konizacija i od onda nalazi Pape savršeni bez ikakvih bakterija i hpv-a), HSG (nalaz uredan), inseminacija ( 5 kom. dabroston+klomifen+gonasi ali bez uspjeha) bila sam kod docentice Kbc Ri, nalaz spermiograma je više nego dobar tako da sam ja ta koja je problem.

Zadnje vrijeme se sve više pitam zašto me moja gine njie nikada poslala kod endokrinologa?! Ona je vrlo dobra kao gin i susretljiva je i vrlo razumna i sve objasni,ali ta sitnica mi ne ide u glavu. Zašto me ne poslat kod endokrinologa? Nije ni docentica to predložila i ona je rekla da imam pcos i vidjela je nalaze hormona omjer lh-fsh, nizak estradiol i progesteron, povišen testosteron i oni ostali znaci.

Uglavnom sastavila sam listu svih hormona koje trebam izvaditi i OGTT + inzulin, te nalaz kolesterola i ostalog uz to i idem za par dana kod gin na godišnji pregled pa ću je zatražiti da mi napiše te uputnice da napravim to kako spada. 
Uz to sam zvala KBC Ri odjel endokrinologije da ih pitam ako imaju reproduktivnog endokrinologa, ali ćorak imaju samo normalnog endokrinologa te su me uputili neka nazovem odjel za planiranje obitelji tj. MPO doktora. I zvala sam i dobila na telefon dr. Vlastelića koji me je saslušao i rekao mi neka kada napravim sve nalaze javim se kod njega u ambulantu da porazgovaramo o tome. Jer koliko sam shvatila on se bavi reproduktivnom endokrinologijom (ili sam krivo razumijela) ili ima jako puno iskustva sa ženama koje imaju pcos + amenoreju+ anovulaciju?!

Usput sam pitala na endokrinologiji koliko se čeka na red za pregled kod endokrinologa i odgovor je bio 3-4 mj. Tako da će se naručiti i tamo čisto da vidim šta će mi endokrinolog reći kada pogleda sve nalaze i da li psotoji kakva terapija za mene osim Dabrostona i stimulacije jajnika.

Sve vše čitam i tražim po internetu o PCOS-u i načinu liječenja neplodnosti koja je vezana uz to i vidim da se često spominje Metformin Glucophage i koliko pomogne ženama sa pcos. Zbog toga ću ići kod dr. Vlastelića i endkorinologa da vidim njihovo mišljenje što se tiče mene i mojih nalaza.


Imama par pitanja;

Vaša iskustva sa dr. Vlastelićem i vašim pcos-om? 

Da li MPO doktor  može prepisati Metformin ili to radi samo endokrinolog?

Vaša iskustva sa riječkim endokrinolozima (ako znate imena doktora bila bih vam zahvalana da napišete iskustva sa njima i naravno njihova imena)  u liječenju i praćenju vašeg pcos-a i neplodnosti?

 :Kiss:

----------


## tajuska

isto policisticni, nakon prestanka uzimanja pilula ostala trudna nakon 21 mjeseca. no, upravo suprotno ideji da uzimam hormone, pijem dabrostone, i sl. odlucila sam dozvoliti svom tijelu da nakon deset godina pilula samo profunkcionira. isla kod homeopatice par puta, poslozila neke stvari u glavi i trudila se biti strpljiva. nije bilo lako, menge su dolazile svakih 45-50 dana, uzasan pms, istovrmeno i sreca i razocarenje kad menga konacno stigne...ali na kraju mi je drago kaj sam pustila prirodi i tijelu da naprave svoje. lijepo mi je rekla homeopatica kad sam prvi puta dosla, nisi jos spremna, ali bit ces za kakvih godinu dana. i tako je i bilo  :Smile: 
i da, naravno, ostala sam trudna u mjesecu neopisivog festanja, guzve, posla i vjerovatno jedinog mjeseca u svih 21 kad nisam uopce pomislila da je to moguce...tako to valjda ide.
no, ono kaj je vazno je da imas ginekologa s kojim se slazes oko postupaka, moj je mene podrzavao u mojoj namjeri, da nije sigurno ne bih ostala kod njega...

----------


## pingo

Jos nesto vazno!
Sigurno znate, ali ne mogu odoljeti da ne ponovim.

Tjelovjezba!

Odnosno fizicka aktivnost.
Koliko sam citala i koliko mi je ginekolog govorio to moze biti kljucno u poboljsanju opceg stanja i uspostavi ovulacije.
Naravno u kombinaciji sa zdravom prehranom mediteranskog tipa i sa sto manje ugljikohidrata, sto pomaze u kontroli inzulina itd...

Moj dr. cak kaze da je pozeljno da to bude izrazito naporna fiz.aktivnost, a ne bas nesto tipa rekreiranja u vidu setnjica.
E sad, bolje i setnjica nego nista.

Sve to zvuci jednostavno, ali bas i nije tako jednostavno cijeli zivot se pridrzavati takvog rezima.
Obzirom na povecane rizike od obolijevanja od raznih bolest u cemu prednjace  dijabetes, kardiovaskularne i rak maternice, sve ovo bi doista trebalo shvatiti ozbiljno.
Neplodnost je samo jedno od stanja u koje dovodi pcos, kad se ono preprodi trudnocom, opet ostaje isti taj pcos koji nece nestati nekim cudom.
Sama znam da sad nakon sto sam rodila imam opet iste probleme, a vrlo vjerojatno i zacece drugog djeteteta bit ce pothvat.

Jos je covjek i agilniji u rjesavanju i poduzimanju svega i svacega kad zeli dijete, a kad dodje do tog cilja, premoren je i pada mu motivacija za turbo zdravim zivotom uz bezbrojne izgovore (u mom slucaju).

Nadam se da cemo svi pronaci i snagu i motivaciju da se na sto bolji nacin othrvemo svemu jer osim sto mi trebamo djecicu, kad ih dobijemo ona trebaju nas zdrave, poletne i cile!

----------


## ottina

ja cu samo ispričati svoju priču pa možda nekoga utješi i da nade da se može ostati u drugom stanju unatoč razno raznim zdravstvenim problemima..
Daklem, 2007. slučajno se udarim u trbuh u predjelu maternice (bolje da ne prepričavam kako jer je prenevjerojatno..) i tako me strahovito zaboli da padnem na pod i ne mogu ustati neko vrijeme, a sama doma nažalost i nikoga u blizini da pomogne. Za nekoliko dana bol i dalje perzistira i ja odem kod privatnog ginekologa na pretrage iako sam bila prije 5mj i sve bilo u savršenom redu. Gin neće raditi uzv jer sam pred mengom ali se predomišlja nakon što je napravila pretragu prstima i ostala u šoku zaštro je maternica tako velika. Upali uzv i prvo kaj je rekla: "Isuse Bože, šta je ovo!!!???". prekrasno. mene uhvatila panika ali me ona smiruje i kaže da imam ogromnu cistu, ništa strašno ali da moram to hitno operirati. Cista je bila 12x13cm. I operirali me pa nakon operacije rekoše da je to bio benigni tumor. Odstranjen lijevi jajnik i pola desnoga. Na pregledu prije otpusta skužim iz otpusnog pisma da moram onkologu  :shock: .. bio je to zloćudni tumor. Tada sam imala 23god. Uslijedila je mučna godina, a preostali jajnik tj, pola jajnika non stop policističan i tako ja još dva puta hospitalizirana jer je cista narasla preko 5cm..pregledi svakih tjedan dana i stalno nešto..ljeto 2008 dobivam terapiju za novonastale ciste. I čudom nestale..još većim čudom ja ostala u drugom stanju. Trudnoća prošla bez ijednog problema!! Rodila sam zdravu curicu u svibnju 2009.  :D  :D  :D ..dakle može se..trudnoću nisam planirala tj. nisam stigla o tome razmišljati jer sam imala i previše na pameti..ali zanimljivo brzo se to odigralo s obzirom da su mi na svakom pregledu dr spominjali da su meni značajno umanjene šanse da zatrudnim. eto.

----------


## AMELLIE

Evo još jednog PCOS- mi je diagn. sa 13 god. od tada se šaltam sa Diane 35, na Logest, Cilest, Yasmin, veliki problemi sa dlakavošću, nakupljanjem tekućne, kilama...a liječnica. je govorila to je tak....god. su prolazile....do prije 2 god u natrag kad sam na jednom od silnih pregleda dobila šamar, Gđice...Amela počnite polako razmišljati o trudnooći...jer postupak do umjetnih načina je dugačak a za vas prirodni ne postoji....mrak....jad....tuga....očaj....23 god. frisko i najsretnije na svijetu udana......Počela me šibati sa Dabrostonima od kojih sam imala strašne mučnine...glavobolje....i bijes se nakupljao...odlučila sam se na velili korak i otišla u ruke drugom liječniku(obiteljskom prijatelju) sam odlazak kod čovjeka kojeg poznaš cijeli život i kojemu si skoro kao dijete....da ti pomogne....nije pomalo ni ugodan...počeo je sa promjenom Dabrostona u Utrogestan....savršeno, mučnine nestale....kile same padaju...kosa i nokti se popravljaju...opet sam žena...sada već 2 god. uzimam razne kombinacije...Nije bilo nekih pomaka do u natrag mjesec dana u kombinaciji Utrogestana , Klomifena i prethodno Gonal F...doživjela sam svoju prvu O!!!!sad sam u fazi čekanja, ne nadam se previše od prve....Ali svaka od vas nek zna da ako imalo sumnja u ispravnost postupaka svog liječnika neka traži drugoga...jer u ovom nema čekanja!!!!!kisss

----------


## mali anđeo24

POZDRAV DRAGE RODE..
EVO DA VAM SE I JA PREDSTAVIM U PUNOM OBLIKU I SA DG. KOJA MI STVARA STRAH I SITUACIJOM O KOJOJ SAMA NEZNAM RJEŠENJE, PA VAS MOLIM POMOĆ I SAVJETE...
UNAPRIJED HVALA...
OVAKO IMAM VAM VELIKI PROBLEM NEREDOVITI CIKLUSI OD 28-60 DANA POGOTOVO U STRESU U KOJEM SAM BILA UNAZAD 1 GOD KADA MI JE TATA UMRO, TADA SAM DOBILA I 15 KILA VIŠKA, BILA SAM KOD GINEKOLOGA I OVAKO IZGLEDA UZV NALAZ:
UTERUS U RVF 6,44x 3,85 cm KAVUM PRAZAN, ENDOMETRIJ 1,06cm HIPEREHOGEN.
DESNI JAJNIK 3,91x2,6 cm, LIJEVI JAJNIK 3,40x1,84cm i oba jajnika polocistične strukture, UC DOUGLASI NEMA SLOBODNE TEKUĆINE...
TADA SAM DOBILA DABROSTONE KROZ 10 DANA DA BI DOBILA MENGU I IZVADILA HORMONE KOJI IZGLEDAJU OVAKO:
STIGAO NALAZ:4 DC
ESTRADIOL 92,1(110-1100)
LH 4,9(3-12)
FSH 4.0(2-12)
PROLAKTIN 18,7(4-23)
TESTOSTERON UKUPNI 1.0(0,2-2,6)
TESTOSTERON SLOBODNI 17,8 (3.5-30)
SHBG 33,9(15-120)
ANDROSTENDION 8,6 (1-12)
DHEAS 4,9 (2-10)
A 21 DC
PROGESTERON 2,8(IZNAD 22), HORMONI ŠTITNJAČE U REDU...
OPET MJESEC I POL NEMAM MENGE I GIN. MI HOĆE DATI YASMIN SVE DOK NE PLANIRAM ZATRUDNITI I ONA ĆEMO POKUŠATI SA TRUDNOĆOM.....
ŠTA VI MISLITE I MOLIM VAS POMOZITE MI I NAMA DA I MI ZA PAR MJESECA BUDEMO RODITELJI.... JER BI ZA 3-6 MJESECI KRENULI U AKCIJU...MALO GLUPO ALI SADA BI SI REGVULIRALA TE HORMONE....
POZZDRA
 :D

----------


## dino84

*mali anđeo 24*, dobrodošla...  :Smile:  
I ja se godinama borim sa PCOS, do sada neuspješno. Nisam baš neki stručnjak, ali tvoji nalazi hormona mi se ne čine tako loši, moji su puno, puno lošiji. Meni se znalo dogoditi da godinu dana ne dobijem mengu. Gin mi je predložio da probamo s Gluformin tabletama i nakon 5 dana sam dobila, prvi put u životu bez Dabrostona.   :Smile:  Također mi je rekao da puno znači smršaviti malo jer se onda hormoni također dovedu u red. S obzirom da cure s PCOS - om najčešće imaju problema s začećem, informiraj se malo o tome...Ako te još šta zanima, slobodno pitaj...Pozz  :Love:

----------


## missixty

Cure moje drage, oprostite što upadam ovako kao padobranac. Naša borba sa neplodnošću traje već 4 godine i na postupke odlazim u Zg već 1,5 god.,u polikliniku Podobnik. Ali kako sam iz Rijeke imam jedno pitanje. Da li u Rijeci postoji neki dobar endokrinolog koji je specijaliziran i za neplodnost, odnosno na području hormonalnog disbalansa (PCOS). Može biti i privatnik. Znam da tražim previše, ali ne znam kome da se obratim sa nalazima. (Može i ZG)
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem. 
(oprostite na off-topicu)

----------


## mamitzi

i ja imam pcos, neredovite menge,  dvoje djece i jedan rani pobačaj prije prve bebe. mislim da su mi zadnjih godina neki ciklusi bili bez ovulacije jer sam imala dva potpuno različita tipa menstruacije, kako koji mjesec. nije me to brinulo jer nisam planirala više djece. mislila sam da bi jako teško mogla zatrudniti, i eto moje ele- nije mi žao, ali stvarno me iznenadila (zatrudnila sam na zadnji dan menstruacije (znači da mi ovulacija nije bila kad je uobičajeno ))

----------


## mimi 25

Cure, i mene muci PCOS. Za utjehu svima moram napisati da smo ja i MM blagoslovljeni sincicem bez ikakvih ljekova, zatrudnila potpuno prirodno. Dala sam si rok od dvije godine prije nego krenem s ljekovima i nakon godinu i pol truda pojavio se plusic. Dakle, sve je moguce!
Sad vec radimo na drugom  :Smile: ))))
Da li netko zna u kakvom su stanju policisticni jajnici nakon trudnoce? Da li je onda mozda veca mogucnost zaceca nego da cekam godinu -dvije?

----------


## AMELLIE

Draga moja nisis sama i ja sam imala isti problem i nakon promjene liječnika krenulo je nabolje, moj novi liječnik rekao mi je da se do godine dana pokusavalja trudnoce ostavlja parovima kod kojih je sve "OK", a posto je kod mene vidno poremecaj PCOS i org. ne funkcionira bez tableta nema smisla cekati,tim se samo gubi...tako da...u potragu za novim lijecnikom!!!!!

----------


## suzzie2

Pozdrav cure!

Super je vidjeti toliko pozitivnih postova i prirodnih trudnoća sa PCOS  :Klap: 

I ja sam jedna od vas, PCOS dijagnosticiran u 15., od tada diane35, yasmin, ali i periodi kada ništa ne uzimam (menstruacija tada u razmacima 30 - 90 dana, ponekad i više).

Posljednih godinu i nešto sitno mm i ja obilazimo liječnike jer želimo bebu (prirodnim putem kroz nekih 3 godine nije išlo).

Sada smo u postupku u Petrovoj i čekamo svoj prvi IVF (nakon neuspjelog AIH-a)

Svima od srca želim puuuuno sreće i da svi dočekate svoje bebice!

----------


## Jim

Curke molim vas za pomoć, pripremam se za ivf i upravo čekam M. Popila sam duphaston ali danas je već 10 dan od zadnje tablete i ni traga M. Godinama pijem dabroston a duphaston zadnjih 6 mjeseci, nekad mi dođe 11 dan od zadnje tablete a nekad 2, da li ima tko kome malo duže treba da procuri nakon tableta ili da li se nekome dogodilo da uopće nije stigla M unatoč terapiji?
Bila sam na pregledu i radila briseve prije 14 dana u sklopu priprema za ivf i sve je čisto.
Ne znam šta da radim i šta bi mogao biti uzrok izostanka M ?

----------


## mamaShe

Kad čitam vaše postove, skoro da mi i nije mjesto ovdje, ali ipak je. Imam i ja pcos. Menge kako kad 45-90 dana (ovo zadnje je ipak ekstrem). Zadnjih godina pijem VITEX, agnus castus, i uvelike pomaže. Biljka je, dakle, bez sporednih posljedica. U više navrata uvjerila sam se da funkcionira:
- Nakon K, uz homeopatiju pila Vitex, ostala T
- Nakon M, i godinu dana dojenja, menga nikako da dođe, a sve boli i odvaljuje ko da ću sad procuriti. A ništa. Čim sam prestala dojiti, 3 dana pila vitex, dobila mengu.
- Pila Vitex mjesec i pol i opet zatrudnila.
- Nakon J i dojenja, pila vitex i dobila mengu cca mjesec dana kako sam prestala dojiti.
(dakle ništa dok dojim: ni vitex, ni menga)
Evo sada ga opet pijem, zadnji C kasnila M samo 15 dana (to je uspijeh za  mene). Sada je 22dc, dolje boli i zateže. Nešto se kuha  :Smile:  (ili M ili T, bumo vidli  :Smile: )

Uglavnom, zadovoljna sam s tom biljkicom!
(napomena: ove godine punim 40)

----------


## beilana

pozdrav cure
ja imam pcos od 17.g, radimo na bebi 5 god, prije 3 god spontani u 5om tjednu, prirodna T
nakon toga nejde i nejde.
policističan samo desni jajnik, lijevi ok, ali mi uvečan nije ni jedan. O nemam, osim uz klomifen, a to uvijek bude O na desnom jajniku, a taj jajovod mi nije prohodan. krenuli smo na VV, sad čekamo da se vrate s godišnjih. najviše kaj sam čekala M, samo jedan mjesec, 49 dana, inače imam problem kaj mi dolazi pre brzo- od 22 do 26 dana.
ne pijem ništa za izazivanje M, niti ikaj drugo zato jer imam PCOS jer sam pre lijena za to. pijem dva dana, tjedan dana ne, jer zaboravim, i tak to uvijek biva  :Smile: 
inače, T nam se dogodila prije tri godine, dragi i ja smo planirali ič na more prvi puta zajedno i ja negdje na netu pročitala da utrogestan spriječava M, ili bar oduži vrijeme dok ne dođe M, a meni je taman tada padao prvi dan M, i ja negdje na sredini ciklusa(na svoju ruku) uzela utrogestan(samo zato da M ne dobim, nisam uopče znala čemu primarno služe) i stavljala vaginalno naveče, mi došli na more, M nema, ja sva sretna, taman dok dođemo s mora doći će i M. al kupila sam test, nekak, ne znam zakaj, a on pozitivan. ali eto, 2 i pol tjedna nakon toga sam prokrvarila...
i nikad kasnije nisam koristila utriće, ni nisam ostala T. sada vidite koliko sam lijena za to, a možda bi nam pomogli opet, ako ipak nekad imam O, a očito imam

----------


## Emin@

ćaooooo svima....nova sam ovdje,ali već duže čitam vaše priče.MM i ja pokušavamo već 7 mjeseci trudnoću i ništa;-( moja ginek.je ustanovila da imam polic.jajnike i pila sam klomifen 5 dana i otišla na pregled,rekla mi je da dobro reagujem na njih da su se folikuli uvećali ali se ne razumijem u to.sad mi je dala dabroston ,,pa kad ispijem da dođem na kontrolu da vidi da li je došlo do ovulacije.želimo jakoooo bebu i zanima me je li ko imao sličnih problema....

----------


## Morena

Pozdrav zene!

Ja imam dijagnosticiran PCO, ljetos tri mjeseca nisam imala menstr. pila sam dabroston dva puta i samo uz njega imala menstr. trenutno sam u fazi vadjenja nalaza i hormona, ovaj ciklus me od 10-dana ciklusa uzasno bole grudi bez prestanka, i danas sam dobila, medjutimovo mi je vec drugi put u mjescu da dobijem, poooojma nemam sta je sad, uzasno me boli, nikad mi se nije desilo da dobijem dva puta u istom mjesecu, cak mi je normalnije za moj organizam da nemam menzes po dva mjeseca nego da dobijem dva puta, niam isla ginekologu jer cekam nalaze d budu gotovi pa da joj ih odnesem da pogleda, ako imte kakav savjet dobro je dosao!

----------


## krojachica

Imam jedno pitanjce:
Ima li koja od vas iskustvo da ima redovne M, normalne duljine i nikakve druge
simptome uobičajeme za PCOS, a da joj je ipak dijagnosticiran PCOS.
Naime, moj gin. mi je na UZV-u u jednom ciklusu rekao da mi se jajnici ponašaju policistično,
a kad je pratio O u drugom ciklusu vidio je ovulaciju.
Kad se sve skupa zbroji njegov je zaključak da sam sklona PCOS-u ali i da mi se dešavaju O.
Ima li koja sličan slučaj?
Što se mojih "doživljaja" svega toga tiće, ja po ničemu ne vidim razliku između pojedinih ciklusa,
duljine su skoro u dan uvijek iste 27-29,a niti ne mogu po boli ili čemu drugom osjetiti O, čak nisam
ni u onom ciklusu kad mi je gin. radio folikulometriju i potvrdio O :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Abys

bok svima

Ja sam isto blagoslovljena sa pcos-om :Crying or Very sad: 
 Moja situacija ukratko: Pcos, vec godinama na Diane/Yasmin, ne pijem ih vec godinu, nema uopce menstruacije niti ovulacije, akne, urinarne infekcije, proteini u mokraci, depresija, prepisao mi ginekolog da vadim briseve, hormone,oggt,  Dufaston i Klomifen.Zelimo bebu :Heart:  

VEc sam popila Dufaston, ocekujem krvarenje, onda hormone vaditi da vidim u kavom su stanju. Ne bih zeljela odmah ovaj prvi ciklus uzimati Klomifen prije nego vidim kakvi su mi svi nalazi, nego piti folnu,vrkutu, nabaviti inozitol i probati docekati prirodnu ovulaciju, a onda iduci ciklus Klomifen, a ako i to neuspije onda neznam sto dalje.  Koliko da cekam prije nego opet pocnem piti progesteron ako mi ovulacija ne dodje?

ako imate jos kakav savjet, vise je nego dobrodosao :Yes:

----------


## blaza23

hej evo i meni je dijagnoza bila PCOS prije 1 god ali nisam koristila nikakvu terapiju jer nisam znala tocno sta je to ..akne su bujale a ja ludjela. nakon predloska dermatologa da odem gin jer nijedna dermatoloska terapija nije koristila ja odem i gin kaze pol jajnici i daje mi JAZZ,pijem 4 mj i nikakvo poboljsanje,prekidam s terapijom i informisem se na netu o tom sindromu kad ono spominje se neplodnost,ostanem iznenadena jer gin rekla da je to normalno kod vecine zena a mi taman radimo na bebi 3 mj i nismo sumnjali u nista.odem opet gin i trazim promjenu terapije i dobijem diane pijem ih vec 5 mj i super su akne nestale potpuno,menga bezbolna i dalje tocna u dan al sad se bojim prestat jer neznam dal ce se akne vratit al istodobno zelim bebu.kontrola tek za mj dana nadam se dobroj dijagnozi..al zanima me koliko se obicno moraju pit tablete da bi PCOS nestao,ima li netko slicnu situaciju da je nakon kratkog uzimanja prestao i da je sve poslije bilo ok...zbilja zelim prestat i zbilja zelimo bebu...

----------


## makica1985

evo da vam se i ja javim prije 3 mjeseca dijagnosticiran mi je pcos-c :Sad:  pijem hormone več 6 mjeseci jer sam nakon udaje od stresa izgubila stvari još sam na terapiji i za 15 dana idem na pregled da se vidi temperatura i ostalo pa čemo ići na trudnoću....pošto sam nova slabo znam o pcos al sam neš pročitala,nadam se da ćemo uspjeti dobiti bebu jer to o boje želimo a hopa cupa je stalno-------kakva su vaša iskustva :Smile:

----------


## amyx

ja se sa PCOS borim već godinama ... u braku sam 5 godina , od bebe još ništa. 
*Blaza23* PCOS ne nestaje tabletama, tj. ne nestaje uopče već mu se simptomi samo ublažavaju trudnočom, a do trudnoće je teško doći zbog izostanka ovulacije. Ja sam u postupcima potpomoognute oplodnje već 4 godine, sada sam konačno ostala trudna, ali smo na žalost izgubili bebu u 10-tom tjednu trudnoče. Ali idemo dalje i nadamo se najboljem. 
Ako želite bebu, nemojte gubiti vrijeme kod socijalnih ginej+kologa, nego krenite na pretrage i utvrdite točan problem...bit će lakše kada znate sa čim se treba boriti

----------


## tina2701

.nađi si dobrog ginekologa...pogotovo ako nikako nemaš ovulacije....ja se s tim borim već duže vrijeme....

----------


## t&d

bok cure,
javljam se da vas ohrabrim. Ja sam imala katastrofa dijagnozu, oba jajnika jako policistična. Sada sam tri mjeseca trudna, sve izgleda super. Uopće nisam mislila da je moguće da zatrudnim pa mi je trebalo 6 tjedana da skužim da sam trudna  :Smile: , mislila sam da je to samo jedan od mojih dugih ciklusa. Nije mi jasno kako je uspjelo, nisam pila nikakve ljekove. Otprilike tri dana prije začeća sam bila na pregledu i doktor je rekao da nisam ovulirala već dugo (što sam i sama znala) i da neću još dugo. 

Nadam se da će se i vama dogoditi takvo čudo.
Sretno!

----------


## Abys

cestitam t&d! da se bar i svima nama tako dogodi :Smile:

----------


## Abys

drage cure, kako se vi nosite sa nuspojavama pcosa?  kao sto je vazna vjezba, prehrana, dobar doktor i pravilno lijecenje, tako je vazno i smanjiti stres i poboljsati kvalitetu zivota. ja sve navedeno poduzimam osim preoblema sa stresom, stalno sam nesretna i nervozna, a za to mi je dovoljan jutarnji pogled u ogledalo, i kad si vidim izbrazdano i crveno lice od akni srusi mi se cijeli svijet. probala sam cak i meditirati, ali uzalud.sad kad pokusavam zatrudnjeti to mi nkako ne ide na ruku. ima li tko kakv savjet?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sa aknama nisam nikad imala problema (ali me zato muče kile!), ali prema iskustvu meni drage osobe, mislim da ti tu puno može pomoći dobar, medicinski kozmetičar koji će situaciju dovesti i održavati pod kontrolom. Naravno, i trudnoća bi trebala pomoći dovesti hormone u ravnotežu pa da se ličeko iščisti, zato držim fige da ti takva terapija što prije upali.  :Wink: 
Ja nemam velikih problema sa deprama i inim ali sam u posljednje vrijeme pod utjecajem hormončeka koje trpam u sebe malo emocionalno rastrojena, a to se trudim liječiti upijanjem sunčevih zraka (prirodni podizač serotonina!), dakle šetnja po suncu kad god i koliko god mogu! (nije baš neki recept za današnji dan  :Undecided: ). To je moj prijedlog.

----------


## Abys

ima tu istine, i meni sunce pomaze...i setnje

----------


## Abys

ali ne dovoljno :Razz:

----------


## prirodna

joooj pcos..muku mučim s njim od prve menstruacije, a tada nisam ni znala da se to tako zove. dijagnosticiran mi je u 19oj..iz ove perspektive, mogu samo reći: e da mi je tada bila sadašnja pamet  :Smile:  nego mi ljudi smo skloni paziti na zdravlje tek kad se nešto desi, a cijela poanta je u prevenciji.
dakle..neredovite menstruacije - ne bi znale doći i po par mjeseci, akne - kakve ne bi poželjela ni najgorem neprijatelju, a o utjecaju toga svega na psihu da i ne govorim. nisam se toga uspjela riješiti niti u 25oj godini. i jednog dana slučajno (ili možda ne jer ništa nije slučajno?) pod ruku mi je došao tekst o makrobiotici i to je bila prekretnica koja mi je promijenila klik u glavi. mogla bih pisati satima i danima o svemu vezano za zdraviji i prirodniji način života, ali pokušat ću biti kratka.
 - promijeniti način razmišljanja o prehrani je prva stvar koju moramo svi učiniti. moj stil je kombiniranje mediteranske, makrobiotičke i lokalne prehrane, s tim da nikad nisam bila potpuno isključiva. ok je ponekad pojesti čevape, sladoled, pizzu i sl.. poanta je da osnova i većina prehrane treba biti zdrava, a ti 'grijesi' povremeni. nitko ne može 24 sata na dan uz današnji tempo života misliti samo na hranu, ali treba napraviti neki ritam u kojeg ćemo ubaciti nabavku i pripremu hrane. 
- prirodni dodaci prehrani su nažalost u današnje vrijeme nužnost. hrana, pa čak i ona iz eko uzgoja, nije više ona ista hrana koju su jeli naši preci. sve je manje hranjivih tvari u njoj. uz svakodnevni stres koji crpi zalihe iz organizma, prirodni dodaci prehrani zvuče ipak kao bolje rješenje od lijekova. 
Na primjer, meni su doktori klasične medicine kao jedini način za sprečavanje pcosa i akni prepisivali diane i cilest. Ja se nisam mogla pomiriti s tim jer mi nije zvučalo logično da uz sav tehnološki napredak ljudske vrste nema boljeg rješenja od trovanja hormonima. 
Počela sam čačkati razne forume, čitati svakakve članke, knjige i doslovce uspjela sebe iscijeliti uz pomoć prirodnih preparata. (ok, i uz pomoć ponekih alternativnih liječnika) Svako tijelo je organizam za sebe i nema univerzalnog lijeka. Ja sam pila jako puno čajeva, prirodnih kapsula i homeopatskih pripravaka.
Sad kad se vratim unatrag i sjetim se svojih neredovitih mjesečnica i akni i svih popratnih problema.. tada mi je najveća misija bila riješiti taj problem - i uspjela sam. Uspjela sam da imam mengu svakog 29og u mjesecu i čist ten. Tada je to bilo nešto nedostižno, a sad sam se na to putpuno navikla kao na našto normalno. Tu i tamo izbije koja aknica, ali jako, jako rijetko da uopće nema potrebe spominjati. 
 - Jedna od bitnih stavki je detoks organizma. Mislim da je to zapravo prvi korak kojeg bi svi mi trebali učiniti i nastaviti činiti barem jednom godišnje na proljeće. Razne su vrste detoksa - post, pijenje čajeva, homeopatski pripravci, hidrokolonhttp://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/grin.gif, akupunktura.. ili kombinacija svega..možete birati, ali poanta je ista - očistiti organizam od toksina koji se neizbježno stvaraju, pogotovo uz današnji ritam života. Mislim da je ovaj korak bio ključan u čišćenju mog tena, što je i logično jer ako su jetra i bubrezi zagađeni, tijelo izbacuje toksine na površinu kroz kožu. Jedno vrijeme tipa mjesec, dva bi se stanje moglo pogoršathttp://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/evil.gifi, nakon čega bi se trebalo trajno poboljšati i riješiti.
-Tjelesnu aktivnost mislim da ne treba nužno ni napominjati, boravak u prirodi također, manje stresa - to vjerojatno i sami znate..
Nije mi cilj nešto pametovati jer netko može reći da su sve stvari što sam rekla možda davno poznate i očite..samo želim reći da je meni uspjelo simptome pcosa svesti na minimum minimumahttp://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/wink.gif, a ako bi moj post uspio pomoći i samo jednoj osobi, mene bi veselilo. Moram reći da nisam uspjela preko noći i to nikako ne smijete očekivati..

Možete mi poslat PM za više info..

----------


## slatkaplava

evo ovako meni su dijagnosticirali to kad sam bila u srednjoj sada cu za za nekih 3 tjedna napuniti 24 god. uglavnom uputnice mi je napisala doktorica opce prakse dok sam bila u srednjoj dosla sam kod ginekolga on me je poslao endokrinologu zato jer imam dlake po bradi i iznad usnica stari mi je dlakav ko majmun a stara 0 bodova on me je samo pitao dal mi je netko dlakav u obitelji ja sam rekla da tata on je samo dodao ma to ti je onda na njega. i nista covjek dalje nije napravio otisla sam na vadenje krvi u biti tih hormona na nalaze sam cekala nekih mj. dana. ne znam zasto tako dugo. je li to uopce normalno? dosla sam kod ginekologa sa tim nalazima, nije bio zadovoljan rekao je da su nesto zeznuli i da mi nisu izvukli sve horomone i tako sam ja fino godinu dana ko kreten setala da bi na kraju dobila veliko nista, odustala sam od svega jer mi je bila puna kapa svega, nisam nista poduzimala strasno sam se udebljala ali mislim da je i tu pridonjela moja ne aktivnost sada iam sobno biciklo pa to svaki dan malo po malo vozim i svaki dan setnja sa psom od sat vremena. zanima me drage moje da li sve moramo preci na neku posebnu vrstu prehrane ili ne? ja sam tip osobe koja voli dosta talijansku kuhinju ali je ne jedem cesto, ne jedem uopce janjetinu svinjetinu teletinu od mesa vecinom piletina i puretina, volim i voce i povrce, ali sam i veliki ljubitelj slatkoga osobito kad sam u pmsu. ali ovako kada nisam pojedem ili rebro cokolade ili komad kolaca za nekakav desert. jesu li dobri doktori u petrovoj bolnici sto se tice toga i koliko cu dugo hodati po tim pretragama prije nego sto pocnem sa nekakvom terapijom?ili nekakav privatnik u zg. a da je dobar i koliko bi me to ispalo? za sada jos ne zelim djecu ali za nekih 2,3 godine bi zarko voljela ici na dijete.HVALA HVALA HVALA SVIMA NA ODGOVORIMA I POMOCI.

----------


## Abys

*Prirodna*, ja sam isto pobornik zdrave prehrane ali su mi svi moji pokusaji bezuspjesni :Sad:   Mozes li reci kako ti je uspjelo sa vise detalja pa da i ja probam? thanks!!!

----------


## koksy

I ja cu vas utjesit, PCOS na oba jajnika, neredovita menga oduvijek, kad mi je postavljena dijagnoza ginekolog je rekao da imam mozda 3 plodna dana godisnje. Prvu bebu napravili od prve, za drugu trudnocu smo se malo pomucili ali to je psiha igrala ulogu jer smo prvu bebu izgubli, treca trudnoca slucajna ali zeljena i evo ova cetvrta opet od prve. Uzmite u obzir i da mi je muz terenac i da ga 24 dana mjesecno nema doma  :Grin: 
Udebljala sam se jako od pilula prije 7 godina jer mi je gnic prepisao krive, dan prije sam bila na dobrovoljnom davanju krvi a on to nije uzeo u obzir nego se vodio cinjenicom da sam anemicna i po tome mi dao pilule. Nikad taj visak kila nisam uspjela skinut, znam da je glavni uzrok PCOS. Imam i viska dlaka al sam srecom prirodno svjetla pa su i dlake svjetle. 
Sve u svemu, zeljela sam reci da PCOS ne znaci nuzno i potencijalnu neplodnost ili tesko zacece, barem ne u mom slucaju.

----------


## Abys

koksy, po ovome sto si napisala cini mi se da tvoji ciklusi nisu anovulatorni, a s time je i plodnost povecana. Ja najcesce uopce nemam M ako je ne izazovem a O nemam skoro nikad.

----------


## adria13

pozdrav od još jedne koju muči pcos  :Smile: 
prvi problem neredovite M samo nekoliko ciklusa na godinu, pila Diane/Yasmin 5 god. već godinu dana ih ne pijem jer želim bebu...radila zam hormonske pretrage i uz pcos imam hiperprolaktinemiju i inzulinsku rezistenciju... i samo uz Duphaston imam M... gin ne želi ništa drugo dati za poticanje O ili neke dr pretrage dok ne prođe godina dana da pokušavamo  :Evil or Very Mad: 
*Abys* koliko dugo vi već pokušavate? jel piješ svaki ciklus Duphastone ili pokušavaš i dalje prirodno uz čajeve i ostalo?
ja bi morala skinuti bar nekih 7-8 kg, ali nikako ne ide...idem i na aerobic, ali mi se čini da ta inzul.rezist. čini svoje jer kile nikako ne idu  :Sad: 
pijem još i folnu, vrkutu, ulje noćurka...pokušavam nabaviti i taj inozitol, ali nikako ... jesi ga ti uspjela gdje nabaviti? 
pijem i konopljiku, za prolaktin bromergon... i borim se nekako sa stresom, pokušavam ga što više smanjiti  :Smile: 
a prehrana je i dalje problem, neznam ni sama odakle početi... 
za par mj će biti godina dana da pokušavamo zatrudniti pa ako neće ovako prirodno nikako, valjda će uz klomifen ili nešto drugo... vidjet ćemo šta dalje
e da razmišljala sam da muža pošaljem na spermiogram...jel se to negdje privatno može?

----------


## koksy

> koksy, po ovome sto si napisala cini mi se da tvoji ciklusi nisu anovulatorni, a s time je i plodnost povecana. Ja najcesce uopce nemam M ako je ne izazovem a O nemam skoro nikad.


Pa da, ja nekako mislim da je krivo postavljena dijagnoza, jajnici definitivno jesu polcisticni, to se vidi na uzv iz aviona, izgledaju ko svicarski sir. Mengu mi je dolazila svakako, na 30 do 60 dana. Na temelju cega je ginic zakljucio da imam samo 3 O godisnje ne znam, sjecam se da je rekao da mi u svakom ciklusu naraste 6-7 folikula ali ni jedan dooljno vellik za oplodnju. Al eto, ocito je krivo vidio...

----------


## kiara79

adria13,naravno da je pametno da pošalješ muža na spermiogram,to je i najjednostavnije...bar ćete znati jel sve ok s njegove strane..privatno spermiogram možete napraviti u poliklinici Vili...MM je tamo radio,platili smo 300 kn..
 :Smile: jel uzimaš Metformin za inzulinsku rezistenciju??

----------


## adria13

> adria13,naravno da je pametno da pošalješ muža na spermiogram,to je i najjednostavnije...bar ćete znati jel sve ok s njegove strane..privatno spermiogram možete napraviti u poliklinici Vili...MM je tamo radio,platili smo 300 kn..
> jel uzimaš Metformin za inzulinsku rezistenciju??


hvala  :Wink: 
nisam još dobila Metformin...dr.endokr. mi je rekla da ga ne voli davati ženama koje žele zatrudniti  :Confused:  i da misli da će bromergon potaknuti O 
iako mi to baš nije jasno jer sam čitala da se metf. baš zato i daje 
a možda nije htjela dati odmah i bromergon i metformin zajedno jer oba lijeka znaju imati dosta gadne nuspojave  
na kontrolu idem nakon ljeta pa ću vidjeti i pitati opet za metforim

----------


## kiara79

ma endokrinolozi stalno zezaju sa time...nama koji smo u MPO metformin uključuje naš MPO dr.reproduktivac...bromergon i metformin se mogu zajedno uzimati..nekima je to čak i dobitna kombinacija..

ja pijem metformin 7 mjeseci...prošli mjesec sam vidjela ovulaciju..svoju,prirodnu...bez injekcija i ostalog...prvu nakon 10 godina...i to mogu zahvaliti metforminu..

napravite spermiogrami vidite kako i što dalje..jako dugo sam pila Duphastone jer su mi ciklusi bili jako dugački...i to se normaliziralo!!!

----------


## adria13

> ma endokrinolozi stalno zezaju sa time...nama koji smo u MPO metformin uključuje naš MPO dr.reproduktivac...bromergon i metformin se mogu zajedno uzimati..nekima je to čak i dobitna kombinacija..
> 
> ja pijem metformin 7 mjeseci...prošli mjesec sam vidjela ovulaciju..svoju,prirodnu...bez injekcija i ostalog...prvu nakon 10 godina...i to mogu zahvaliti metforminu..
> 
> napravite spermiogrami vidite kako i što dalje..jako dugo sam pila Duphastone jer su mi ciklusi bili jako dugački...i to se normaliziralo!!!


ajde super, bar nešto... ja sam i dalje na Duphastonu, 7 mjeseci ga pijem 16-25 dc jer bez toga ni nemam cikluse, tako da je i O upitna naravno.. nekad mi dođe da ga preskočim jedan ciklus baš da vidim da li bi O bila možda kasnije npr 30 dc, ali opet ko zna koliko bi mi ciklus onda trajao  :Rolling Eyes: 
najgore mi je jer mi je endokrin. rekla da pijem Bromergon, a Duphaston ne, a gin. i Bromergon i Duphaston ...pa ti sad budi pametan...

----------


## Abys

> :
> *Abys* koliko dugo vi već pokušavate? jel piješ svaki ciklus Duphastone ili pokušavaš i dalje prirodno uz čajeve i ostalo?
> ja bi morala skinuti bar nekih 7-8 kg, ali nikako ne ide...idem i na aerobic, ali mi se čini da ta inzul.rezist. čini svoje jer kile nikako ne idu 
> pijem još i folnu, vrkutu, ulje noćurka...pokušavam nabaviti i taj inozitol, ali nikako ... jesi ga ti uspjela gdje nabaviti? 
> pijem i konopljiku, za prolaktin bromergon... i borim se nekako sa stresom, pokušavam ga što više smanjiti 
> a prehrana je i dalje problem, neznam ni sama odakle početi... 
> za par mj će biti godina dana da pokušavamo zatrudniti pa ako neće ovako prirodno nikako, valjda će uz klomifen ili nešto drugo... vidjet ćemo šta dalje
> e da razmišljala sam da muža pošaljem na spermiogram...jel se to negdje privatno može?


mi pokusavamo malo vise od godine, i bilo je tu i cajeva, i inozitola, i vitamina, samo par lijepih ovulacija prirodnih u vise od godinu dana, a ostali ciklusi anovulatorni, produzili se na nekoliko mjeseci i otad niti imam ciklus bez Duphastona ili Provere, a tek sam prosli ciklus prvi put pila Klomifene. Meni je draze probati prirodno i piti razne biljcice i prirodne ljekove ali ne uspjave mi bas, tako da vise ni sama neznam sto je najbolje. Sa kilima problema nemam uopce, ali imam s aknama :Sad:   I sa depresijom :Razz: 
Napravi spermiogram, brzo i jednostavno je :Wink:

----------


## adria13

da to ćemo prvo napraviti, samo da još muža obavijestim  :Laughing: 
a gdje si nabavljala inozitol?

----------


## kiara79

inozitol ja nisam niti ne pijem..

----------


## adria13

mislila sam na Abys jer je rekla da ga je koristila  :Wink:

----------


## prirodna

evo samo da kažem još nešto..prije 2 dana napravila sam test -  i trudna sam!!
nakon dugoooo pokušavanja..sad mi netko može reći da prirodni preparati nemaju veze s tim, ali dokazi su tu..
prvo sam riješila pcos, akne, a sad i ova radosna vijest..

----------


## prirodna

> *Prirodna*, ja sam isto pobornik zdrave prehrane ali su mi svi moji pokusaji bezuspjesni  Mozes li reci kako ti je uspjelo sa vise detalja pa da i ja probam? thanks!!!


Malo sam smotana, kako se ovdje pošalje privatna poruka? BTW, evo sam napisala dolje - napravila sam test - izgleda da sam T!!!!

----------


## puntica

> bok cure,
> javljam se da vas ohrabrim. Ja sam imala katastrofa dijagnozu, oba jajnika jako policistična. Sada sam tri mjeseca trudna, sve izgleda super. Uopće nisam mislila da je moguće da zatrudnim pa mi je trebalo 6 tjedana da skužim da sam trudna , mislila sam da je to samo jedan od mojih dugih ciklusa. Nije mi jasno kako je uspjelo, nisam pila nikakve ljekove. Otprilike tri dana prije začeća sam bila na pregledu i doktor je rekao da nisam ovulirala već dugo (što sam i sama znala) i da neću još dugo. 
> 
> Nadam se da će se i vama dogoditi takvo čudo.
> Sretno!


tako je bilo i kod mene
bila sam na kontroli kod ginekologice par dana prije začeća, rekla mi je da, kad se odlučim za trudnoću da dođem pa ćemo pokušati s nekom hormonskom terapijom, jer bez toga neće ići :/
mjesec dana nakon toga bila sam opet kod nje, ali na trudničkom pregledu  :Laughing: 
ne mogu vam opisati šok kad sam skužila da sam trudna, jer nisam mislila još imati djece, a mm i ja smo se odlučili ne paziti jer je ginekologica i onako rekla da nema nikakve šanse da zarudnim  :Shock: 

mislila sam da će drugi put biti veći problem zatrudniti (jer su mi jajnici nakon prve trudnoće i dalje bili policistični a ciklusi 42dana, i to anovulatorni). ali opet sam zatrudnjela iz prve  :Shock: 

ovo ne pišem da se hvalim, samo da vas utješim. uvijek postoji nada i postoje čuda, i postoje dijagnoze koje nisu tako crne kao što ih prikazuju  :Love:

----------


## mirta

Bok cure...
Nakon dvoje dječice začete čim smo to poželjeli, saznadoh na uzv pregledu da su mi jajnici policistični. Pretpostavljam da su  takvi tek od nedavno jer bi mi valjda jedan od par ginekologa kod kojih sam išla do sada to spomenuo. To bi ujedno značilo da to što smo dvoje djece dobili odmah, ne znači da ćemo tako lako do trećeg...
Sad se trudimo bez terapije pa ako ne bude išlo, idemo dalje na pretrage...

Eto pridružujem vam se i nadam se da ćemo se sve što kraće ovdje zadržati..
Puntice, ulijevaš nadu... 

Imam jedno pitanjce...
kako znate da su vam ciklusi anovulatorni?

----------


## Ilaria

već nekoliko dana (otkad mi je u tridesetitrećoj godini života po prvi puta(!!!) dijagnosticiran pcos) pokušavam doći do slijedeće informacije: zanima me da li je moguće imati sindrom policističnih jajnika i redovitu tj. relativno redovitu menstruaciju i ovulaciju???
12 godina sam uzimala cilest. prestala prije točno godinu dana. otada imam menstruacije svakih 30 - 35 dana. unazad 5 ciklusa pratim ovulacije pomoću LH testova. povećanje LH svaki mjesec prate i bolovi u lijevom ili desnom jajniku koji traju nekoliko sati. dakle, prema svemu navedenom, ispada da imam ovulacije. nisam nigdje naišla na podatak da je moguće imati ovulaciju svaki mjesec i istovremeno pcos. 
pcos mi je utvrđen ultrazvučnim pregledom: tipična biserna ogrlica. nalaze hormona podižem sutra. 
ne razumijem moju situaciju...
ima li netko sa istim ili sličnim iskustvom??? imam tisuću pitanja...

----------


## Abys

> *Prirodna*, ja sam isto pobornik zdrave prehrane ali su mi svi moji pokusaji bezuspjesni  Mozes li reci kako ti je uspjelo sa vise detalja pa da i ja probam? thanks!!!


prirodna, cestitam na T!! :Smile:   :Smile: 

i ponavljam pitanje odozgo, bili molim te podijelila s nama tvoju tajnu?

----------


## Abys

> Malo sam smotana, kako se ovdje pošalje privatna poruka? BTW, evo sam napisala dolje - napravila sam test - izgleda da sam T!!!!


kliknes na ime u avataru i dobijes opciju da saljes privatnu poruku, ali neznam mozes li ti to s obzirom da imas malo postova :Sad: 
napisi ovdje u temu!

----------


## tamarelica23

bok cure....eto nisam se dugo javila al eto da s vama podjelim svoju situaciju....bila prosli utorak kod privatne doktorice....trazila sam pregled cijelog abdomena da vidimo kako mi tijelo diše...radila mi je ultrazvuk,papu,cak je i pipala rukama i stiskala me...uglavnom posto imam pcos...jako izražen(debljina),požalila sam se da me često zna boljeti lijevi a ponekad i desni jajnik...kaže ona meni odi zlato sjedi na stolicu i digni noge(sto mi je bilo simpatično i smješno)!!!!uglavnom pogledala je s ultrazvukom jajnike i rekla ah da zato vas i bole jajnici...ja rekoh sta je bilo..kaze ona meni da su jajnici ogromni...evo dimnezije:lijevi 45x33mm,desni 44x38mm...kaze ona meni da su do bola policisticni i da ovulacije nema na vidiku...i da je nece ni biti...pijem duphaston  da bih dobila menstruaciju....rekla mi je da ako želim imati djecu (imam 24 god.)da bi vec trebala poceti raditi na tome jer lječenje može potrajati..a ja naravno djecu obožavam i dala mi je komifen piti od 5 do 10 dc dva dana nakon zadnje tablete folikulometrija...malo sam se pribrala i razmislila te odlučila o promjeni svoga života pogotovo sto se tice hrane...nepusim vec 6 tjedana(bila sam mali pusac), nepijem nikakav alkohol,pocela drugacije jesti....od proslog utorka kako sam dosla od doktorice sam krenula na djetu,voće i povrće i pileće bjelo meso  večinom kuhano,riba i puno zelenila...nema vice kruha,tjestenine nista slicno...samo puno povrća i voća u ogromnim količinama i ribe te mesa i od proslog utorka do evo sad je srijeda skinula 4 i pol kile...iako je prvi tjedan bilo jako teško nekako sam izdržala...sad jedem čisto da sam nesto pojela organizam se naviknuo...i super se osječam...jer posto imam kila podosta nesmijem uci u trudnoću s toliko kila,mogu mi bubrezi odkazati,dijabetes mogu dobiti i tlak mi moze raditi probleme...tako mi je doktorica rekla.....za sad mi ide i jako sam sretna....nadam se 15 kg dolje....pozelite mi puno srece nadam se da cu vas sve jednog dana razveseliti kad uspijem u svome naumu i napokon vidim +!!!!!!zelim ga od srca svima vama koji se trudite pobjediti kile i taj sindrom....pusa...javim vam kako napredujem....PS.oprostite na dugom postu....

----------


## Abys

tamarelica, sretno, ocito si se stvarno potrudila, samo tako nastavi. Ako je tvoj pcos uzrokovan debljinom  onda ti mozda i uspije da regulacijom tezine rjesis taj problem.  Bilo bi bolje za tebe da si se ranije odlucila preuzeti zdravlje u svoje ruke i ne udebljati se toliko, ali nikad nije kasno, good luck.

----------


## tamarelica23

javljam se yasad 6 kila dolje i to mi je posve super,odlicno u dva tjedna 6 kila.....ni presporo ni prebrzo...nadam se da ce jos ici dolje.....pusa....

----------


## Tralala

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam ovdje... uvijek sam imala školske cikluse do zadnje menstruacije koja je bila 02.05. Prvo šok, odmah do ginića, poslao me vaditi hormone i dijagnoza je pcos, na UZV nema cisti... sad čekam da mi se ginekolog vrati s godišnjeg i idem po ratni plan obzirom da želimo bebu  :Smile: 

Imate li kakve utješne riječi za mene, pokušavamo već 5 mjeseci....

----------


## Abys

tralala sretno s pokusavanjem, nadji dobrog Mpo doktora i on ce te sigurno dobro uputiti u daljne lijecenje. Pripazi dobro na prehranu i tjelovjezbu.

----------


## Blacky184

Pozdrav svima!

PCOS od 17-te godine , sad imam 34, pila Diane35 do prošlog ljeta. Nakon toga nisam imala M 10 mjeseci, znači početkom 6.mj. dobila spontanu M i nakon toga bila na pregledu kod ginića jer MM i ja radimo na bebi.
Dao mi je neke tablete za izazivanje M, te nakon toga 5 dana klomifen i svakodnevno gluformin. 13 DC bila na UZV i rekao da su jajnici počeli reagirati ali slabo, što i nije čudno jer dugo nisam imala M, te da čekam slijedeću M i nastavim s klomifenom i gluforminom te da se vidimo u 9.mjesecu na UZV da vidi dali je bilo O.
Večeras dobila opet M, 18 DC !!! E sad sam skroz zbunjena jer nisam očekivala M ovako brzo, prije 5 dana sam bila kod njega, i sad po tome bi sutra trebala opet početi s klomifenom...
Ginić je naravno danas radio zadnji dan i na godišnjem je do 9.mj., i ne znam dali da počnem s klomifenima dalje...ima li netko slična iskustva?

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## tamarelica23

pitanje....dobila sam 27.07..trajalo je do 31.07 cak je bilo i 1.08.malo smeđe...evo sada je znaci 8 dan ciklusa a mene na dodir neugodno bole grudi,i od jutros me boli lijevi jajnik i malo doljnji dio leda....inace imam policisticne jajnike i na duphrastonu sam bila...jel moguce da ovuliram.....ili me jajnik boli jer je velik....neznam sta da mislim....sluz je prozirna i da se rastegnuti.....inace je bjelozute boje u ostalim danima ciklusa....neznam sta da mislim....pomoc....

----------


## Kaae

Mozda ovuliras, ali ako ne mjeris tempearturu i ako nemas LH trakice pri ruci, tesko da ces moci nesto reci sa sigurnoscu. Postoji li mogucnost da odes na UZV?

Kod PCOS-a, LH trakice mogu pokazivati stalno pozitivan rezultat.

----------


## tamarelica23

danas imam osijecaj kao da cu dobiti sve me nesto trga...katastrofa a dok.mi na gooodisnjem....

----------


## tamarelica23

temperatura je jutros bila 36,5 .....osjecaj je kao da cu dobiti....a pazim sta jedem skinula sam 7 kg u ovih mjesec dana....osijecaj kao da netko nesto dolje popravlja...ceprka....s time da se bol siri cak u bedra....

----------


## Blacky184

Sve ok, dobila sam doca na mob, kaže da to nije prava M, i dao mi Duphaston da pijem 10 dana, i onda kad dobijem nastavljam s klomifenima, a na gluforminu sam svakodnevno....
pa ćemo vidjeti..

----------


## tamarelica23

evo me ...danas se pojavila sluz i to bezbojna na toaletnom papiru se moze rastegnuti do 10-15 cm...kao ljepilo izgleda...lijevi me jajnik ubija doslovno i to dok mirujem dok se krecem na poslu neosijetim ga toliko tj.nemam vremena ga osijetiti...sinoc sam eto onako bezveze si mjerila temperaturu i bila je 36,9 c...skoro 37c i bila bi tolika tem.da sam malo duze drzala....ovih dana je bila oko 36,5,36,7,36.8...e sad to sve ipak nemora znaciti nista jer...pijem 7 dana u mjesecu duphrastone....nakon toga vjestica dode za 3 dana...jucer i dva dana prije smo bili vrijedni...pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti dalje....skinula sam 7 kila i sad nisam sigurna dali me bole zbog toga sto su mi jajnici veliki pogotovo lijevi(45x33mm)...ili oviuliram...posto sada pazim sta jedem nije me bolio.....sve 5 i sad odjednom bolovi,cak me i bedra na toj strani znaju boliti....dojke me nebole toliko vise...al ovaj lijevi jajnik...uh....nisam pametna....

----------


## sirius

Našla sam zanimljiv blog na kojem ima dosta o policističnim jajnicima, pa možda bude zanimljivo http://theprimalparent.com/2011/07/0...rian-syndrome/

----------


## Abys

wow....... odlican clanak i blog!   Istrazivati cu i dalje postove od te iste zene, hvala!

----------


## Abys

pcosovke, obavezno procitajte ovaj clanak, isplatiti ce vam se!

----------


## Misericordia

Pozdrav svima...Prvo dijete sam rodila prije 7 godina, i sada sve intezivnije razmišljam o drugoj trudnoći. ALI...u međuvremenu sam imala prilično opsežnu konizaciju (nalaz mi je bio karcinom in situ, užas), a sada, na prošlom UZV pregledu, me doktorica ''šokirala'' i nalazom policističnih jajnika. 
Dakle, to je napisala samo na račun onoga što je vidjela na UZV-u. A vidjela je one famozne ''kuglice''. Međutim, iste takve ''kuglice'' je bio vidio i moj bivši ginekolog (kojeg sam otkantala jer nikad nije htio odgovarati na moja pitanja, nego bi samo odmahnuo rukom i rekao ''nije to ništa strašno'') i sjećam se da me je jednom prilikom UZV-a pitao (gledajući jajnike) doslovno ovako : ''vi ste lako zatrudnjeli, jel' da?'' Tad sam mislila da su te ''kuglice'' dobra stvar, odnosno da sam plodna ko šipak  :Grin:  A što sad ? 
Nova ginekologica me uputila na hormonske pretrage, koje moram ovih dana obaviti. Menstruacija mi kasni skoro puna dva mjeseca (inače nije redovita ko urica, otkad znam za sebe odstupa par dana, ali ne znam jel ikad ovoliko izostala)...Budući da mi se sve to poklopilo s planiranjem druge trudnoće, baš sam nesretna...Ne znam što me čeka...Prvi put sam zatrudnjela bez ikakvih problema, bilo je ''iz prve''  :Grin:  Već sam se počela nalijevati čajevima od vrkute, marulje i sladića...Što bi još moglo pomoći? Znam da moram čekati nalaze pretraga, ali baš sam nestrpljiva  :Undecided:  
Hvala vam svima na odgovoru, ako sam nešto zaboravila, a sigurno jesam, samo pitajte  :Smile:

----------


## Abys

evo ti prave prilike da procitas clanak kojeg prije 3 posta stavila Sirius. sve ce ti bit jasnije

----------


## Misericordia

Pogledala sam blog i ..... I don't like it a bit :/
Hvala na odgovoru i savjetu al ne mogu shvatit ozbiljno savjete poput ''ne jedite povrće'' i ''jedite juhu od kostiju'' ...

----------


## Abys

Nisi ozbiljno shvatila svoj zdravsteni problem, i s takvim stavom neces daleko dogurati. Moras vise procitati o pcos i o prehrani i o korelacii medju njima. Tj, ako zelis da ti bude bolje naravno! a ako ne zelis onda nemoras nista poduzeti.

----------


## Abys

http://theprimalparent.com/2011/07/0...rian-syndrome/


procitaj ovaj cijeli clanak od vrha do dna pa se onda javi s misljenjem

----------


## sirius

> Nisi ozbiljno shvatila svoj zdravsteni problem, i s takvim stavom neces daleko dogurati. Moras vise procitati o pcos i o prehrani i o korelacii medju njima. Tj, ako zelis da ti bude bolje naravno! a ako ne zelis onda nemoras nista poduzeti.


Abys, to je normalna reakcija. Netko još nije spreman na jako radikalne korake, nije to lako. Zapravo bi najlakše bilo popiti neku tabletu i voziti dalje, ali nekad to nije dovoljno. Usput , ja sam pročitala skoro cijeli blog i nije me šokirao, ali ja jesam u filmu da postoji relana mogućnost da određeni ljudi imaju ozbiljne poteškoće unatoč normalnoj, zdravoj i uravnoteženoj prehrani koja se standarno preporučuje od strane službenih nutricionista. Ali isto tako znam da svatko može preuzeti slijedeći ili drugačiji korak tek kad bude za to spreman.  :Smile:

----------


## Abys

Da, ljudi su takvi, nezainteresirani, ovce, svi bi samo popili tabletu...e pa ne moze. Svatko tko ne zeli uloziti trud i energiju da bi odrzao svoje zdravlje e pa neka onda bude bolestan!
Ja jesam malo pregruba sad , ali nervira me koliko ima ljudi sto se nista o sebi ne brinu i evo ih zivi i djecu radjaju, a ja umirem pomalo svaki dan od svih bolesti sto su se na mene nasadile, mucim se ,citam, sve sam skoro probala i ne uspjeva, i go**o bi pojela da znam da cu od njega ozdravit, nije fer.

----------


## Misericordia

> Da, ljudi su takvi, nezainteresirani, ovce, svi bi samo popili tabletu...e pa ne moze. Svatko tko ne zeli uloziti trud i energiju da bi odrzao svoje zdravlje e pa neka onda bude bolestan!
> Ja jesam malo pregruba sad , ali nervira me koliko ima ljudi sto se nista o sebi ne brinu i evo ih zivi i djecu radjaju, a ja umirem pomalo svaki dan od svih bolesti sto su se na mene nasadile, mucim se ,citam, sve sam skoro probala i ne uspjeva, i go**o bi pojela da znam da cu od njega ozdravit, nije fer.


Pa, Abys, hvala što si me napala i nazvala ovcom, samo zbog toga što imam drugačije mišljenje, i što sam pristojno odgovorila da se ne slažem s nekim blogom koji je pisao, btw, potpuni laik.
Drugo, da mi nije stalo do vlastitog zdravlja, ne bih bila na ovom Forumu i molila za savjet.
Treće - i ja se nalijevam čajevima od trava, i ja sam izbacila kavu i alkohol, i ja vodim kalendare i brojim dane, i ja ostavljam bogatstvo na privatne ginekologe, jer me tzv. ''socijalni'' ginekolog ne stigne pregledati, budući da nisam trudnica a kod on naručuje samo trudnice ...
Mogla bih ja nabrojiti i ''četvrto'' i ''peto'' itd., ali iskreno, ne vidim smisla u tome. 
Žao mi je što imaš problema (žao mi je zbog svih djevojaka i žena kojima je ovaj Forum utočište, pomoć i utjeha) i nadam se da će ti sve na kraju riješiti i da ćeš ostvariti sve što najviše želiš.

----------


## Misericordia

> http://theprimalparent.com/2011/07/0...rian-syndrome/
> 
> 
> procitaj ovaj cijeli clanak od vrha do dna pa se onda javi s misljenjem


Mislim da bi ti trebala usvojiti posljednji savjet ! (keep the stress level as low as possible)

----------


## Misericordia

> Da, ljudi su takvi, nezainteresirani, ovce, svi bi samo popili tabletu...e pa ne moze. Svatko tko ne zeli uloziti trud i energiju da bi odrzao svoje zdravlje e pa neka onda bude bolestan!
> Ja jesam malo pregruba sad , ali nervira me koliko ima ljudi sto se nista o sebi ne brinu i evo ih zivi i djecu radjaju, a ja umirem pomalo svaki dan od svih bolesti sto su se na mene nasadile, mucim se ,citam, sve sam skoro probala i ne uspjeva, i go**o bi pojela da znam da cu od njega ozdravit, nije fer.


Kako možeš reći da ja ne brinem o sebi ? Da sam ovca i da sam nezainteresirana ? Ja sam ovdje iz istih razloga kao i ti - jer imam POTEŠKOĆE. 
Nije valjda da si toliko gruba prema meni jer sam napisala da već imam jedno dijete - ? Zar sam zbog toga nekakav uljez ?
Stavila si link na neki neozbiljan blog i odmah očekuješ da se svi odreknemo voća i povrća i krenemo čučati kamenice i oštrige ? A da ja sada stavim neki link na nekog Baba - Sana koji preporučuje čajeve od konjskih kopita, i da te krenem vrijeđati ako napišeš da ne vjeruješ kako bi ti takav čaj pomogao?
Pročitaj opet što sam ja napisala i sve što si mi sasula i razmisli malo ...

----------


## Misericordia

Evo da se javim i s nalazima hormonalnih pretraga !
Iako mi je zadnja M bila 30. lipnja, dogodilo se da sam krv vadila baš u vrijeme ovulacije  :Very Happy:  
Odmah sutradan kod ginekologice - koja je UZV-om potvrdila O ! 
Ne mogu vjerovati  :Smile: 
Jedino što joj se nije svidjelo je testosteron koji se približio gornjoj granici ref. intervala ... Ali bar nije izvan njega !
Ufff...sada slijedi par tjedana neizvjesnosti...Već sam počela piti Centravitov prenatal, za svaki slučaj  :Smile: 

Ginekologica je super, nemam riječi, ljubazna i strpljiva....Ali nema ugovor s HZZO-om, pa si je nažalost ne mogu priuštiti na duge staze...S teškom mukom sam pronašla ''socijalnog'' ginekologa koji je pristao upisati me, ali ne zna kada će me primiti ?! Moj bivši ''socijalni'' je raskinuo s HZZO-om i otišao u privatnike, na što sam ja raskinula s njim, ali budući da svi odlaze u privatnike ovi malobrojni ''socijalni'' ne znaju gdje će s nama  :Sad:  Tako je to u mojem gradu ...

----------


## pujica

cure, molim vas da se ne vrijedjate medjusobno i da postujete razlicitost misljenja i stavova, a o ginekolozima mozete na nekoj od tema o njima, ima ih puno, treba samo koristiti pretraznik

----------


## migoh

Uletavam kao padobranac,ali samo da vam ulijem nadu! Isto imam PCOS.S prvim klincem sam ostala trudna nakon što sam sama sebi rekla ''baš me briga,ako bude-bit će '' , a s drugim odma isti mjesec kada sam odlučila.........pa mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja jer sam se već pomirila sa činjenicom da neću imati svoju bebicu.Zato cure,samo pozitivno i sretno !  :Smile:

----------


## melanina

> ja sam jedna od pcos-ica iako nemam nikakvih vanjskih obiljezja pcos-a (kuc, kuc, kuc) vec mi je dijagnoza postavljena na temelju inverzije fsh i lh.
> 
> da skratim pricu, pijem gluformin, lijek za dijabetes, jer je u pozadini svih hormonalnih disbalansa disbalans secera.
> 
> gluformin je mnogima pomogao, meni uljepsao nalaze hormona, pa bi trebale malo probati tu terapiju umjesto kljukanja hormonima


 PINKY molim te bila bih ti neizmjerno zahvalna da mi kažeš ime svog doktora i br telefona, naime ja sam uvjerena da je to jedini pravi način za liječenje,a tako malo doktora tim putem to radi, problem se samo odgađa sa kontracepcijom. HVALA možeš u privatne poruke ako ne želiš javno

----------


## Li-la

da se pridružim ovoj temi..
od kad sam prvi put bila kod ginekologa, doc mi je rekla da imam jako puno cista..ali nije dizala paniku oko toga, niti mi je preporučivala neke lijekove ili kontracepciju.
nisam to nikad shvaćala kao neki problem jer mi ona nije na to tako ukazala.
zatrudnila sam od prve!
kad sam rodila i krenula na redovne preglede s vremena na vrijeme, te kad sam počela spominjati da bi htjela uskoro drugo dijete, novi ginekolog me poslao na pregled u bolnicu, u petrovu, baš zbog velikog broja cista, i zbog toga što sam odbijala piti kontracepcijske pilule..
ginekolog u bolnici me pregledao i dijagnosticirao PCOS, i rekao da ako mislim ikad zatrudniti da bi trebala krenuti s terapijom.
Kad sam mu rekla da već imam jedno dijete koje je začeto bez problema, iznenadio se i rekao da smo očito pogodili savršen tajming, što nije ni čudno jer smo bili mladi i vrlo aktivni, tako da nismo ni mogli promašiti pravo vrijeme  :Smile: 
ja sam i dalje odbijala terapiju kontracepcijskim i nekako mi se ciklus unormalio, svaki mjesec dobivam mjesečnicu, i to već zadnjih dvije godine, iako meni nikad nije posebno kasnila, kad sam bila mlađa onda je, ali sad ne.
tako da, uskoro se spremamo na drugog bebača, i nadam se da će biti bar približno brzo kao i s prvim.
ne gubite nadu!

----------


## veca sunčica

da, slažem se sa mona 29! promjeni ginića što prije !!!!!!

----------


## neve86

Cure drage voljela bih vas malo utješit...godinama slušam priče o svojim policističnim jajnicima, ovulacije nema, pila sam yasmin kako bi ciklus "došao sebi"...bla bla i kad sam sve to pustila sa strane, odjednom trudna!! Šok i nevjerica, nitko sretniji od mene. Ginići su mi govorili kako ću morati uzimati nekakvu terapiju kako bi izazvala ovulaciju, svašta...eto nadam se da će se i vama posrećiti, mislim da ima nešto jače od medicine! Sretno cure!

----------


## bubekica

*neve86* pitanjce - koliko dugo nisi pila yasmin kad si ostala trudna? ja sam prestala sa yazzom i sad se nadam iz ciklusa u ciklus.

----------


## neve86

> *neve86* pitanjce - koliko dugo nisi pila yasmin kad si ostala trudna? ja sam prestala sa yazzom i sad se nadam iz ciklusa u ciklus.


Čuj jedno 7-8 miseci nakon prestanka pilula! Zanimljivo je da mi je menga kasnila misec dana kada je došlo do zaćeća...ciklus katastrofa... Savjet, ne se debljati!

----------


## bubekica

ah, dobila sam par kilica prije pol godine kad sam ostavila cigarete, al mislim da je dobra trampa  :Wink: 
al nisam buci.

----------


## Dalmašica

Bok, evo i ja sam još jedna od onih koji muku muče s pcos ( oba jajnika)... Još sam relativno mlada, imam 23 godine, muž će sad 30. Pokušavamo neko vrijeme ali nažalost ništa još. Do 12- og mjeseca sam cikluse regulirala duphastonom međutim razdebljala sam se previše i rekla sam sad je dosat i počela sam piti neke biljne čajeve nakon čeg sam dobila dva mjeseca za redom i to točno na 28 dan, a to mi se do sad nikad nije desilo. No, nažalost evo ovaj mjesec opet nemam menge ali nije trudnoća  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

opet ja  :Smile:  s potpuno novim problemima.
na zadnjem uzv prije tjedan dana (39. dan ciklusa, 3. ciklus bez yazza) - jajnici narasli u volumenu 4,5 i 6 puta i izrazito su policisticni. doktorica me upucuje na VV. e sad, meni je to sve dosta prenaglo.. trebam savjet. danas cu popiti zadnju tabletu duphastona i trebala bih onda dobiti M. kako dalje? koliko je opasno stvari prepustiti prirodi i ne uzimati nista za regulaciju ciklusa poput dabrostona, duphastona, utrića? voljela bih vidjeti kako ce moje tijelo reagirati na neku od prirodnih pomoci, cajic/inozitol.

----------


## Strašna

Draga moja, moje tijelo ne reagira na ništa osim na duphastone, yasmin ili utriće. Inače mengu uopće nemam. Krenulo je s neredovitim, a završilo tako da sam ju potpuno izgubila i krenula na VV. Bojim se da mi druge nema, jer kad nemam menstruaciju-nema ni ovulacije i nemože doć do začeća. E sad... navedeni liojekovi samo reguliraju ciklus, ali ne potiču ovulaciju...tako da samo s njima, opet teško-kod mene nikako. Već sam sve isprobala.

----------


## bubekica

Dada, sve mi je to jasno... Mene zapravo zanima koliko bih je dugo cekala bez duphastona... Ma budem se narucila kod ginicke na konzultacije, shvatila sam da imam tisucu pitanja... Nevezano uz bebu.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam najduze čekala 5 mj...a onda sam bila sva natekla...jer se sve zadrzavalao u meni...imala sam sve simptome trudnoce...čak mi je i krv na nos...svugdje samo ne gdje treba.....
I onda sam ipak uzela duphastone jer vise čekat nije imalo smisla.

----------


## bubekica

i muci me pozitivna LH trakica jutros  :Razz:

----------


## Strašna

Kod PCOS neke cure stalno imaju pozitivnu LH trakicu. Kao npr ja....koji god dan da napravim, pozitivna je....više manje. Ali UZV je pokazao da ovulacija izostaje bez terapije.

----------


## bubekica

na to me i pupozorila ginicka, al ja je dosad nisam imala pozitivnu. ne nadam se nicemu, ionako smo u status quo, ali lijepo je vidjeti  :Smile:  a kod ginicke sam se narucila na konzultacije u ponedjeljak. da ispitam sve zivo i nezivo.

----------


## bubamara!

Samo da se i ja prijavim u klub   :Smile:  pcos od kad znam za sebe od 13 godine počeo sa prvom menstruacijom ,uz to mući me inzulinska rezistencija,hipotireoza,kilice,i mužekov spermiogram...do sada sve prošla,od yasmina,dabrostona,duphastona,klomifena,utrogestan  a,metformina,čajeva raznoraznih,papiri spremni za ivf ali još se nadamo prirodnom začeću  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

I ja sam prošla sve od navedenog. samo kad se sjetim i onih čajeva vrkute i macine trave. Heh....sve zivo vec isprobah...ali......ništa...
S tim da je kod MM sve ok. Ali opet neće.

----------


## bubamara!

Strašna nadam se da ubrzo budeš trbušasta  :Very Happy: 
kada se sjetim marulje ,vrkute,pa čaj za žene od MB travara,pa biljnih kapi,hrena ribanog sa medom koje je stajalo na suncu,pa bijelog vina sa travkama  :Laughing:  sve mi je smješno ,ali neka treba sve probati  :Smile:  samo da ja imam ovulaciju nekako bi to šljakalo ,evo moram se pohvaliti da sam prošli mjesec imala svoju prvu ( u zadnjih 5 godina ) i ničim izazvanu ovulaciju  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## bubekica

*bubamara* to pod inofolicom?

----------


## bubamara!

> *bubamara* to pod inofolicom?



ne ničim izazvana ,a inače mi je zadnji ciklus bio 115 dana ,i morala popiti dvije ture duphastona da bi procurila  :Coffee:

----------


## Strašna

A meni ovaj mjesec....evo danas 7 dan od popijenog zadnjeg duphastona i menge jos nema...trudna nisam.... Bubamaro koliko ti je bilo najduze nakon duphastona da si dobila?
I hvala na lijepim željama!

----------


## bubekica

*strašna* koliko dugo si pokusavala s cajevima? jesi za to vrijeme uzimala duphaston i koliko cesto?

----------


## Strašna

Eh više se ni ne sjećam, ali kad sam pokušavala s čajevima sam probala da ne uzimam duphaston, menga nije došla...tako jedno 3 mj....onda sam probala uzet duphaston a kontrolirat ovulaciju isto jedno 4 mj...ali nije je bilo...bilo je bezuspješno...tad je bar menga zbog duphastona dolazila...ali nije bilo ovulacije.

----------


## bubekica

a vidis mene bas zanima ne pokusavat je izazivat duphastonom pa vidjet koliko ce joj trebat. pricala sam s mamom sinoc, ona je imala M svakih 6 mjeseci i nitko oko toga nije radio probleme.

----------


## Strašna

nisam ni ja toliko ali odmah mi je rečeno da to nije normalno....a i imala sam simptome uzasne...rekoh ti, krv mi je curila svugdje samo ne tamo gdje treba. Osjećala sam se užasno. Mislim da je to nepotrebno. A i znaš i sama svaka zdrava žena ima menstruaciju svaki mjesec.....ona koja ju nema-očito ima problema i treba ih liječit....ne čekat....bar je tako meni rečeno.

----------


## Strašna

A i ne znam što bi postigla "neimanjem" menstruacije? Ako nema menstruacije, nema ni ovulacije...što znači ne može doći do začeća...sama sebi bi radila loše. Naravno svako zna za sebe najbolje, ali ne znam šta bi postigla time. Ajd da je to mjesec, dva, pa i tri...ali pola godine.....meni je to dosta.

----------


## bubekica

e, al ako dodje nakon pola godine, onda znaci da je u tome jednom trenutku i bila ovulacija... a ako stalno izazivas M duphastonom, ona ni ne stignes do tog svog nekog velebnog trenutka. mozda grijesim... sad smo bebicu stavili u drugi plan pa bih htjela ovaj period iskoristiti da vidim kako radi moje tijelo bez hormona. koliko citam, mnoge ste to probale u jednom trenutku.

----------


## Strašna

Eh da...ja sam čekala jednom i više ne, to mi je bio gubitak vremena i mučenje za organizam. Pod duphastonom može doći do prirodne ovulacije, jer on sluzi i za reguliranje neredovitog ciklusa..ne samo ako uopće nemaš mengu. Ali svakako probaj pa ćeš vidjet. Meni je sad rad na bebi na prvom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

a meni autogeni trening i smirivanje zivaca. totalno sam van kontrole  :Smile:  bebica kad se sredim.

----------


## Strašna

To je, najbolje je u to sve ući opušteno i smireno.

----------


## Strašna

Jedino što znam, meni je prije moja ginekologica uvijek govorila da imam  PCOS, kao to nije ništa strašno...samo se izregulira tabletama i sl. Da sam znala koliki je to problem, krenula bi i prije. Jer ovako nižem postupak za postupkom i vidim da PCOS nije baš bezazlena dijagnoza nego veliki problem.

----------


## bubekica

meni je moja direkt u glavu rekla - in vitro. s obzirom da smo zbog moje psihe odlucili pricekati zelim iskoristiti ovaj period za neke druge pokusaje.

----------


## Strašna

Meni ne, kao što vidiš dvije inseminacije smo prošli. One znaju bit uspješne kada samo žena ima PCOS, a muž sve OK, kao kod mene...ipak ništa od toga. Čak ni 1 IVF...ništa....

----------


## bubekica

e, al pitanje je sto bi rekli ovi za mpo, vjerojatno bi i kod mene prvo pokusali sa inseminacijom. saznat cu to prije ili kasnije, znam to  :Smile:  draga, drzim fige.....  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Pa da...obično krenu s inseminacijom, u pravilu bar 3 puta bi ju trebalo pokusat.....ja sam treci put odbila...
A i ovisi o nalazima tvog muža...ako nedaj Bože i kod njega nešto ne bude OK, onda će se inseminacija preskočit.
Ma joj više sam luda od svega....
Držim i ja tebi fige da što prije doživiš potpuno sreću....  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

*strašna* inače od zadnje dođe unutar 7 dana a ponekad sam je čekala i po 15 dana od zafnjeg dufića :S evo prošli ciklus na 70 dan ciklusa sam počela sa dufićina popila 20 komada i čekala 15 dana menge nema,ponovo na zuv,veli gin ma daaa pretanak endometrij ponovi dozu i tako opet pila 10 dana po dvije i procurila sam tek onda na 115 dan ciklusa  :Cool:

----------


## beilana

> e, al pitanje je sto bi rekli ovi za mpo, vjerojatno bi i kod mene prvo pokusali sa inseminacijom. saznat cu to prije ili kasnije, znam to  draga, drzim fige.....


na inseminaciju se ide i AKO SU TI PROHODNI JAJNICI i  AKO JE MUŽEV SPERMIOGRAM OK. mi nejdemo na inseminaciju, iako je spermiogram MM odličan, jer su jajovodi više-manje ne/prohodni
nadalje, žena koja ima svaki mjesec uredno M, ne znači da je sve ok, ja recimo imam M normalno, oko 31dc, nekad se zaleti prije, a imam PCOS, hiperprolaktinemiju, inz.rez., i sve baš sve ostalo vezano uz PCOS, tipičan sam školski primjer, bez O, al je M redovita, bez ikakvih tableta za regulaciju (sad zadnjih mjeseci pijem bromergon i siofor i isto je više manje 31dc, osim uz yasmin 14dc  :Laughing: )
a isto znam neke žene s pcos-om kojima jako kasni M. zbilja ne znam kak, ni zbog čega, al hvala bogu samo jednom mi je došla na 49dc i to ima već 4 g

----------


## bubekica

ti imas anovulatorne cikluse, ja nemam cikluse uopce  :Laughing:

----------


## beilana

hehehe,  :Laughing:  al nisu uvijek anovulatorni, nekad čak i O osjetim, al đabe kad su jajovodi koma
a malo kakaš, ha? nemaš cikluse uopće? a ovo u tvom potpisu pozitivno? ajde navali na TM pa nam potvrdi da 9mj nečeš imati ciklus uopče

----------


## bubekica

od 15-e sam na nekim hormonima, nakon skidanja s kontracepcije (dosad par puta) dobim 1-2 M prirodno i onda cekam cekam i na kraju duphaston. pozitivna trakica ne mora nis znacit, pogotov kod PCOS. vidjet cemo  :Razz:  bit ce smijeha jer smo taman odlucili ne sad.

----------


## bubekica

trazim zapravo neku koja je ostala trudna uz jako rijetke menstruacije... ima takvih? (osim moje mame) tako sam zbunjena....

----------


## puntica

> trazim zapravo neku koja je ostala trudna uz jako rijetke menstruacije... ima takvih? (osim moje mame) tako sam zbunjena....


evo jedne takve
ciklus od 32-75 dana
ovulacija - povremeno
jajnici policistični
prolaktin - koma

na zadnjem pregledu prije trudnoće mi je ginekologica rekla da nema teorije da prirodno zatrudnim, da ću morat, u najboljem slučaju, pit neke hormone
zatrudnila sam odmah nakon toga (neplanirano, jel)

nakon trudoće sve se vratilo na staro, i jajnici, i hormoni i ciklusi

i onda smo odlučili ić na drugo dijete. znali smo da se prvo zalomilo i da ćemo se oko drugog morat malo više potrudit (s obzirom na moje ne-cikluse itd.)
zatrudnila sam ponovo iz 1.  :Shock: 

tako da - sve je moguće  :Grin:

----------


## bubamara!

*puntica* super priča ,ja isto znam jakoo puno cura koje su tako zatrudnile,a bile su pripremljene na najgore  :Smile:

----------


## neve86

> *puntica* super priča ,ja isto znam jakoo puno cura koje su tako zatrudnile,a bile su pripremljene na najgore



Ja sam jedna od njih, tako da stvarno ima nade  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## bubamara!

> Ja sam jedna od njih, tako da stvarno ima nade



aaa baš super,ima nade,samo treba čekati savršeni trenutak     :Love:  :Kiss:  :Trep trep:

----------


## bubekica

hvala curke!  :Kiss:  mene samo strah kak ce me doktoressa blijedo pogledat u ponedjeljak kad joj dodjem s pricom: znate, mi bi s bebom sad pricekali, al ja bih nekako bez kontracepcijskih probala regulirati cikluse pa da kad odlucimo probat probamo bez da nas odmah posaljete u mpo. i jos me ceka razgovor vezan uz baku koja je umrla od raka jajnika, sto nekako uvijek zaboravim napomenut. a kod te doktorice sam vec 7 (ili 8) godina.

----------


## bubamara!

*bubekice* sretno kod doktorese i neka presudi u tvoju korist,a za  regulaciju ciklusa su dobri duphastoni od 16.-26.dc po 2 tbl ...ja sam sada uzela njih par mjeseci da se bez veze ne napuhujem kao žaba mjesecima,i čekajući po pola godine na mengu  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara!

samo da vam kažem mi koje imamo menge svake prestupne i koje ne ovuliramo ,ipak imamo 2 ovulacije godišnje bez obzira na cikluse,može se dogoditi da nemamo mengu 3 mj i 4 mj ovuliramo ,tako da,ima nade,evo ja prošli mj imala ovulaciju ničim izazvanu,znači još jednu očekujem krajem godine  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

ja svoje nade polazem u pozitivnu LH trakicu. dugoocekivanu. mislila sam je pitat da me stavi na dabroston/duphaston u tom nekom periodu 16.-25. dc, tako sam ih pila prije kontracepcijskih. hvala *bubamara*!

----------


## bubamara!

> ja svoje nade polazem u pozitivnu LH trakicu. dugoocekivanu. mislila sam je pitat da me stavi na dabroston/duphaston u tom nekom periodu 16.-25. dc, tako sam ih pila prije kontracepcijskih. hvala *bubamara*!



ja se nadam da je pozitivna s razlogom  :Klap:

----------


## tara mc

Bok!
I ja imam policistične jajnike od kada znam za sebe. Obično iza njih nešto stoji, neki dublji problem. Kod mene je to tumor hipofize. Meni je ovulacija bila znanstvena fantastika. Unatoč svemu tome ja sam uspjela roditi svoga anđela. Borba je trajala 2 godine, ali je urodila plodom. Malo tko danas nema PCOS, znam nas puno, ali nisu svi neplodni zbog toga kao ja (na svu sreću). 
Trenutno se moji jajnici pune cistama, bili su čisti nakon poroda i mi krećemo u novu borbu. Držite nam fige.

----------


## bubekica

*tara mc* sretno! pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju ako budes htjela  :Smile:  procitala sam sad tvoju pricu kako si dobila T i rasplakala me, od srece!

----------


## tara mc

> *tara mc* sretno! pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju ako budes htjela  procitala sam sad tvoju pricu kako si dobila T i rasplakala me, od srece!


Hvala na lijepim željama. Nadam se da ću vam se pridružiti na odbrojavanju, uskoro. Vidjet ćemo hoće li nam dr. dati zeleno svijetlo nakon kontrole u 7. mj jer smo do tad na čekanju, mislim da tad krećemo u pravi boj  :Smile: )

----------


## ancizg91

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 

...prije točno godinu dana dijagnosticirali su mi PCOS..imam ajmorec neredovite M, svaka 33 pa do 38 dana! stvar u svemu ovome je što želim ostati trudna, ali mi svakakvi portali na internetu ubijaju svaku nadu da cu uspjeti zatrudniti,iako je moja ginekologica jos prije godinu dana rekla da navodno necu imati problema s trudnocom! moj problem je u tome sto sam predzadnju M imala 8.4. i po nekoj mojoj logici iduca je trebala biti najkasnije 13.5.,ali je dosta kasnila i dosla 20.5. bez ikakvih simptoma,PMSa i ostalog,stovise bila je oskudnija i cudno sam se osjecala! Prije nego sam dobila,mislila sam da sam ostala trudna,s obzirom da ja i dragi prakticiramo nezasticeni odnos,ali nista od tog...brine me to sto sam sad iducu trebala dobiti najranije 22.6., ali sam 12.6. dobila lagano krvarenje (doslovno par kapljica krvi) i smeđe krvavi iscjedak, da bi se kroz par dana sve to skupa pretvorilo u smeckasto lagano krvarenje i smedi iscjedak,bez te crvene krvi.sumnjam da mi je to M jer nikada nije dosla nakon 23 dana ciklusa a još manje da je sve to bilo čisto smeđe boje!!!! zabrinjava me to jer mi se to krvarenje dosad nikad nije desilo izmedu 2 ciklusa, i ne znam je li to opasno...no medutim ja i dragi smo imali odnose nakon 26.5. pa se pitam postoji li ikakva mogucnost da sam mozda zatrudnila pa da se to "krvarenje" odnosi na to? -ne znam,imam svakakve mogucnosti u glavi i ne znam sta da mislim jer sam pod stresom,a tek sam 4.7. narucena na pregled..u svakom slucaju zelim sto prije viditi svoj prvi PLUSIĆ,i strah me da moj stres ne bi utjecao na to!!! ~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*ancizg91* moguce je da je to krvarenje bila implantacija zametka, po datumima i opisu odgovara. moj savjet - napravi testic. sretno!

----------


## ivanais

pozdrav svima

nova sam na forumu a imam puno pitanja!

Bila sam kog ginekologa i ustanovljano mi je da ima policistične jajnike, polip na maternici i naravno nemam ovulacije a ciklus neredovit 36-90 dana. Ginekolog mi je da da pijem duphaston 3x1 kroz 10 dana počevši od 16 dana ciklusa.
Inaće planiramo trudnoću ali nam do sad baš i ne uspijeva, dali mi neko može odgovoriti dali bi ove tablete trebale rješiti barem dio mojih problema. Ili neko ima bilokakav savjet kako da dođemo do željene nam trudnoće

unaprijed hvala svima na odgovoru!

----------


## bubekica

*ivanais* pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanju! 
duphaston sluzi kao imitacija onog sto se u tijelu dogadja nakon ovulacije - nastaje zuto tijelo koje luci progesteron koji uzrokuje debljanje sluznice maternice kao pripremu za oplodjeno jajasce. ukoliko do oplodnje ne dodje, zuto tijelo propada, pada razina progesterona i nastupa menstruacija. zato kad prestanes piti duphaston nakon nekoliko dana nastupa menstruacija. uz duphaston ces imati uredne cikluse, ali duphaston ne utjece na ovulaciju. kako bi otkrila ovuliras li ikad i kad, preporucam ti da pocnes mjeriti bazalnu temperaturu. tu sam za sva pitanja.

----------


## ivanais

*bubekica*  hvala na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile: 

Rado bi Vam se pridružila na odbrojavanju ali mi treba link ne znam gdje Vas pronaći!!!

----------


## luci07

*ivanais,* ovdje odbrojavamo:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74549-O...99#post2184099

----------


## Muma

Bok cure.
I meni je dijagnosticiran PCOS uz anovulacijske cikluse + slabo prohodni jajovodi (M bez tableta je nemoguća misija). Dijagnozu sam dobila nakon 2 godine natezanja s M i mijenjanja ginekologa. Uz duphastone su mi ciklusi školski ali zbog svega nabrojanog ipak trudnoće nema. Sad smo MM i ja u prvom postupku pa se napokon nadam nečem  :Bouncing:

----------


## lola3

svima s policističnim jajnicima, koje tek strahuj, a još se nisu suočile s problemima, evo mog svjetlog primjera. nikad u životu nisam imala redoviti ciklus, pila sam Diane doslovno 10 godina (od 18.) s kratkim pauzama, između bi menga kasnila i po dva-tri mjeseca. imala sam osjećaj da nikad nemam ovulaciju, pms i sve što ide uz to, ali čim sam prestala piti tablete, vrlo brzo nakon što sam počela pokušavati zatrudnjeti sam uspjela... tako da možda uistinu nekad silne pretrage nisu potrebne, treba probati bar 6 mjeseci opušteno pa onda k doktoru...

----------


## bubekica

Muma od srca ti zelim uspjesan postupak!
Nisu svi slucajevi pcos-a isti, kod mene nismo imali sto cekati jer moja doktorica prati moje stanje preko 10 godina. A opet postoji hrpa curki koje vrlo brzo zatrudne. Bitan je dobar ginekolog, prije svega.

----------


## Muma

> Muma od srca ti zelim uspjesan postupak!
> Nisu svi slucajevi pcos-a isti, kod mene nismo imali sto cekati jer moja doktorica prati moje stanje preko 10 godina. A opet postoji hrpa curki koje vrlo brzo zatrudne. Bitan je dobar ginekolog, prije svega.


Hvala bubekica. 
Istina, PCOS ima puno lica. Meni su hormoni sad ok - inače su nešto sniženi, ali mi nije obrnut omjer FSH - LH. Više me brinu jajovodi  :Confused:  Bila sam izvan sebe sve do prošle godine dok nisam saznala što se događa s mojim M i O - tj. zašto ih nema. Sad sam sretna jer znam o čemu se radi i u dobrim sam rukama (barem se nadam  :Grin: ) 
Sutra je dan D - pregled i postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## bubekica

evo me konacno!
moja prica pocinje 2000.g. kad sam se na tjelesnom istegnula na karikama, jako me zaboli trbuh i prokrvarila sam. prvu m sam dobila s 12 godina i (kako mama kaze) bila je relativno redovita (nisam tad bas pratila). doktorica opce prakse me prepipala i poslala ginekologu zbog sumnje na ciste na jajnicima. uzv je potvrdjeno - na svakom jajniku jedna velika cista 4x4cm. terapija urogestan i pregled kroz par mjeseci, vadjenje tumorskog markera ca 125. nalaz je bio malo povisen - sumnja na endometriozu. endometrioza iskljucena, ciste su se povukle, m neredovite. krvarenja 10 dana, pa 10 dana nista, pa smedjarenje, pa nista, pa opet duga i bolna m. terapija dabroston do prve spolne aktivnosti - jajnici postali jako policisticni. od cca 19. god. na kontracepcijskim pilulama - diane 35. u medjuvremenu se zarazila hpv-om. prekid diana u sklopu hpv-a. nema promjene - i dalje nalaz cin 1,  neredovite odmah po prekidu pilula (ne dolaze pa krecem na dabroston). promjenila ginekologa, uvodi se yasmin - funkcionira neko vrijeme, ali javljaju se probojna krvarenja u sredini ciklusa. mijenja se terapija na yazz. svaki prestanak uzimanja kontracepcije - 1 do najvise 2 m se javljaju spontano, nakon toga izostaju i jajnici povecavaju volumen. u tim pauzama radjene hormonalne pretrage iz kojih se vidi da su lh i fsh dosta poviseni i da je lh visi od fsh - obrnuto od normalnog. zadnje na yazzu bila 2 godine - receno mi je da kad odlucimo ic na bebicu da imamo 2-3 ciklusa nakon skidanja da eventualno sponatano izovuliram. prestala piti pilule u 11 mj., prvi ciklus bez pilula se pazili, cekali nalaze briseva,drugi krenuli u akciju - nije se nista primilo - m bila jako bolna i obilna, ali nije bilo bolnih grudi (ciklus prije su boljele od sredine do m, pa nekako mislim da je taj ciklus bio ovulatorni). 3. ciklus bez pilula opet u akciji, mjerenje temp, lh trakice - nema ovulacije - m cekala do 40dc, uzela duphaston, pregledana uzv - jajnici narasli u volumenu 6 puta - stanje kriticno i doktorica me salje u mpo kliniku i na pretrage hormona. lh i fsh i dalje jako poviseni, androgeni jako poviseni, prolaktin ok. odlazim na vuk vrhovac i doktoru nije jasno kako ja tako plava i njezna imam takve jajnike i takve nalaze hormona. dogovaramo terapiju duphaston 16-29dc 3x1, na 30.dc. test, ako je negativan, prekida se uzimanje duphastona i ceka se m. moramo napravit androloski pregled i ja hsg i kad skupimo to javljam se opet na vv. dok skupljamo nalaze ja se odlucujem na svoju malu privatnu borbu. s obzirom da lh i fsh luci hipofiza, koja je dio mozga, okrecem se radu na psihi. krecem na autogeni trening i nastojim se maksimalno osloboditi stresa. uz to uzimam cajeve (ak nekog zanima, saljem pp) i kapi za pcos jedne nase fitoterapeutkinje i inofolic (postoji tema). mjerim temperaturu, piskim lh trakice, pregledavam sluz, polozaj cervixa, *nastojim* imati odnose svaki drugi dan i nadam se najboljem! u medjuvremenu je muz bio na pregledu i postoji sumnja na varikokelu pa cemo vidjeti sto ce se od nasih planova (klomifen+ciljani odnosi) najesen realizirati. sad cekamo nalaze sgrama i hormona, onda mene jos ceka hsg. eto, zasad toliko  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> evo me konacno!
> moja prica pocinje 2000.g. kad sam se na tjelesnom istegnula na karikama, jako me zaboli trbuh i prokrvarila sam. prvu m sam dobila s 12 godina i (kako mama kaze) bila je relativno redovita (nisam tad bas pratila). doktorica opce prakse me prepipala i poslala ginekologu zbog sumnje na ciste na jajnicima. uzv je potvrdjeno - na svakom jajniku jedna velika cista 4x4cm. terapija urogestan i pregled kroz par mjeseci, vadjenje tumorskog markera ca 125. nalaz je bio malo povisen - sumnja na endometriozu. endometrioza iskljucena, ciste su se povukle, m neredovite. krvarenja 10 dana, pa 10 dana nista, pa smedjarenje, pa nista, pa opet duga i bolna m. terapija dabroston do prve spolne aktivnosti - jajnici postali jako policisticni. od cca 19. god. na kontracepcijskim pilulama - diane 35. u medjuvremenu se zarazila hpv-om. prekid diana u sklopu hpv-a. nema promjene - i dalje nalaz cin 1,  neredovite odmah po prekidu pilula (ne dolaze pa krecem na dabroston). promjenila ginekologa, uvodi se yasmin - funkcionira neko vrijeme, ali javljaju se probojna krvarenja u sredini ciklusa. mijenja se terapija na yazz. svaki prestanak uzimanja kontracepcije - 1 do najvise 2 m se javljaju spontano, nakon toga izostaju i jajnici povecavaju volumen. u tim pauzama radjene hormonalne pretrage iz kojih se vidi da su lh i fsh dosta poviseni i da je lh visi od fsh - obrnuto od normalnog. zadnje na yazzu bila 2 godine - receno mi je da kad odlucimo ic na bebicu da imamo 2-3 ciklusa nakon skidanja da eventualno sponatano izovuliram. prestala piti pilule u 11 mj., prvi ciklus bez pilula se pazili, cekali nalaze briseva,drugi krenuli u akciju - nije se nista primilo - m bila jako bolna i obilna, ali nije bilo bolnih grudi (ciklus prije su boljele od sredine do m, pa nekako mislim da je taj ciklus bio ovulatorni). 3. ciklus bez pilula opet u akciji, mjerenje temp, lh trakice - nema ovulacije - m cekala do 40dc, uzela duphaston, pregledana uzv - jajnici narasli u volumenu 6 puta - stanje kriticno i doktorica me salje u mpo kliniku i na pretrage hormona. lh i fsh i dalje jako poviseni, androgeni jako poviseni, prolaktin ok. odlazim na vuk vrhovac i doktoru nije jasno kako ja tako plava i njezna imam takve jajnike i takve nalaze hormona. dogovaramo terapiju duphaston 16-29dc 3x1, na 30.dc. test, ako je negativan, prekida se uzimanje duphastona i ceka se m. moramo napravit androloski pregled i ja hsg i kad skupimo to javljam se opet na vv. dok skupljamo nalaze ja se odlucujem na svoju malu privatnu borbu. s obzirom da lh i fsh luci hipofiza, koja je dio mozga, okrecem se radu na psihi. krecem na autogeni trening i nastojim se maksimalno osloboditi stresa. uz to uzimam cajeve (ak nekog zanima, saljem pp) i kapi za pcos jedne nase fitoterapeutkinje i inofolic (postoji tema). mjerim temperaturu, piskim lh trakice, pregledavam sluz, polozaj cervixa, *nastojim* imati odnose svaki drugi dan i nadam se najboljem! u medjuvremenu je muz bio na pregledu i postoji sumnja na varikokelu pa cemo vidjeti sto ce se od nasih planova (klomifen+ciljani odnosi) najesen realizirati. sad cekamo nalaze sgrama i hormona, onda mene jos ceka hsg. eto, zasad toliko


Ajme, to se zove povijest bolesti. Baš nemaš sreće. Nemaš trenutno što drugo nego njegovati psihu i zabavit se alternativom - kapi, čajevi, prehrana... Ja sam pokušala s vrkutom i navukla toliko problema da sam morala odustati od čajeva. Ali sam se zabavila prehranom, mislim da je imalo dosta utjecaja na sadašnje stanje hormona i ciste. Ako te interesira nešto u vezi HSG-a pitaj...znam da ima tema na forumu ali ako ćeš htjeti kakvu inf samo se javi.

----------


## luci07

Muma, što je bilo s vrkutom? Kakve si probleme navukla?

----------


## Muma

Pila sam ju svega 3 tjedna 3 šalice na dan, što je max doza a ja nisam baš krupne građe. Počeli su bolovi iza lopatice, napravila krvnu sliku i sve jetrene probe dvostruko veće. Želudac me bolio 2 mjeseca iza toga, najbolja solucija bi bila da uopće nisam ništa jela, ali moraš, ne? Svako jutro doručak (makar i lagan) a iza toga probadajuća bol u želucu. I zatvor, naravno.  (navedeno na netu da čaj teže "sjeda" na želudac i jetru)Sad se više ništa od čajeva ne usudim.  :No-no:

----------


## luci07

Ajme, ne mogu vjerovati, užas! 
Ja sam je pila, isto tako 3 šalice na dan, nisam ni osjetila da je pijem, nikakvih problema nisam imala.

----------


## Strašna

Zanimljivo...nakon sto su mi otkrili cistu na lijevom jajniku....bila sam mjesec dana na kontracepciji i vise nije bilo ciste na lijevom, sad je bila na desnom jajniku...kao terapija preporucena i dalje kontracepcija, ali ja sam uz nju pila i vrkutu..po negdje 2 šalice na dan. nakon mjesec dana kad sam dosla cisti više nije bilo. Da li zbog kontracepcije ili vrkute, ostaje zagonetka!

----------


## Muma

Većini cura je vrkuta ok, ali eto ja nisam bila te sreće pa se ne bih više htjela igrati.
*Strašna* meni je kontracepcija uvijek riješila ciste ali ako ti vrkuta odgovara samo nastavi, nemaš što izgubiti. A nije ni tako strašna za piti kao marulja.

----------


## bubekica

ja pijem neku mjesavinu koja sadrzi i vrkutu i kopljiku, zasad primijecujem smanjenje pristica i nije mi trbuh kao lopta...

----------


## Muma

A joj, o tenu da ne pričam. Još sad kad sam na hormonima...svaki dan sam vlastita kozmetičarka  :Laughing: . Kažu da je ulje noćurka dobro ali još se nisam sjetila kupiti i to.

----------


## bubekica

ja sam se oboruzala - vichy normaderm micelarna voda, nikel hamamelic gel za umivanje, nikel lavanda tonik, nikel ulje nocurka ( :Smile: ) i nikel krema od cajevca  :Smile:

----------


## ivanais

jutro cure!!

vidim ja da nas sa pcos-om ima jako puno. bubekica stvarno imaš podužu povjest bolesti, međutim ako ništa bar znaš točno što ti je.

Uglavnom vidim da piješ inofolic pa me zanima koji je učunak tih tableta  :Smile: 

držim fige svima da se što prije riješimo problema i dočekamo ono sto najviše sve želimo  :Smile:

----------


## Least123

ozdrav,
dijagnosticiran mi je PCOS, ali bez popratnih simptoma poput akni i dlakavosti i pretilosti (premda ako se ne kontroliram u jelu, mogu se lako udebljati - što pripisujem i svojoj hipotireozi), osim nepravilnih i oskudnih ciklusa.
Nakon 2g pijenja tableta Yaz, u 2/2012 sam ih prestala piti i od tada sam menstruacije dobivala na 43d ciklusa, ali sad zadnja menstruacija nije došla od 22.6. 
Jučer sam bila kod ginekologa zbog toga i rekao mi je da mi je maternica zadebljana samo 2mm, jajnici da nisu napravili ništa te da pričekam još 4 tjedna uz što manje sekiracije, a onda da izvadim prolaktin. Ukoliko menstruacija do tada ne dođe da ću ići u polikliniku za fertilitet na stimulaciju ovulacije. Planiram trudnoću, premda još nisam pokušavala, nedavno smo se odlučili, ali kako ću kad menstruacija kasni...
Kako to da prije bilo čega moj ginekolog nije pokušao s dufastonom/dabrostonom (kaže nema smisla jer jajnici nisu ništa napravili), ali ja čitam po forumu da su mnoge počele od toga.
Ovo je prvi ciklus kad sam pomislila raditi na bebi, a mensturacije nema, i nema i nema...
što rade u toj poliklinici, pa nisam valjda već slučaj za umjetnu oplodnju, nemoguće, nismo pokušavali...zar nema drugog načina izazvati menstuaciju?
Htjela bi još samo napomenuti da uzimam ljekove za hipotireozu, koje mu je smanjila doktorica u 06/2012 i sada sam na nešto manjoj dozi (ne znam može li i to utjecati).

Hvala vam najljepša...

----------


## bubekica

Least dobrodosla!
Za pocetak - zao mi je zbog tvoje dijagnoze.
Kakva je kod tebe bila situacija prije uzimanja yaza? Jesi li imala uredne cikluse? Koliko imas godina? Odakle si?
Sto se tice duphastona/dabrostona-to je isti lijek samo drugog proizvodjaca. On sluzi tome da stijenka maternice zadeblja kako bi se mogla oljustiti. Taj lijek je progesteron koji se prirodno luci nakon ovulacije i sluzi pripremi maternice za trudnocu. Ukoliko do trudnoce ne dodje, propada struktura u jajniku koja se zove corpus luteum (nastaje na mjestu odakle se oslobodi jajna stanica), pada razina progesterona i dolazi do menstruacije. Duphaston kod zena koje ne ovuliraju sluzi za oponasanje uvjeta nakon ovulacije. Njegova svrha je imitiranje ciklusa, u nadi da ce sr mozda prirodno pokrenuti stvari. No nazalost to se najcesce ne dogadja. 
Nisi jedina sa takvom situacijom. Mogu ti samo reci da mozes biti sretna sto te ginekolog salje dalje umjesto da te zavlaci. Ovulacije kod zena s pcos su jako rijetke. Odlazak u mpo kliniku ne znaci odlazak na mpo, vec samo pregled kod strucnjaka za tvoj problem. 
Ja sam nakon skidanja s yaza imala 2 menstruacije, treca nije nikad dosla, otad sam na duphastonu i u pripremi za prvi postupak. Planirana je stimulacija ovulacije, ali s obzirom da je nalaz mog supruga jako los, iduci tjedan cu zapravo znati sto me ceka. Ako imas pitanja, na raspolaganju sam.

----------


## Least123

ne znam što da ti kažem, imam li pitanja ili nemam.
za početak, ja nisam ni pokušavala dosad ostati trudna, ali se nadam i priželjkujem toj menstruaciji da konačno pokušam s idućim ciklusom. iz zagreba sam, 27g,
ne koji način se stimulira ovulacija? čitam da cure to jednostavno obavljaju klomifenom?
gdje se to može raditi, plaća li se dodatno? na koji način se provodi...sve, sve me zanima jer sam pala u depresiju, s kojom znam da će kasniti samo još više

----------


## Least123

i još nešto stimulacija jajnika u klinici za fertilitet je jednaka odlasku u mpo polikliniku? misli se na isto ili mpo klinici prethodi ipak neka terapija klomifenom i sl.?

----------


## Muma

Klomifen jest lijek za stimulaciju ovulacije, pripisuje ga tvoj ginekolog (ide na recept) i onda se morate, naravno, keksat iza toga - u vrijeme plodnih dana. Ginekolog ti može i pratiti kad će doći do ovulacije ultrazvučno, pa može i odrediti dan kad će ovulacija nastupiti. 
Duphastone ti vjerojatno nije davao jer si nakon yazz-a imala cikluse samo što su bili produženi pa nije bilo potrebno lijekovima stimulirati menstruaciju.
Ako imaš PCOS vjerojatno ti hormoni nisu ok, a s obzirom da si napisala da ti je endometrij svega 2mm znači da ti manjka estrogena i s takvom debljinom endometrija nećeš dobiti M osim ako se ne zadeblja.
"stimulacija jajnika u klinici za fertilitet je jednaka odlasku u mpo polikliniku" - to je jedna te ista klinika
Postoji šansa da (jadnako kao što ti je i bubekica napisala) si zbog dužeg korištenja yazz-a još neko vrijeme imala produžene cikluse ali sad su se još više odužili - na koliko, to je pitanje...dok ti endometrij ne bude dovoljne debljine...može doći za dva tjedna a možda neće uopće (ja je nemam uopće bez nekakvih tableta)
Ne mogu te baš utješiti ali tvoj PCOS zajedno s problemima štitnjače dovoljan su problem sam za sebe da ti ginekolog odmah savjetuje pregled mpo stručnjaka a ne upušta se u priču sam...puno je tu faktora. 
I još nešto, ako ti je tako tanak endometrij sam klomifen ti neće ništa značiti jer on samo stimulira ovulaciju - ako nakon toga i dođe do oplodnje jajna stanica se ne može ugnjezditi u endometrij te debljine nego ti treba još neki lijek i za debljanje endometrija. (to je razlog i zašto meni ginekologica nije htjela sama ni pokušavati s klomifenom i praćenjem ovulacije na ultrazvuku nego me poslala u mpo kliniku)
Nadam se da će se sve posložiti i da ćete što brže doći do bebice. Sretno!

----------


## Least123

ja sam shvatila da je endometrij tanak i da jajnici nisu napravili ništa za tu fazu ciklusa, ali kako on zna tosa sigurnošću. kad nisam ni probala...

dakle ja sam slučaj za mpo...a nisam ni probala samostalno. ubija me ta činjenica. koji su prvi koraci kada dolazite tamo, odnosno koje su metode za prvi puta?? klomifen dakle mogu zaboravit, samo nije mi jasno pa kako da nije htio ni probati.

ma joj preispitujem se stalno, gdje sam pogriješila, što radikm krivo, kako si mogu pomoći

----------


## Muma

*least123* sve mi je to poznato, to su bile i moje riječi  "pa nisam ništa probala; zar mi ne može samo nešto dati da pijemi sl" - eto moje priče... ja došla kod svog ginekologa i kažem da se mučim s menstruacijom a htjela bi bebu, a on meni "odi u mpo kliniku". Naravno da sam u istom takvom šoku promjenila ginekologa koji mi je poslije bio suuuper (i sad sam tamo)...ali je rezultat toga da sad visim u mpo klinici s još godinu dana zakašnjenja od tog prvog spomena mpo klinike.
Znaš li zašto nastaju ciste na jajnicima? Meni je rečeno da umjesto da ovuliramo (tj da se otpusti folikul s jajnom stanicom, taj se folikul "zaljepi" na naš jajnik bez da ode...i eto ti ciste umjesto da ovuliraš...a možemo ih skupljati rekordnom brzinom)...e sad nek me netko ispravi ako ta teorija ne stoji. Uglavnom, zato kod PCOS nema baš toliko ovulacija.
Točno je da tvoji jajnici nisu do sad ništa odradili ako nemaš menge a endometrij je 2mm...nije bilo ovulacije, nije se zadebljao da se oljušti...znači da sve "stoji" i ne znaš da li će se pomaknuti ili ćeš čekati i čekati.
Tvoj ginekolog je, po mom mišljenju jedino mogao ti dati duphastone "da se izregulira ciklus" - i ja sam pila, imala mengu ali nisam ovulirala.
Vidim da te to muči, ako je tako, moj savjet ti je da potražiš drugo mišljenje, ako treba i dva!!! (meni je to drugo mišljenje koje sam naravno radila privatno i postavilo dijagnozu pcos i objasnila mi žena probleme). Odi negdje na pregled i razgovor i pitaj sve što te muči!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Least*, nista nisi krivo napravila, imas pcos i jajnici su ti se ulijenili uslijed koristenja Yaza, ali ne znaci da nece proraditi, treba im malo "poticaja"!
*Muma*, krivo si shvatila to sa Klomifenom i endometrijem. Tanak endometrij je posljedica anovulatornih ciklusa, izazivanjem ovulacije luci se estrogen i zadebljava endometrij. Potencijalni problem Klomica je da kod nekih stanjuje endometrij (kod mene npr nikad) pa se u tim slucajevima dodaje Estrofem.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Least*, pricekaj jos malo M, ako ti tvoj dr tako savjetuje, ako ne trazi ga Duphastone za izazivanje krvarenja. U meduvremenu uputnicu za mpo i kompletnu hormonalnu obradu i nemoj se bojati, imat cete prilike pokusavati i sami, ali ces biti u rukama strucnjaka koji ti nece pricati gluposti, nego ce ti sve lijepo pojasniti, dati pravu terapiju i reci vam kad da se trudite!

----------


## Muma

"Tanak endometrij je posljedica anovulatornih ciklusa, izazivanjem ovulacije luci se estrogen i zadebljava endometrij." jasno mi je to, valjda se nisam dobro izrazila, prvu poruku sam pisala u noći a i sad još spavam. Zbog tog klomifenskog stanjivanja meni nije moja ginekologica dati Klomiće.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nije ti htjela dati klomice jer joj se nije dalo zezat sa tobom i nije specijalizirana za probleme neplodnosti pa te siftirala tamo gdje znaju. Vecina primarnih gina prepisuje klmifene zenama sa ovulacijom, da "malo povecaju sanse", a bolje bi bilo da ni to ne rade... jer vecinom ne znaju.

----------


## Muma

Pa i bolje da me i ona nije zavlačila jer sam do tad već bila godinu dana s željama za bebicom i hrpom upitnika zašto, kako i kad će mi netko pomoći i "dati mi nešto"...Ona me doduše poslala obaviti sve potrebne pretrage (čak i hsg) pa sam već drugi ciklus nakon javljanja u mpo kliniku bila u postupku! I sad jeeedva čekam dalje u postupak. Najgore je prihvatiti činjenicu da trebaš u mpo kliniku ali kad to prihvatiš to je olakšanje - barem je tako meni bilo. Više nisam pod stresom i netko drugi kuje moj put do bebe...

----------


## maca papucarica

Slazem se, sto su spremniji priznati da tu nisu strucni i proslijediti te dalje to su bolji ginekolozi! Najgori su oni sto sve znaju, pa ti oduzimaju vrijeme, zivce...

----------


## Least123

cure, koliko su vam najveća kašnjenja menge? ubija me činjenica da samo uskoro na 90d ciklusa bez menge...
idem kod ginekologa ovaj tjedan, opet, premda mi je ovaj koji mi je rekao da pričekam još 4 tj. maknuo sa zamjene i sad je neki novi tamo...tko zna što će mi sad taj izmislit...

----------


## Strašna

Ja bez Duphastona nemam mengu...nikada.....Tako da nemogu ni pričat o "kašnjenju"....samo o nedolasku  :Smile: )

----------


## bubekica

takodjer.

----------


## HelloKitty

Jel meni neko može objasniti šta znači kad mi ginekolog kaže da ja imam ''sliku'' policističnog jajnika? Jel on samo izgleda policistično, a zapravo nije policističan? 
Jel to prepreka za trudnoću? 
Ja nemam niti jedan jedini simptom policističnih jajnika.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jel meni neko može objasniti šta znači kad mi ginekolog kaže da ja imam ''sliku'' policističnog jajnika? Jel on samo izgleda policistično, a zapravo nije policističan? 
> Jel to prepreka za trudnoću? 
> Ja nemam niti jedan jedini simptom policističnih jajnika.


To znaci da na uzv na jajniku/cima vidi nerazvijene folikule (ciste) i da su jajnici nesto veci nego sto je uobicajeno. Ako redovno ovuliras, nema nikakvih prepreka za trudnocu. http://www.roda.hr/article/read/pcos-dijagnosticiranje

----------


## HelloKitty

> To znaci da na uzv na jajniku/cima vidi nerazvijene folikule (ciste) i da su jajnici nesto veci nego sto je uobicajeno. Ako redovno ovuliras, nema nikakvih prepreka za trudnocu. http://www.roda.hr/article/read/pcos-dijagnosticiranje


Jel mi doktor zbog toga preporučio stimulaciju ovulacije sa klomifenom ili zbog toga što sam ranije imala vanmateričnu trudnoću i odstranjen mi je lijevi jajovod? 
Trebam li se plašiti klomifena? Imam i sinusne tahikardije. Da li klomifen utiče na njih?

----------


## maca papucarica

Za tahikardije ces se morati konzultirati sa lijecnikom. Klomifen je najupotrebljavaniji lijek za poticanje ovulacije i, ako ga propisuje strucna osoba ta ako se njegov ucinak prati folikulometrijama (uzv pregledi kojima se prati rast folikula i odreduje ovulacija i tempirani odnos), nema ozbiljnijih posljedica.
Mislim da je najbitnije ici po redu:jesi li ikada mjerila bazalnu temperaturu ili kroz par ciklusa folikulometrijama pratila da li ovuliras? Jesi vadila hormone 2-5  (lh, fsh, testosteron) i 21 dc (progesteron) te prolaktin, tsh, t3, t4? Ima zena sa pcos koje najnormalnije ovuliraju, prema tome prvi korak je postaviti dijagnozu i utvrditi ovulaciju. Drugi korak, posalji supruga na spermiogram da iskljucite muski faktor. Trece, pitaj dr da, ovisno o ginekoloskoj anamnezi (neke upale i sl.), odluci trebas li prije stimulacije klomifenom obaviti test prohodnosti jajovoda (hsg).
Uglavom, samo polako, informiraj se, porazgovaraj sa ginekologom, ako treba, potrazi i drugo misljenje! Ne trebas odmah poceti uzimati klomifen, prvo postaviti dijagnozu, pa onda lijeciti, ako uopce treba!

----------


## HelloKitty

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/34878-Upoznavanje-7/page8

Evo tu sam napisala većinu stvari o sebi. 
Te hormone nisam nikada, ali jesam one hormone štitne žlijezde i prolaktin koji je tada (cca prije 2 godine) bio u redu. 

Ovako 5 godina sam išla kod jedne te iste doktorice koja mi nikada nije spomenula policistične jajnike. Godišnje sam imala sistematske preglede i uvijek bi mi prilikom UZV rekla da imam folikule, pa žuto tijelo....(ovisno u kojoj fazi sam bila na UZV) i hrabrila me za narednu trudnoću.
Nakon 7 mjeseci pokušavanja, suprug i ja smo odlučili otići kod dr. Mehmedbašića koji u Sarajevu slovi za nekog stručnjaka kad je u pitanju neplodnost. 
Spermiogram dao slijedeće rezultate: progresivno pokretljivi 35%. Nadjena mu je neka upala, jer je imao leukocite jako povišene, pa je dobio neku trojnu terapiju sa kojom je završio prije 10 tak dana.
Meni na nalazu UZV napisao: Uterus u AVF-u, promjera 33x40x62 mm, homogene strukture, pravilnih kontura.
Endometrij je hiperehogen, 12mm, uredna protoka na CD.
Desni jajnik 32x23 mm, uredne gradje (slika PCO) sa žutim tijelom.
Lijevi jajnik uredne ehoatrukture sa slikom pco 4x3 cm.
Douglas slobodan.

Uradila sam papa test koji je pokazao upalu koju je izazvala candida, te sam 3 x radila lavažu i nakon toga koristila vaginalete macmiror 2x6 dana.

Ovo sve sam radila 16-ti dan ciklusa.

Na ovaj nalaz je rekao da bi mi dao klomifen za stimulaiciju ovulacije, a ako to ne uspije da idem na HSG.

A dok me pregledao na UZV rekao mi je ako smo se keksali prije par dana da postoji mogućnost začeća.

E sad ja ne znam šta da radim. Da li da idem kod nekog trećeg ili da vjerujem u ovog doktora? 
Prvo mi je čudno zašto moja doktorica to već 5 godina ne spominje, a ovaj mi rekao iz prve?
Kod doktorice sam zadnji put na UZV bila u januaru, a kod ovoga u okotobru. Da li je moguće u tom periodu da jajnici ''postanu'' policisticni? 

Molim Vas nemojte se ljutiti na mene, jer sam dosadna i imam mnogo pitanja. Meni zaista treba neka utjeha, jer sam paničar po prirodi, a sad s ovim postajem još veći.

----------


## maca papucarica

Drago mi je da su to ipak misljenja i savjeti lijecnika specijaliziranog za neplodnost. Za njega sam cula ali nista vise od toga.
Mislim da je ipak bitno prije svega izvaditi sve spolne hormone i, s obzirom na vanmaternicnu, napraviti hsg prije uzimanja klomifena. Ne mora znaciti da ti je desni jajovod neprohodan, ali, ima li smisla riskirati i, ne daj Boze, ostati i bez njega!?
Koliko vidim, ti ovulacije imas, a s obzirom na to da ti fali jajovod, malo su ti smanjene sanse za zacece (kad ovulira lijevi, tesko da ce doci do oplodnje, mada je bilo i takvih slucajeva), tako da mislim da 7 mjeseci pokusavanja i nije alarmantno! Ne mislim da ti se zuri sa klomifenom, radije rijesite upalice i trudite se jos par mjeseci.
Ukoliko zelis drugo misljenje ili ne zelis vise cekati (ne znam koliko godina imas), nedavno je otvorila klinika Bahceci u Ilidzi kod Sarajeva, jako hvaljena i dobro opremljena, pa se mozete tamo naruciti za konzultacije. Bilo bi dobro da napravis spolne hormone i hsg prije toga.
Sto se te ginekologice tice, cesto nam znaju presutiti stvari, a s obzirom da imas jedno dijete i dokazane ovulacije, mozda nije spomenula jer je smatrala nebitnim. Puno zena ima uzv sliku policisticnih jajnika, a ne i sam sindrom niti probleme koje on za sobom povlaci.

----------


## HelloKitty

Hvala mnogo na strpljenju i razumjevanju. 
Znam za tu kliniku i razmišljam se da odem tamo na konsultacije, što ću na kraju vrlo vjerovatno i uraditi.
I meni je prolazilo kroz glavu da je suludo počinjati sa klomifenom ako nisam sigurna u prohodnost jajovoda, pa ne daj Bože riskirati, zato i jesam ovako dosadna i uporna sa pitanjima. Tako da ti se mnogo zahvaljujem na odgovorima. Prvo si me utješila, a drugo dala mi nadu za dalje. 
I da, imam 30 god.  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ti si još mladica  :Smile: 
A i sam hsg ti malo pročisti jajovod (od sluzi i sitnih priraslica po njemu) i samim tim je nakon njega veća vjerojatnost začeća.
Samo polako i bez panike, koji mjesec ne znači jako puno ,a svima nam je cilj zdrava trudnoća i zdravo dijete, tako da vam žuriti sa klomifenom i riskirati višeplodnu ili vanmaterničnu trudnoću sigurno nije u cilju.
Sretno i da što prije dočekaš plusić!

----------


## ja_22

hejj drage  :Smile: ) 
imam policisticne jajnike , mengu sam imala svaka dva tri mjeseca ..osim kad sam naranvno koristila kontracepciju..prosli mjesec mi je ginek propisala klomifen radi ovulacije..nismo uspjrli pa smo i ovaj mj probali..sad ne znamo jos dali uspjesno  :Smile:  , dali je koja imala problem takav i kolka je mogucnost da cu uopce ostat trudna ?  :Sad: 
hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*ja_22* jeste li raditi ikakve dodatne pretrage prije klomifena, npr hsg, spermiogram?

----------


## Semić

Zdravo. Ovdje sam nova i čitam vas u posljednih nekoliko dana i odlučila sam da se reg. i pitam vas za mišljenje. Nedavno sam saznala da imam policistične jajnike. Pored toga, imam neredovne menstruacije otkako znam za sebe. Pokušavam da zatrudnim nekih 6 mjeseci, al ne ide. Ginekolog mi je rekao da policisticni jajnici mogu, a i ne moraju biti razlog zašto nisam u drugom stanju. Dala mi je terapiju Dabroston i Klomifen i redovno idem na preglede i vaginalni ultrazvuk. Nije me poslala na nikakve druge pretrage, jer kako kaže, pratiće sad kad imam ovulaciju pa da se tih dana " bacim na posao " ..  :Smile: 

Eh sad mene zanima, jel ima neko sa sličnim problemom? Koliko vremena treba da se to izliječi? I da li mogu iako imam policističe jajnike, ipak ostati trudna ?  :Smile:

----------


## BarbyBaby

Pozdrav *Semić*,
Kad sam htjela ostati trudna prvo sam dobila terapiju kao i ti - dabroston i klomifen + praćenje ovulacije.
Meni nažalost nisu urodili plodom, nisam uopće reagirala na klomifen, ali znam dosta curka koje su imale PCOS i odreagirale na klomifen i ostale trudne, zato sretno!  :Smile: 
Tako da se može sa PCOS ostati trudan.  :Smile:  
Tek ako nakon par ciklusa ne uspijete ( ovisi o tome koliko imaš godina ) obično šalju vaditi hormone i dodatne pretrage.
Meni je doktor rekao da se PCOS, ne može baš izliječiti nego samo držati pod kontrolom ( ispravite me ako griješim ). 


Sreeeeeeeeeetno!  :Smile:

----------


## Klaudija0609

Hei svima... Ja sam nova ovdje... od danas se druzim s vama :D
Danas sam saznala da imam policisticne jajnike... Sva sam malo izvan sebe, koga god da pitam svako mi govori svoju verziju toga... Naime... Menstruacija mi nikad nije bila redovita... a kad sam isla kod ginica nikad mi to nije reko nego da mi je to od stresa :/

Moze li mi neko reci kako terapija(jos ju nisam dobila, moram vadit hormone stitnjace...) utjece na trudnocu? Mucimo se vec mjesecima i ludi smo, pogotovo mužek...
Ima li itko da je bio u toj situaciji i nakon koliko ste ostale trudne? 


Pozdrav svima :DD

----------


## DaisyC

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu i nova u pokušavanju trudnoće. Nakon 8g. kontracepcijskih pilula drgi i ja smo odlučili radit na bebi. Nakon prestanka sa pilulama m. je dolazila svakih 40 dana i odjedanput prestala. Pregledom dijagnosticirana oba jajnika  PCO. Danas sam nakon Duphastona dobila m., sutra/prekosutra idem vadit krv točnije FSH, LH, E2,Prl.,T, TSH,androstendion,DHEAO4  :Confused:  Pa onda s nalazima nazad kod gin. Zadovoljnja sam sa doktorovim pristupom al svejedno bih htjela čuti vaša iskustva  sa trudnoćom i PCO. Jeste uspjele prirodnim putem?

----------


## bubekica

*DaisyC* PCOS sam po sebi ne bi trebao biti prepreka ostvarivanju spontane trudnoce. preporucam ti da svakako ucinite spermiogram supruga kako bi odmah eliminirali taj eventualni problem. 
koliko imas godina? koliko si imala ciklusa nakon prestanka uzimanja pilula? jeste li u tim ciklusima pokusali ostvariti trudnocu?

----------


## DaisyC

> *DaisyC* PCOS sam po sebi ne bi trebao biti prepreka ostvarivanju spontane trudnoce. preporucam ti da svakako ucinite spermiogram supruga kako bi odmah eliminirali taj eventualni problem. 
> koliko imas godina? koliko si imala ciklusa nakon prestanka uzimanja pilula? jeste li u tim ciklusima pokusali ostvariti trudnocu?


Imam 29 godina. Imala sam 4 ciklusa nakon prestanka uzimanja pilula i da pokušavali smo  :Smile:  Suprug će napraviti spermiogram to je u planu uskoro

----------


## fiolina

Bok cure, evo da se i ja pridružim  :Smile:  imam skoro 25 godina i policistične jajnike valjda od svoje 18-te, uvijek su bili pod kontrolom, menga je dolazila od 27-40 i vise dana.. sad vec pola godine pokušavam ostati trudna i za sada ništa. Unazad dvije godine menstruacije su postale dosta redovite. Baš danas sam bila kod ginekologa koji mi je rekao da imam cistu od 6,5 cm i dao mi je terapiju Proverom, 10 dana u iduca dva ciklusa.. nakon toga idem na kontrolni uzv i onda ako se ne smanji rekao je da cu ici na punkciju.. Pa mene zanima sad jel imala koja sličnih iskustva i da li je ostala trudna? 

i između ostalog čekamo nalaz spermiograma... 

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## GLORIJA30

drage moje..nova sam u svemu ovome pa me zanima jedna stvar...imam pcos i vec pokusavam ostati trudna 3 godine i nista...hsg pokazao zacepljene jajovode a kad sam bila prije dvi sedmice na lpsc driling jajnika doktorica mi je opet pogledala jajovode i uredni su...ima li koja iskustva sa tim zahvatom i da li nakon toga moze doci do prirodne menstrucije ...inace je nemam nikako osim sa duphastonom....

----------


## maca papucarica

> drage moje..nova sam u svemu ovome pa me zanima jedna stvar...imam pcos i vec pokusavam ostati trudna 3 godine i nista...hsg pokazao zacepljene jajovode a kad sam bila prije dvi sedmice na lpsc driling jajnika doktorica mi je opet pogledala jajovode i uredni su...ima li koja iskustva sa tim zahvatom i da li nakon toga moze doci do prirodne menstrucije ...inace je nemam nikako osim sa duphastonom....


Glorija, ja sam ostala trudna drugi ciklus nakon lpsc, nazalost zavrsilo spontanim ali sam odmah u sljedecem pokusaju (nakon dva ciklusa pauze) opet zatrudnila i imam bebaca od 8 mjeseci.
I kod mene je bio problem Pcos, ni m od menstruacije bez Duphastona...
Super da su jajovodi ipak ok. Jel ti suprug radio spermiogram?

----------


## GLORIJA30

> Glorija, ja sam ostala trudna drugi ciklus nakon lpsc, nazalost zavrsilo spontanim ali sam odmah u sljedecem pokusaju (nakon dva ciklusa pauze) opet zatrudnila i imam bebaca od 8 mjeseci.
> I kod mene je bio problem Pcos, ni m od menstruacije bez Duphastona...
> Super da su jajovodi ipak ok. Jel ti suprug radio spermiogram?


bok maco...da suprug mi je radio spermiogram i kod njega je 50-50%...tvoj post me je utjesio....nadam se trudnoci uskoro...17.3..mi je kontrola pa cemo viditi sto ce doktorica reci sto nam je dalje za ciniti....hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## DaisyC

Evo da podijelim kao je moj gin. krenuo sa mojom terapijom. Nakon što je i krvna slika bila tipična za PCOS uključujući i povišen androstenoin koji je povezan sa visokom količinom kolajućeg inzulina koji pak sprječava normalan ciklični razvoj jajašca u jajniku. Propisan mi je gluformin, on se inače daje šećernim bolesnicima. Također i Folacin kao pripremu za trudnoću. Kupila sam i čaj od vrkute, naštetiti ne može  :Smile:  Nadam se da ništa više od ovoga neće trebati  :fige:

----------


## allegrazg

bok curke! evo još jedne sa pcos. ja sam prestala piti pilule Diane prije 6 mjeseci, od tada stalno neke upale, gljivice. ogtt pokazao inzulinsku rezistenciju i sada mi je prepisao Siofor. je li netko od vas to pio i kakva su iskustva? inače u 6. mjeseci od kada ne pijem pilule jedna menga je došla sama...

----------


## nivesa

Eto i mene s pcos

----------


## ivana.sky

Pozdrav svima  :Bye: 

Evo i ja sam tu nova, iako dosta dugo pratim forum, danas sam se konacno odlucila i ja pismeno pridruzit jer me vec izludjuje osjecaj ko da sam jedina na svijetu i cinjenica da nemam s kim pricat o svemu sto mi se dogadja...

Kad sam imala 15god nasli su mi povecu cistu na desnom jajniku, receno mi je da je policistican, lijevi u redu, nitko mi dalje nista nije provjeravao samo mi je ginekologinja dala da pijem logest (kontr. pilule) da reguliram cikluse i sprijecim nastanak cista, i rekla da ih pijem dokle god ne odlucim ostat trudna bez ikakvih pauza. Nakon 5-6 godina uzimanja istih imala sam dosta problema sa candidom, pa su me odlucili prebacit na lindynette, i stavrno su se infekcije smanjile.
Prije 1,5god odlucili smo se pocet radit na bebi tako da sam prestala pit pilule. Dr. je rekla da bez ikakvih problema mozemo odmah 1.mj pocet radit intenzivno na tome jer je najveca vjerovatnost ovulacije odmah cim se skinem sa pilule i da cak to sad koriste i kao terapiju kod zena koje teze ostaju trudne...
Kako to vec ide nakon 1god bezuspjesnog pokusavanja, sam otisla dr., ona i dalje nije napravila nikakve detaljne pretrage, rekla je samo da su mi sada oba janika policisticna, napisala da sam sterilna i rekla mi da smrsavim da bi to trebalo dovesti u red cikluse??!?! Ciklusi mi do danas variraju 30-40dana, jednom samo 60 dana. A sto se tezine tice, imam par kg viska, ali nista pretjerano strasno, iako je ona rekla da nema veze, da i -2kg mogu igrat veliku ulogu kod PCOS-a. Ok... pripazila sam malo na prehranu, pocela se vise gibat, do danas skinila 7kg - nikakav pomak.
Promijenila sam ginekologa kad mi je dr. opce prakse rekla da postoji veeelika razlika izmedju (slike) policisticnih jajnika i SINDROMA pol. jajnika, i da bi trebala napraviti dodatne pretrage da se vidi u cemu je problem i o cemu se radi.
Nova ginekologinja (svaka joj cast- konacno netko koga je "briga") poslala me odmah vaditi sve hormone, provjeriti ovulacije i muza na spermiogram... Muz je dobio nalaze, sve ok. Meni dokazani ciklusi bez ovulacija i po hormonima cisti primjer sindroma pol. jajnika (Nije nista iznad granica ono ajme, ali je LH 12,4 FSH 7,7 i androstendion iznad normale sto upucuje na sindrom). Jajovodi ok... Desni rezanj stitnjace meni vec godinama ne radi bas kako spada ali jos nije bilo nista za terapiju, samo redovne kontrole svakih 1god tako da mi mozda zbog toga hormoni luduju.
Sad me dr. poslala u bolnicu na pregled na humanu reprodukciju da mi preporuce neku terpiju s kojom bi izazvali ovulaciju tj. doveli hormone "u red", vrlo vjerovatno metforminom ili mozda cak me odluce stavit na neku terapiju za stitnjacu (sto inace ne bi ali posto pokusavam ostat trudna budu) pa to pomogne... Rekla je da ce svakako pratit cijeli razvoj stogod mi odlucili dalje. Jutros sam bas bila u bolnici, narucili me na pregled tek za 9mj  :Crying or Very sad: 

UGL... Zanima me ima li itko slicnih iskustava i koga bi od dr. u Osijeku u bolnici preporucili za daljnje korake? Jel netko uzimamo metformine? Koliko dugo traje terapija njima i koliko dugo treba da se pokaze ovulacija dok se oni uzimaju? Postoji li ista od prirodnih terapija koje su nekome pomogle?  Ne volim uzimati lijekove i kemiju ako to zbilja nije potrebno, zadnjih godinu dana sam probavala i sa cajevima, sirupima, napitcima, biljkama, mastima, bioterapijom, lh trakicama odredit ovulaciju (lh mi je visok i stalno prisutan tako da je nemoguce pogodit) ali sve bezuspjesno  :No: 
Znam da trebam strpljivo cekat taj 9mj da odem tamo pa da vidim sta ce mi rec, znam da smo dosta rano krenili u to sve (ja 26, muz 28god) i da ima vremena i da ce bit sve ok i da najmanje sto trebam je zivcirat se... ali nekako bi mi puno lakse bilo kad bi znala da je jos netko imao takvih iskustva i da nisam sama i da ima nade...  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Draga ivana.sky dobro nam dosla i jos prije  otisla na trudnice! Pogledaj si podforum odbrojavanje potpomognuta ili prije zaceca..tamo imas puno cura sa istim ili slicnim problemima...

----------


## ivana.sky

hvala  :Bye:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* dobrodosla!
jako mi je zao sto si dragocijeno nam vrijeme izgubila kod lose ginekologice, ali nasrecu sad si (izgleda) u pravim rukama.
tvoji nalazi hormona LH i FSH pokazuju inverziju karakteristicnu za PCOS (LH je puno visi od FSH). takvi su otprilike i moji nalazi. od dodatnih pretraga svakako bih ti preporucila da napravis OGTT - kako bi se vidjelo da li je prisutna inzulinska rezistencija - cesto vezana uz PCOS i visak kilograma. jesi li radila HSG? kazes da su jajovodi OK, to je dokazano HSGom? ako planirate ciljane odnose, s obzirom na dobar sgram tvog supruga, svakako bi HSG-om trebalo prije provjeriti prohodnost jajovoda, ako vec niste.
sto se stitnjace tice, preporucam kompletnu obradu, anti-TPO i anti-TG, ft4, TSH, t3 i t4, mozda cak i UZV. za zacece se preporuca da TSH bude izmedu 1,5 i 2,0. 

od metoda "samopomoci" preporucam prehranu s vrlo niskim udjelom ugljikohidrata, preprate inofolic ili pregnitude (sadrze folnu kiselinu i inozitol, navodno pomazu kod PCOS-a) i eventualno mjesavinu cajeva (broj fitoterapeutkinje ti mogu poslati ako te zanima). meni nazalost nista od navedenog nije pomoglo, ali pisem ti da ti skratim proces danonocnog google-anja  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## bubekica

sad vidim da nisam napisala nista za metformin - ja ga nisam nikad uzimala, ali on je cesta terapija za PCOS. kod nekog djelotvorna, kod drugog ne. sto se tice KBC osijek, nemam koga za preporuciti, ali ako cete kretati u malo ozbiljnije vode (mislim na potpomonutu oplodnju), preporucam ti da odes u neku od zagrebackih klinika.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisi sama i ima nade!  :Smile:  Ja sam PCOS-ovka sa drugom bebom u trbuhu, iako smo dosta toga prošli da dođemo do tu...

Uglavnom, ja bih rekla da ste taman krenuli na vrijeme, to su idealne reproduktivne godine.
Uzimala sam Metformin, njemu treba nekih 3 mjeseca neprekidnog uzimanja da se vide eventualni učinci. Po svim studijama koje su rađene, pomaže uspostavljanju ovulacija kod PCOS.
Koliko ja vidim, eventualno možeš do 9. mjeseca u dogovoru sa svojom ginekologinjom pokušati doći par ciklusa na uzv folikulometrije da vidite da li uistinu uopće ne dolazi do ovulacije.
Ja ne znam ni za kakav čudesan prirodni lijek i ne bih na to gubila vrijeme.
Napravila si već puno, ti i tm imate temeljne nalaze. 
Za KBO ti samo mogu reći da bih ja pod njihovim vodstvom eventualno radila tempirane odnose i inseminacije, a ukoliko tako ne dođe do trudnoće (puj, puj, želim vam da što prije postignete cilj, naravno), ne bih im se prepuštala za Ivf jer očigledno imaju ozbiljnih problema i jako malu uspješnost.

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica gdje kupim te preparate i koliko kostaju? Da li to mogu pit bez doktorove dozvole?

----------


## ivana.sky

e sad... ogtt nisam radila, kontroliram secer na redovnoj bazi jer mi je tata dijabeticar, ali dosad mi je secer bio super, cak i na nizoj razini. budem trazila od dr. onda i to da napravim da provjerimo...
hsg isto nisam radila, bar ne da ja znam da mi ga je netko radio (vald bi znala?), ali je ginekologinja rekla da su jajovodi ok, kako to zna-nemam pojma...
stitnjacu kontroliram sve jednom godisnje, jucer sam bas isla ponovo jer u bolnici osim moje slike hormona i muzevog spermiograma je rekla dr. da ce me trazit i komplet sliku stitnjace, jer vec u povijesti imam da nije bas kak treba, tako da cekam te nalaze (iduci tj su gotovi)...
TSH su mi vadili skupa sa svim spolnim hormonima i bio je 4,207  :Sad:  to je rekla dr. da moram snizit tocno tako kako si ti rekla do 2-2,5 max
pijem folic plus vec cca 6mj, taman je pri kraju kutijica pa bi mogla probat promijenit, onda uzet neki od ova dva
mjesavinu caja sam uzimala staaalno, i sad popijem, ali ne vise onako 3put dnevno kako sam prije (i kako pise) jer nisam vidjela pomaka bas pa sam malo posustala...
ako bude trebalo ic na neke ozbiljnije staze, vjerujem i da hocemo negdje dalje jer je u osijeku uzas... cak je i uzas preblaga rijec za ove nase "mesare"

maca papucarica-jesi imala kakvih nuspojava kad si ga uzimala?

hvala vam PUNO na savjetima!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Za Metformin treba par tjedana da se organizam navikne, tjera na wc.
Ja sam zato u pocetku pila manju dozu i postepeno povecavala, obavezno uz obrok.
Nista strasno sve u svemu.

 Trazi dr da te posalje na Hsg jer ce te to i na humanoj traziti u startu. 
Pouzdanost Hsg-a je svega 60 %, a na temelju uzv definitivno ne mogu znati jesu li jajovodi ok ili ne.

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa,
inofolic je talijanski, pregnitude americki, nazalost nijedan nije dostupan u hrvatskoj, ja sam oboje kupovala u zemlji gdje se proizvode.

Ivana.sky, samo ti mogu pozeljeti srecu, vidim da si vec dobrano upoznata s tematikom. Uzimas li terapiju za stitnjacu?

"Samopomoc" je nesto s cime mozemo eksperimentirati unutar prvih godinu dana pokusavanja, nakon toga bih svakome preporucila da krene u obradu kod specijaliste za humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## nivesa

Znas mozda kako bi ja dosla do toga? Jel to kome pomoglo?

----------


## ivana.sky

ma jooooj upoznata sam vraga!! mislim jesam ja to sve proucavala i citala i raspitivala se, ali strah me ajme!  :Unsure:  nisam jos ni svjesna sta me (nas) ceka...

nisam uzimala nikakvu terapiju za stitnjacu jer kao jos nije bilo alarmantno, samo sam isla na redovne kontrole, iako doduse to je sve bilo dok sam jos bila na pilulama, sad cemo vidit nalaze prvi put odkad sam se skinula s njih, mozda je sad i stitnjaca poludila pa zato i ciklus luduje i nema ovulacije... ko ce ga znat... radje bi nekako da mi daju terapiju za stitnjacu da nekako s tim izreguliram sve, nego da moram na mpo  :Sad: 

mico budem pitala ginekologa za hsg... to je onda slijedece i ogtt!

imam jos jedno pitanje za vas... kakvi su vam pmsovi? meni se cini da mi se sa svakim ciklusom sve vise pogorsavaju i sve ranije pojavljuju simptomi... grudi me pocnu bolit vec 10.d.c i to ne da ne mogu grudnjak nosit, nego jedva hodam od boli, mucnine, nesanice, glavobolje, grcevi... bas uzas... i onda to tako dok ne dobijem tamo cca 40d.c. bas se namucim  :Confused:  a da ne pricam da svakih 5min idem provjeravat jel sam dobila posto nikad ne znam kad ce me iznenadit taj mjesec

----------


## ivana.sky

i jel netko mozda probao onaj A-Z Mama iz dma? jel bi mozda to bilo dobro uzimat posto vidim da ima dosta sirok spektar vitamina i svega potrebnog a dostupan je i kod nas...  :Undecided:

----------


## melange

> Znas mozda kako bi ja dosla do toga? Jel to kome pomoglo?


koliko sam ja uspjela istražiti, inofolic je po sastavu inozitol + folna.
oboje kupujem preko iherba.
pijem ih u kombinaciji malo manje od pet godina.

ciklusi su od maratonskih (90+ dana) sada ustaljeni na svaki mjesec (29-33 dana).
ovulacija je utvrđena lh trakicama u nekoliko random ciklusa.
jajnici na uzv skroz zdravi.

ali vjerujem da je u cijelom "izlječenju" veliku ulogu imao i način prehrane tj držanje šećera u krvi pod kontrolom.

----------


## ivana.sky

ogtt kaze glukoza 0h - 5.3 (referentna <5.1), nakon 2h - 3.4 (referentna <8.5.)
stitnjaca: TSH i dalje 4.020 (iako je u referentnim vrijednostima, mora past ispod 2-kako?!?!) FT3 i FT4 u normali, ali TPO luduju visokih 333.33

sta sad to znaci za moj PCOS? Koliko se ja kuzim ogtt je ok nalaz... ili?
jel to onda znaci da su hormoni u rasulu zbog stitnjace... ili?
ili...ili...ili  :Confused:

----------


## ivana.sky

dobila sam danas ipak terapiju za stitnjacu, tyraq 50mikrograma svaki dan, iako to inace ne bi prepisali nikad posto su nalazi ok, meni ipak jesu da pokusaju smanjit taj tsh... kontrola za 3mj pa budemo vidjeli oce li sta pomoc...

----------


## bubba

pozdrav,relativno sam nova na forumu,i sama imam PCOS,čula sam za čaj od crvene pelargonije pomaže pri zatrudnjivanju,pa me zanima ima li tko iskustva s tim i gdje bi ga mogla kupiti.hvala

----------


## nivesa

Ja nikad cula za taj caj.....

----------


## ivana.sky

ni ja, a zbilja sam svasta pila

----------


## bubba

moja prijateljica je to pročitala u nekoj knjizi koja je samo o biljkama i čajevima,kasnije sam surfala po netu i skužila da bi to trebao biti crveni zdravac,ali problem je nema ga uopće u ljekarnama,a ne usudim se baš ko nekih travara ili nešto slično.

----------


## nivesa

Onda negdje na plac

----------


## bubekica

ja ti mogu preporuciti fitoterapeutkinju krajina-pokupec, mozda ona ima.

----------


## ivekica

Vrkulja navodno pomaže.
Ja sam kilazom, zdravom prehranom i tjelovježbom uspjela sredit PCOS. Dosta su se izregulirali hormoni.

----------


## bubba

ajde molim te  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubba

ma i ja sam na zdravom režimu prehrane skinula 15 kg,hormoni su relativno dobro,ali nikako da vidim taj toliko željeni + :Crying or Very sad: 
više sam očajna ni sama nezz što da radim,najgore je što sad apsolutno svi imaju glupa pitzanja,pa u braku ste već ste sto godina skupa,pa zašto čekate...izbezumljena sam od svega toga,mislim ne moraju ljudi znat da imamo problem.

----------


## nivesa

Eto ja uz pcos bez terapije ostala spontano t drugi put!  Tako da ima sanse cure!

----------


## Petticoat

Curke, ovak rodila sam u 12.mj. 2012.g. Na operaciji Cis-a mi je receno da izmedu ostalog se i jedan i drugi jajnik doimaju policisticno, kada sam pitala doktoricu koja mi je tada radila ultrazvuk prije operacije sto to znaci, i koje su posljedice, kako se lijeci i to, ona mi je bezobrazno odgovorila da svakako i da sta me brine da dijete vec imam! :/ Ostala sam sokirana, nisam nista rekla na to sto zbog neocekivanog njenog odgovora sto ubog operacije koja je bila ispred mene. Nakon tog ultrazvuka koji je bio u 11mj. 2013.g. Isla sam opet na ultrazvuk u 8mj.2014.g. Gdje mi je doktor rekao da mi je samo jedan jajnik policistican?!Izmedu ta dva ultrazvuka sam pila marulji i vrkutu, ali ne stalno i ne redovito. Ne znam dali je to od tih cajeva ili je moguce da policisticni jajnici sami od sebe dodu u normalu. Prosli mj. sam pila kapi konopljike i vrkute i dobila na 27dc. Inace imam relativno redovite menstruacije od 28.-33.dc Od hormona mi je sve uredu samo je androstendion malo povisen. Dali se iz hormona moze vidjet dali su to policisticni jajnici ili?Ne znam razliku izmedu policisticnih jajnika i sindroma pol.jaj.Inace vec 10mj. pokusavam zatrudnit ali nista. Ovulaciju nisam mjerila b.t. Nego pratim po sluzi od 12. do 16. d.c.Ovaj mjesec preskacemo i keks i ne pijem ni cajeve ni kapi jer smo na antibioticima zbog Ureaplasme. Kada je se rjesimo bi trebali u postupak MPO, dr. mi je zadnji put rekla da nije da nemogu zatrudnit nego nam treba mala pomoc :Smile: kaze da je to zbog hormona. Sada mene zanima dali to sto mi je malo povisen androstendion moze bit uzrok neplodnosti ili? Koja je razlika izmedu policisticnih jajnika i sindroma i dali je neko imao situaciju da su se sami od sebe jajnici vratili u normalu, kao kod mene jedan?!

----------


## ivana.sky

ajd ovak pravo seljacki receno kak sam ja to shvatila, ak nije ok, neka me netko ispravi... policisticni jajnici su samo slika policisticnih jajnika, znaci da ti nakon sazrijevanja folikule ne odlaze nego ostaju i od njih se stvaraju ciste, vecinom vodene koje same odu sa M, vise njih manje i vece se vide po jajnicima pa su oni policisticni. sindrom pol.jajnika je ista ta slika ali sa losim nalazima hormona u pozadini... odnos fsh i lh, androstendion, amh itd. i uz to najcesce ide anovulacija i produzeni ciklusi (cca 40-nadalje, neke zene bez hormonskih tableta ne mogu ni imat M, neke imaju svaka 2,3mj... zavisi od osobe do osobe) 
moguce je sve i svasta pa tako i da se to "izlijeci" tj. dovede pod kontrolu, da jedan bude, drugi ne bude, da se malo izmjenjuju, vjerujem da je kod slike svaki ciklus drugaciji...
ni sa jednom dijagnozom nije nemoguce imat djecu, samo nam je potrebna mala pomoc i malo veci trud... nadam se da ces uspjeti uskoro  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Ivana vrlo detaljno i ispravno. Kod mene svaki uzv druga slika. Jednom se ni ne vidi jajnik drugi put jedan samo malo drugi skroz pun cista. Svaka je od nas drugacija i nema pravila....i sa pcos mozes spontano ostat t ali malo teze...ja sam ti zivi primjer.

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala ivana na vrlo iscrpnom odgovoru, malo su mi jasnije stvari  :Smile: a tebi nivesa zelim da sto prije zakuca srceko, meni je u prvoj trudnoci pred kraj sedmog tjedna tako da ne brigaj.Citam vas na odbrojavanju, bas ste mi simpa, pridruzit cu vam se ali jos ovaj ciklus moram preskocit ali nadam se da sam iduci s vama. Nekako vjerujem i da je y.m. pozitivan test ali je jos rano

----------


## bubekica

Na cure cu samo dodati da je pcos sindrom, odnosno skup simtpoma, koji osim uzv slike pco ukljucuje akne, rijetku kosu, povecanu dlakavost i sl.

----------


## nivesa

> Hvala ivana na vrlo iscrpnom odgovoru, malo su mi jasnije stvari a tebi nivesa zelim da sto prije zakuca srceko, meni je u prvoj trudnoci pred kraj sedmog tjedna tako da ne brigaj.Citam vas na odbrojavanju, bas ste mi simpa, pridruzit cu vam se ali jos ovaj ciklus moram preskocit ali nadam se da sam iduci s vama. Nekako vjerujem i da je y.m. pozitivan test ali je jos rano


Mozes pisat tamo i bez da si na listi...i ja sam odavno skinuta s liste...cekam to  srceko ko ozebli sunce. Pa cemo novo odbrojavanje....nadam se i sa mojim imenom...

----------


## Petticoat

E pa onda ce mi biti zadovoljstvo da budem dio tvog odbrojavanja, mozda se i meni posreci  :Smile:  nego gdje pronalazite ove smajlice?

----------


## Petticoat

Nasla, bila sam na aplikaciji za android :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Samo moras stavit razmak izmedu slova i smajlica  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## ivaancicaa

Pozdrav drage moje..
I ja sam jedna od "policističarki"..moja prva menstruacija je stigla u 12.2003, par dana prije mog 13.rođendana..prvih godinu dana uredna kao urica, a nakon toga počela brljavit kako je njoj volja..ponekad razmak mj i pol, ponekad 4-5mj..ponekad oskudna, ponekad je uložak znao biti pun u roku 10min..i kada je počelo s tim pretjeranim krvarenjem, s nekih 15,5 - 16godina otišla sam kod gin i na uzv je dijagnoza bila policistični jajnici s anovulacijskim ciklusima..nakon toga dobila sam yasmin tablete, kad je bila ona afera s njima prebacila me na logest i nakon toga na novynette..na tabletama do početka 8.mj ove godine konstantno na tabletama..e tada smo stali i krenuli raditi na našem mališanu/mališanki..ali još ništa..u 8.mj nakon tableta dobila sam m..e onda je nije bilo..polovicom 9.mj smo ju potakli sa provera tabletama..došla je, ali bila je skroz slabašna svih 5 dana..i opet čekamo novu, a nje nema..svako malo idem na folikulometriju kod gin, ali nikako nikakvog znaka o..  :Sad:  što me zaista pomalo deprimira, svaki posjet gin-u završi sa suzama.. sluznica se lijepo zadebljava, prati dane ciklusa, ali folikuli ne rastu i ne dolazi do ovulacije..
najveća moja muka je što sam 500km od budućeg muža i zaista se bojim da kada o dođe nećemo pogodit jer me neće biti doma..zaista sam sva izbezumljena..žarko želimo to dijete i zaista sam ljubomorna na sve one koje ne žele dijete ili ne planiraju ga, ali ipak ostanu trudne..a mi koje želimo muku mućimo  :durise:  :gaah: 
eto, raspisala se ja, ali bar me vi razumijete..jer nažalost smo u sličnim/istim situacijama..  :Crying or Very sad: 
svima nama puno sreće i dobrih vibracija za naše +  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Hvala ivana na vrlo iscrpnom odgovoru, malo su mi jasnije stvari


nema na cemu, slobodno pitaj stogod, cure na forumu su zbilja superr i puno pomognu!!  :Grin:

----------


## ivekica

Ivančicaaa, jako lijepo si to sročila! Razumijem tvoje nezadovoljstvo i tvoje nesretno stanje. Mi pola godine pokušavamo, druge djevojke na forumu i po nekoliko godina. Tuga je to. Osjećaš se ko promašaj, pogotovo kad vidiš sve trudnice i djecu. Voljela bih da mi se može zalomiti, kako i drugima, ovako mi se vrijeme svodi na odbrojavanje dana do ovulacija pa do m i tako u krug.
Nadamo se plusicima!

----------


## Petticoat

Joj cure to je bas uzas kada cekas iz mjeseca u mjesec, dani nikako da produ pogotovo sad kao sto ja moram preskocit jos dva mj.Sva sam luda i nervozna, bas se jadno osjecam. Ne znam, nisam jos toliko u tome ali mislim da u tvom slucaju postoje tablete za izazivanje ovulacije, bar mi je tako dr. rekla zadnji put. Ja nikad nisam mislila da cu imati problema, prvo dijete odjednom i sada vec skoro godinu dana nista a pratim cikluse, gadam ovulaciju po sluzi ali nista, dali je ima ili nema ne znam. Puno sam pretraga napravila ali me isto tako jos i puno ceka.Curke su mi super na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

Ovo za ovulaciju i tablete sam mislila za slucaj ivaancice

----------


## bubekica

Ivaaancica, dobrodosla!
Ovo sto opisujes je otprilike i pocetak nase price..
Sto se tice tableta za izazivanje ovulacije - postoje, ali treba biti oprezan - na tvom mjestu ne bih dopustila da mi stimulaciju ovulacije vodi socijalni ginekolog, nego bih se obratila strucnjaku za potpomognutu oplodnju. 
Takodjer, prije stimulacije svakako bi bilo dobro napraviti spermiogram, a mozda cak i pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda (hsg), kako bi se iskljucili drugi moguci dodatni faktori neplodnosti.
Govorim ti to zato sto smo i mi u pocetku bili kandidati za klomifen i malo ciljanja, dok nismo dobili nalaz spermiograma.

Sto se samog pcos-a tice - prehrana je no.1!

----------


## Medeja

Ivancice, ja imam iste probleme kao i ti.
Ja sam dugi niz godina pila cilest tbl, oko 12 godina.
Prosle godine u 8. mjesecu prestala sam s njima i dogodilo mi se da nakon nekoliko mjeseci nisam dobila mengu jer su mi se policisticni jajnici opet aktivirali.
Jos uvijek ne mogu dobiti m bez tableta.
S obzirom da i mi radimo na djetetu, jedina nam je opcija bila mpo.
Doduse i moj muz ima svoju dijagnozu i godine su tu itd.

Ne daj se, budi uporna i sve ce se posloziti. Stetno!

----------


## Petticoat

Bubekica, to mi je dr. rekla koje su sljedece radnje ako necemo uspjeti, da se to u bolnici radi koju odaberem, a u Petrovoj imam doktora, tako da u tom slucaju bi isla tamo. Ali sve u svoje vrijeme. Jos cu se ja informirati kada ce biti vrijeme, a na sta se mora gledati i paziti kod tih tableta?I ako smijem pitat kakav je muzu bio spermiogram da niste isli u postupak?

----------


## bubekica

stimulaciju klomifenom potrebno je uzv pratiti jer ukoliko dodje do razvoja veceg broja folikula ne savjetuje se odnos zbog rizika od viseplodne trudnoce.
moj muz ima smanjen volumen ejakulata (1mL) i dosad uvijek maksimalno 1% pokretnih spermija, neki dan sok - 17%. tako da smo mi kandidati za ivf/icsi.

----------


## Petticoat

Aha, da cula sam za to da moze doc do viseplodne trudnoce. A spermiogram nije bajan ali ga je samo jednom radio i to nakon dva dana apstinencije pa  ga mora ponovit

----------


## ivaancicaa

Hej cure..
hvala na podrsci..ako nista drugo, tu smo jedna za drugu..
zaista izmori to stalno ocekivanje i iscekivanje, ali daj nam Boze plusice svima i bez dugog cekanja  :Smile:  
da, znam za te tablete, ali cekamo da md obavi spermiogram, narucen je 17.11 u Petrovoj..ako je on u redu, idemo na moje hormone i prohodnost jajnika..
samo me malo muci, kako cu obavit te hormone jer moje gospodje nema bas cesto..ali mi aktivno radimo svaki put kad sam doma.. a nakon toga je rekao da cemo na klomifen..pa cemo vidjeti..kaze da bi u nasem slucau trebao uspjeti?! DajBoze..

I taj nas osjecaj za promaseni slucaj..zaista je ponekad to sve pretuzno..md pokusava na sve nacine odvratit mi misli od svega toga, da bi mi bilo lakse, ali opet se to sve meni vrati..cak me ni svadba toliko ne mci koliko to, ali eto... 
i da, ako kojoj zatreba klomifen, nabavit cemo..u bih ga jos ima..
ccurke moje, sretno nam

----------


## ivaancicaa

I da, sjetila sam se jos nesto..u sub sam imala bijeli iscjedak i bilo ga je podosta..toliko da kad sam pokazala md na wc papiru jer je taman bio tamo da je on to odmah usporedio kao kad obrisem spermu koja iscuri..samo je on to okrenuo na onu da li me slucajno netko drugi napunio..hahahah..ma bas je srce  :Smile: 
obavijestila sam odmah kumu o tome i odmah smo se poveselile da smo napokon docekali ovulaciju..

E sad, da li je moguce da sam imala taj iscjedak a da nije doslo do ovulacije? Jer na uzv nema folikula, a vise ni sluzi ni bijele ni prozirne..

----------


## bubekica

Ivaaaancica, m za vadjenje hormona mozes izazvati duphastonom.
Iscjedak u vrijeme o je proziran i rastezljiv, kao bjelanjak, nije bijeli.
Ovo sto opisujes ja cesto imam, neovisno o dan ciklusa (isto nemam o).
A sto se tice plodnog iscjetka, a da nema o - da, moguce je, jer je zapravo iscjedak posljedica povisenog estrogena, koji se moze javiti neovisno o rastu folikula.

----------


## ivaancicaa

Hvala Bubekica  :Love: 
Prije dok sam pila tablete, uvijek mi je bio isti iscjedak, osim u slučaju kakve upale..tako da sam sada zaista neznalica u svemu tome, jer ne znam ni kakvi su mi simptomi ovulacije, ali zato pratimo folikulometrijom...  :Embarassed: 
nadam se da će nama zeljnima +, taj + i doći ubrzo  :fige:

----------


## Tyna24

Drage moje curke,nova sam ovdje...s pcos se borim vec od 16.-te godine,masna koža,kosa,prištevi,užas!!ne štitimo se evo,već skoro 2godine..moram priznati da i nemam volje za sex,vjerojatno zbog pcos...? Dolazim iz manjeg grada u kojem imamo poznatu ženu koja se bavi čajevima...pa sam se obratila njoj za pomoć...ona mi je rekla da marulja nije dobra,da ne preporuča marulju,nego mi je napravila čaj (neznam sastav jer nikome ne želi reći,znam samo da je unutra vrkuta,stolisnik,neven,bijela kopriva i neki još za koji veli da su koristile žene nekada..) koji sam koristila svaki dan po 1L 2mjeseca,pa mi je tek onda rekla da sam sad spremna na čaj za "pucanje cisti",trenutno ga koristim mjesec i pol...
Ciste imam i na prodaju...ah..nažalost...ne vidim nikakav pomak u vezi čaja,jedino primječujem da su mi usta "suha", stalno sam žedna..neznam dali da prestanem koristiti čaj pa probam s klomifenom (ginekologica mi je prepisala),čekam menstruaciju od 26.9,pa bi onda probala s njim..što vi mislite o tome?zbunjena sam...

----------


## ivana.sky

na cajevima raznim sam i ja bila, jos i u kombinaciji s nekim kapima prirodnim.. nije pomoglo...  :Unsure: 

ako je proslo 2god, obrati se dr. da te svakako posalje na kliniku za mpo i da ti naprave dodatne pretrage!
a probaj s klomifenom samo ako ti dr. misli i pratit ciklus, jer njega ne smijes uzimat u ciklusu koji pocne sa cistama (zato se 2.d.c. ciklus aide na uzv i ako cista nema, smijes ga piti 3.-7.d.c.), i strogo se mora pratit uzv nakon uzimanja da ne dodje do hiperstimulacije jajnika. pogotovo kod pcosa... a ako ces ga uzimati, nemoj uz to piti caj, tako su bar meni savjetovali...

sretno!  :fige:

----------


## Tyna24

Nije mi nistacrekla da bi pratila ciklus..  Rekla mi je nek pijem kad dobim mengu,i da se vidimo ako se "ne primi"

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam isto mislila da je to bezazleno i da se moze piti ovako u kojem ciklusu hoces, ali nakon upozorenja cura s foruma i mog dr. nikad mi to vise nije palo na pamet...
od volje ti.. ja te mogu samo savjetovat  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ivana.sky, nije baš točno da se uvijek prije klomifena ide na uzv 2. d.c. i da se uvijek uzima od 3.-7. d.c..
On se može početi uzimati od 2.-5. d.c. i obično se uzima 5 dana.
Pregled prije početka uzimanja klomifena je u stvari rijetkost i puno manje bitan nego kod uzimanja jače stimulacije, a ni kod jače stimulacije nije pravilo (nažalost).
Ciste na jajnicima su kod PCO(S) normalno stanje i kad bi se čekalo da ih nema, načekali bi se...
Početi stimulaciju sa velikom folikularnom cistom je često jalov posao, ali nikako se ne može reći da se ne smije.

Tyna24, imaš li osim navedenih problema i problem sa prekomjernom težinom?
Pitam jer većina specijalista u tom slučaju preporuča gubitak oko 5 % tjelesne težine kao 1. korak. 

Ni ja ti ne bih preporučila uzimanje klomifena bez stručnog nadzora. 
Može izazvati neugodne posljedice i trebalo bi ga koristiti u dogovoru sa ginekologom koji će pratiti stanje uzv.
Ja bih ti preporučila pregled kod specijalista reproduktivne medicine (MPO) pa onda dalje korake po tim uputama.

----------


## Tyna24

Nemam višak kilograma...dapače,još i premalo.. Bas sam zbunjena i stvarno neznam...dali je koja od vas koristila caj i osjecala kakvu razliku kad ga je pila?

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana.sky, nije baš točno da se uvijek prije klomifena ide na uzv 2. d.c. i da se uvijek uzima od 3.-7. d.c..
> On se može početi uzimati od 2.-5. d.c. i obično se uzima 5 dana.
> Pregled prije početka uzimanja klomifena je u stvari rijetkost i puno manje bitan nego kod uzimanja jače stimulacije, a ni kod jače stimulacije nije pravilo (nažalost).
> Ciste na jajnicima su kod PCO(S) normalno stanje i kad bi se čekalo da ih nema, načekali bi se...
> Početi stimulaciju sa velikom folikularnom cistom je često jalov posao, ali nikako se ne može reći da se ne smije.


istina da zavisi kad ces ga piti, ja sam ga pila 3.-7.d.c. ali nisam nigdje naisla na nekog ko nije isao na kontrolni uzv :???: al dobro, ja sam kratko u mpo svijetu i ne znam najbolje....
meni je na prvom pregledu kod mpo dr. prepisan metformin zbog pcosa, par mj prije toga terapiju za stitnjacu (koja je bila ok i u referentnim vrijednostima ali smo se pripremali za trudnocu pa su mi terapiju dali bez obzira) 
ali dr. mi nije dao taj prvi ciklus uz metformin da uzimam klomifen.... vec iduci ciklus na uzvu kad nisam imala ni jednu cistu krenuli smo s klomifenom... mislim da je svakako pametnije prvo provjeriti i uzv i krv i hormone i secer i sve ostalo pa u dogovoru s dr. krenuti na stimulaciju nego ju piti sam...
ali i dalje kazem, to je samo moj savjet i ono sto su meni rekli, ne mora bit kod svih isto...
tyna24 sto god odlucis tu ces podrsku svih nac...

----------


## nivesa

Premalo kila isto moze stvarati smetnje pogotovo kod pcos.

----------


## Tyna24

Ma nemam premalo  :Smile:  visoka sam 168 a imam 60kg...mislim cak da je to u granicama normale...osim prišteva i masne kože nemsm nikakve smetnje...tj. imam, ta menga...aaaaaaaaa...svaki put mislim da ću vidjeti plusić i svaki put ostanem razočarana...ah...
Nego da vas pitam sad nanovo,danas sam razgovarala opet s tom zenom koja mi radi caj,i rekla mi je da smijem koristiti klomifen + caj... Da kao,svaki radi svoje...a tu citam da se nesmije koristiti oba dvoje...pa sad ti budi pametan?

----------


## Tyna24

I mislim da se nismo razumjele najbolje...bila sam ja kod ginekologice,vadila hormone,ona mi je rekla po nalazu da ovulacije nije bilo...muž mi je radio spermiogram,sve super s njegove strane hvala Bogu...bila sam na ultrazvuku,oba jajnika policisticna...imam ih na prodaju kolko ih je,k vragu...  :Sad: 
Pa mi je onda dala klomifen,i rekla nek ih uzimam kad dobijem mengu,a ako neće biti plusića,da se vidimo...
Ja sam kod nje bila 1.10, a zadnju mengu imala 26.9...pa sam u fazi cekanja te vjestice... Pa da pocnem s klomifenom...  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Ja "samo" dlakava kao majmun hahahaha i nista vise. Koza mi izvleda kao da nije vidjela kremu ni losion nikada. A kupujem od la roche losion i gel za tusiranje.. nema mi pomoci. Ima al to kosta kao suho zlato....

----------


## bubekica

Tyna,
cure su ti vec sve rekle. Stimulacija ovulacije klomifenom bez nadzora nije dobra opcija. Klomifen nije bezazlen lijek, mozes na njega i burno reagirati (znam cure koje su samo od klomifena dobile i 7 jajnih stanica) i tada postoji veliki rizik viseplodne trudnoce.
Osobno ne bih to radila na taj nacin, a pogotovo ne jos i sve kombinirala s cajem.
Nakon godinu dana nezasticenih odnosa koji nisu rezultirali trudnocom imas pravo na uputnicu za pegled kod mpo lijecnika. To ne znaci automatski postupak potpomognute oplodnje, ali znaci bolje lijecenje od onog sto ti ga moze pruziti socijalni ginekolog.

----------


## maca papucarica

Tyna24, super da nemas viska (ni manjka) kila. Mada mislim da bi ti reproduktivac ipak prepisao metformin da vidi hoce li on izregulirati cikluse i eventualno ovulaciju.
Ja sam te dobro shvatila, ali isto ne bih pila klomifen i napamet ciljala pa sto bude vec bih trazila uputnicu za MPO pa pod njegovim vodstvom probala sa klomicima. Mozda bi ti na uputu MPO specijaliste i tvoja gin bila voljna odraditi folikulometrije (uzv pracenje rasta folikula i ovulacije).

Ivana.sky, pokusaj pitati na temi klomifena. Ja sam u tome od 2010., na Rodi od 2011. i uvjerena sam da je uzv na pocetku uzimanja klomifena ljuta iznimka  :Undecided:

----------


## Tyna24

Ma hvals vam puno svima.sutra zovem ginekologicu da cujem sto ce ona reci na to  :Smile:  
Btw,upravo dosla vjestica...

----------


## Tyna24

Zvala.rekla je da,nije potrebna kontrola...nek samo uzimam od 3-7 dana.i da se vidimo kad dođem dalje po terapiju..

----------


## ivana.sky

Ha eto 100 dr. 100 cudi... u svakom slucaju sretno!  :fige: 

Hvala maco  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Dobar dan drage trudilice. Nova sam na ovom forumu i još pokušavam pohvatat kako, što/i gdje  :Smile:  .Odmah se isprićavam zbog moje kobasice od teksta ali ne znam ukratko opisati situaciju. Da vam iznesem svoje stanje . I ja sam patim od tog glupog PCOS-a!!!Imam 25 god. Imam viška kila iako sam uspjela skinuti 15 kg,  trebala bih još barem 10..ali nikako pa nikako. Od PCOS bolujem od svoje 16.-te. Muž i ja nakon 5 godina braka napokon smo se odlučili da stvorimo naše malo čudo..ali bezuspješno. Od pretraga nisam napravila ništa jer sam još nova u tome ali vidim da me puno tog ćeka. E sad problem je ovaj :Nisam mogla dobiti menstruaciju koja je kasnila 25 dana pa sam je izazvala sa duphastonima. Stigla je hvala Bogu. E sad..prvi dan  te zadnje menstr. sam imala 16.01. Zadnji dan 21.01. Ovulacija mi je po nekom izračunu bila od 27.01. Do 01.02. .. naravno u tim danima mm i ja smo se malo više potrudili  :Smile:  protekla dva tri dana imam neka neugodna probadanja u doljnjem djelu trbuha nešto slićno kao pred mengu osjećam težinu i stalnu napuhnutost..kronićno sam ne naspavana .Druge simptome nemam...neznam što bi to moglo biti? Bojim se nadat da je možda naše "čudo"u pitanju! Moja kuma radi na ginekologiji i rekla mi je da će mi donjet test pa da vidimo ali test mogi radit tek za tjedan dana u slućaju da nije trudnoća dogovorit će mi kod dr. pregled pa bih poćela terapiju klomifenima pa da poćnemo pratit žuta tjela.. uffff curke moje otegla ja taj svoj tekst ..nemojte zamjerit.

----------


## nivesa

Ives pridruzi se curama na odbrojavanju...sve smo u istim mukama. Nikad nije rano za test  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=86995 
Ovo ti je link

----------


## bubekica

Ives, dobrodosla!
Za pocetak, u pcos svijetu nisi sama. Muku mucim od 14-e, iako ja nemam viska kilograma.
Za simptome trudnoce je prerano, a test svakako napravi u vrijeme ocekivane iduce menstruacije.
Koliko dugo pokusavate?
Svakako prije stimulacije klomifenima napravite spermiogram, a ne bi bilo lose provjeriti i prohodnost jajovoda. Klomifen nije bezazlen lijek i mozda ne bi bilo lose takvo lijecenje prepustiti specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju. Zato te i pitam koliko pokusavate jer nakon godinu dana pokusavanja imas pravo na pregled i obradu kod specijaliste.

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, dobrodosla!
> Za pocetak, u pcos svijetu nisi sama. Muku mucim od 14-e, iako ja nemam viska kilograma.
> Za simptome trudnoce je prerano, a test svakako napravi u vrijeme ocekivane iduce menstruacije.
> Koliko dugo pokusavate?
> Svakako prije stimulacije klomifenima napravite spermiogram, a ne bi bilo lose provjeriti i prohodnost jajovoda. Klomifen nije bezazlen lijek i mozda ne bi bilo lose takvo lijecenje prepustiti specijalisti za humanu reprodukciju. Zato te i pitam koliko pokusavate jer nakon godinu dana pokusavanja imas pravo na pregled i obradu kod specijaliste.


Tek smo poćeli, još smo novi u ovome. Ako sada ne upali sigirno ćemo do Dr. pa da i mi obavimo sve pretrage. Hvala na savjetu i puno sreće

----------


## Ives000

> Ives pridruzi se curama na odbrojavanju...sve smo u istim mukama. Nikad nije rano za test


Hvala ti draga, hoću svakako. Uvijek je bolje kad nisi sam u ovome

----------


## martens5512

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, iako već dugo čitam sve vaše postove i borim se sa pcos. Nakon godinu i sedam mjeseci pokušavanja, u četvrtom ciklusu klomifena, uz mužev uredan spermiogram, jučer pozitivan test.  :Yes:  A test sam napravila samo da isključim trudnoću, budući da sam trebala ići u vinogradsku na kontrolni pregled za liječenje neplodnosti. U nevjerici sam čak i otišla na pregled, nisam ništa spominjala, jer se bojim gubljenja vremena ako dobijem mengu. Ovako imam barem papir sa svim pretragama koje trebam napraviti.  Nadam se da će sve biti u redu, nakon svih razočarenja bojim se biti euforična. I ja i muž smo zapravo dosta zabrinuti, skeptični prema rezultatu testa i pitamo se da li će sve biti u redu. Teško bi ovo shvatio netko tko ne zna što je neplodnost. 
Razumijem sve što prolazite, i ja sam se mnogo čega odrekla da bih zatrudnijela- prvenstveno pušenja.  Genetski sam mršava, ali sam naučila dovoljno o pcos da zaključim da zdrava/pravilna prehrana može izregulirati hormone, ugljikohidrate i šećere sam svela na minimalnu moguću razinu, kruh ni pod razno, umjesto peciva za doručak sam počela jesti zobene pahuljice sa jogurtom (na poslu), ili kod kuće kuhane zobene sa cimetom i medom, kukuruzne žgance sa vrhnjem, sir s lanenim uljem i druge lagane kombinacije, za večeru shake od raznih kombinacija voća i povrća, izbacila sam svinjetinu, svaki dan sam pila 2dl prirodnog soka od cikle za debljinu endometrija, ima za kupiti u billi, ili sok od ananasa, počela sam sa brzim hodanjem, svako veče cca 6-8 km. Promijenila sam kompletne životne navike, a prihvatio ih je i moj muž i počeo se hraniti kao da i on ima pcos. Naručila sam sa interneta super knjigu o prehrani žena, ima i posebni dio o pcos, preporučujem je svima. Sada krećem u nove pobjede (nadam se), održavanje trudnoće sa pcos. Želim Vam reći da budete hrabre i ustrajne. Osobno smatram da se ne treba oslanjati isključivo na medicinski pristup, da i sami možemo puno toga.  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=87678

----------


## Ives000

Ej draga, dobro nam došla !  Divim se tvojoj hrabrosti i volji koju si imala da prestaneš pušiti i da promjeniš svoje životne navike jer i sama znam koliko je to teško. Velika pohvala i za supruga. I sama muku mučim s s time što jesti ujutro jer sam izbacila kruh baš zbog Pcosa. Pridruži nam se  na http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?t=87678

Odbrojavanje  3/2015 by Ludnica  tamo smo sve mi trudilice   :Wink:

----------


## tužnaana

Moram napisati kakve mi se promjene događaju.. naime pijem inofolic sada treci ciklus. 4 god radimo na drugoj bebi. Rodila sam sa 25. Zatrudnila bez problema. Zapravo mi je "dijagnoza" pcos rečena samo u jednom ciklusu.. gdje se je na jajnicima vidjelo mnogo mali poredanih "kružića". Prošli ciklus ih nije bilo. I ciklus mi se je skratio sa 45 dana na 27-28! Jel moguće da je to od inofolica? Ugodno sam iznenađena

----------


## magistra

Nemam iskustva s terapijom koju uzimaš.
Moja dijagnoza je bila 10 godina mog života prije 1. trudnoće. Ciklusi su mi znali trajati do 68 dana. Za reguliranje sam koristila hormonalne kontraceptive, "antibebi" pilule.
Po udaji sam samoinicijativno stala s uzimanjem terapije i odmah prvi ili drugi ciklus zanijela. Rodila dva puta, u razmaku 15 mjeseci.
Sad sam zadnjih 10 godina u "čistoj" slici. Ciklusi do 30 dana, UZV-i uredni...
Tko će ga znati?

----------


## EmaG.

Pozdrav :Smile: 

Sad sam slučajno vidjela ovu temu, pa reko da vas pitam, možda je neka od vas imala sličnih iskustava...
Naime, zadnjih 10ak godina su mi dijagnoze na pregledima uvijek bile iste - stalno pcos, pa kontracepcijske da se to regulira, pa bi se maknula od
kontracepcijskih i pila čajeve koji su dosta pomogli, ali sam se onda vratila na kontracepcijske i tako u neki krug. 
Prije nekih 3-4 godine sam prestala sa kontracepcijskim i tu i tamo bi pila čajeve, ali nisam bila redovita. Nisam više imala problema sa aknama, a i ciklusi su mi bili uredni - od 28 do 32 dana.

Uglavnom, kada sam kod dvoje ginekologa išla na pregled jer sam počela raditi na trudnoći, dijagnoza je opet bila ista - pcos, pa prognoze da neće to ići tako lako, spominjanje potpomognute i tako.
4. mjesec od kako smo počeli raditi, bila sam trudna, ali nažalost ta trudnoća je završila s pobačajem. Sad kad sam bila na prvom pregledu dva tjedna nakon kiretaže, ginekolog mi na moje pitanje da li mi može pregledati u kakvom su stanju jajnici s obzirom da sam imala pcos kaže ´Upitno je da li je ta dijagnoza ikada bila točna, s obzirom da ste prirodno ostali trudni.´ I ja ostala s velikim upitnikom iznad glave. Ta dijagnoza je bila i njegova i uvijek se povlači, pa sumnjam da bi se svi redom zabunili kad govore o pcos. 

Sad, pitanje koje se meni postavlja je da li to znači da mi to više ne bi trebala biti prepreka da ponovno ostanem trudna i da sam se restartala kao netko tko nije niti imao pcos ili se ta trudnoća možda ´slučajno´ dogodila? Da li je to uopće moguće?

Oprostite ako je dugi post, uvijek zablokiram u tim njihovim ordinacijama i izađem s više pitanja van, nego što sam pitala unutra. 

Ugl, ako netko zna nešto, šaljem virtualne čokolade i kave za zahvalu :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja stvarno ne razumijem zašto se neki ginekolozi tolike godine školuju i specijaliziraju i onda valjaju takve nebuloze  :Rolling Eyes: 

Moguće je imati Pcos i ovulatorne cikluse-redovne, manje redovne ili rijetke. 
Ukoliko žena ima bar povremeno ovulacije, ali ima redovne odnose sa partnerom koji nema reproduktivnih poteškoća, moguće je da će doći do trudnoće, prije ili kasnije.
Nažalost, kod žena sa Pcos, češći su spontani pobačaji. Zbog čega točno, ne zna se (sumnja je na utjecaju testosterona, lošijoj kvaliteti jajnih stanica itd. ali konkretan krivac nije identificiran).

Osobno imam dijagnozu Pcos već više od 20 godina. Mm i ja pokušavali smo par godina prije odlaska specijalistu MPO. Zanijela sam prvorođenca nakon lpsc drillinga jajnika, drugog 10 mjeseci nakon poroda, a treće tri godine nakon drugog (nakon godinu dana nezaštićenih odnosa). Imala sam i dva rana spontana.

Moj savjet bi ti bio da se bacite na kućnu radinost čim prije i da pokušavate tako godinu dana ukoliko si ti ispod 35. godina, 6 mjeseci ako imaš više od 35. 
Ukoliko ne zatrudniš, pravac dobrom specijalistu MPO. 
Ne bi bilo zgorega da u pokušavanju malo popratiš cikluse i ovulacije lh trakicama i ili mjerenjem bazalne temperature. To može pomoći MPO ovcu da dobije bolji uvid u problem i moguće rješenje, ukoliko do toga dođete.
Ja se nadam da vam neće trebati i da ćeš ubrzo među trbušaste  :fige:

----------


## EmaG.

Meni se isto to činilo čudno, ali u tom trenu nekako zablokiram i ne pitam šta treba. 
Ugl, ja imam 31 i mislili smo početi od sljedećeg ciklusa (to bi bio drugi), ali mi je isto tako rekao da obavezno čekamo da prođu tri ciklusa (što mi isto nema logike s obzirom na neke informacije koje sam našla). 

Sve u svemu, imam sad još jedan pregled za tjedan dana kod drugog ginekologa, pa ću doći spremna s napisanim pitanjima oko pcos-a  :Wink: 

Hvala, ja se isto nadam što prije prebaciti u ovu drugu temu na forumu :D

----------


## mašnica

Evo moje iskustvo: svoju prvu M sam dobila s 18 god. od početka neredovita, znala sam imati mengu 6,7x godišnje, ciklusi ispod 40 dana nisam imala. Bila sam tada i na hormonima za regulaciju, tada sam ju dobivala točno u dan...nakon nekoliko godina prestala uzimati, PCOS mi doktori govorili na svakom UZV.

Udala sam se, nešto manje cikluse imala, ali odlučila se ne vraćati na hormone, isto pila čajeve koji su mi smanjili cikluse(od eko herbalie ženski čaj). Ostala sam trudna čim smo se prestali čuvati, isto tako i s drugim djetetom. S tim da mi je tada dokt. komentirao da je to čudo da smo uspjeli zapravo od prve....

Dogodila se i treća trudnoća, koja je nažalost završila spontanim u 8 TT. Vjerujem da ćemo probati opet, strah je tu, pazimo se do daljnjega.
Čak je i doktor rekao da ne vidi prepreku iako prije cca godinu dana mi je rekao da su mi jajnici rupičasti...

Ne osjećam neke tegobe...vidjet ćemo.

----------


## EmaG.

Kakvi su sad to rupičasti jajnici? Ajme šta sve neću naučiti :D
Kad guglam izbacuje mi pcos. To se tako zove?

Ugl, koliko dugo radite na trećoj trudnoći?
(žao mi je radi spontanog, nadam se da će brzo upaliti  :Wink:  )

----------


## mašnica

A da... rupičasti, PCOS....nismo dugo radili na trudnoći čak bih rekla da je bilo i neplanirano....

----------


## Vrci

Jajnici mogu biti pcos izgleda bez da imate pcos simptome. Za pravi pcos treba vaditi spolne hormone. I tu je uglavnom slika visi lh od fsh, povisen testosteron...

Ja imam pravi pcos, preko 20 antralaca na svakom jajniku, inzulinska rezistencija, hormonska slika tipicna. Ovulacije sam imala svake prijestupne, ciklus mi sredio metformin. 
Nakon oba poroda stanje isto, sad imam spiralu jer mi hormoni bili koma

----------


## pussycat

pozdrav cure, jedan od mojih prvih postova na temi, dakle razmisljam o trudnoci. 36,5 godina imam. Nisam jos bila trudna a pcos imam oduvijek (diag. sam dobila s 15 godina)

prije godinu i pol sam vadila informativno hormone 3 d.c. i rezultati su ovi.
inzulin 8,4 (ref. 2,6-24,9)
LH 7,2 (2,4-12,6)
FSH 6,3 (3,5-12,5)
Estradiol 209 (do 854)
Testosteron ukupni 2,1 (do 1,7)
Testosteron slobodni 1,2% (o,7-2,2)
SHBG 64 (32-128)
DHEA-S 11,64 (2,68-9,23)
Prolaktin 544 (102-496)
Prolaktin nakon talozenja 505 (75-381)
Androstendion 16,10 (0,34-3,06, kod PCOS: 7,28-22.1)
GUK nataste 5,1
TSH - 1,74

Endokrinolog mi je rekao da imam blagu inz.osjetljivost, i da andro-hormon nije toliko visok koliko bi mogao biti. 
Brine me taj prolaktin buduci da uopce ne znam koja je funkcija tog hormona a vidim da je visok.

Inace ciklusi su mi oko 35 dana, gore dolje. Imam 10 menstruacija godisnje, normalnih, 2-3. dan s izljevom i bolovima, kolicina rekla bih srednja do jaka (nikad toliko jaka da se ne mogu kretati, ali dovoljno jaka da je ne zamijenim za disfunkcionalno krvarenje), oko ovulacije imam cervikalnu bjelanjkastu sluz i spotting, no nikad nisam nista pratila trakicama. Pokoji mjesec imam blagi spotting u cijeloj drugoj polovici ciklusa, sto sam citala da je mozda nizak progesteron.

DOktori su mi svasta govorili, da je genetski, da se tu ne moze nista (kad sam bila mladja), slutim da nisu u krivu jer nemam velikih problema s inz.osjetljivoscu. No imam s kilogramima, u zadnje vrijeme mi svi sugeriraju dijetu jer sam zbog stresa trenutno 25 u plusu. Prije kao mladja sam bila 'samo' 10 u plusu, zapravo sam buca citavog zivota otkad sam bila mala. 

E da nismo jos pokusavali nista jer je mene strah zaceti ovako velika ...  :Sad:  a pitanje je mogu li uopce zaceti?
Tako da mi je sad dijeta prvi korak, nadam se 15 kg manje kroz nekoliko mjeseci. Da se bar vratim na svoju mladu kilazu.

SVako iskustvo bi mi dobro doslo.

----------


## pussycat

Eh da, da dodam, zadnji pregled nije pokazao nikakve miome i slicno, PAPA uredan bio. Jajnici policisticni i uvecani.
Dakle sve potpuno isto kao i s mojih 15 godina kada su mi prvi put nadjeni.

----------


## pussycat

Eh da i index inz.rez. mi je 1,2, zaboravila sam napisati.

----------


## sirius

Meni su govorili da imam policisticne jajnike jer su na uzv izgledali tako.
Ostala trudna 4x svaki.put u prvom ciklusu ( 2x rodila, 2x spontani).
Sto se kila tice metabolizam se usporava u tridesetima treba jesti manje. I to je to. 
Ja sam primjetila da ako ne pazim sto jedem dobijam pola kg mjesecno. Fino se to nakupi s godinama. 
Treba paziti na unos kalorija i.kretatanje. nema tu puno  filozofije, ali nije lako.

----------


## pussycat

Ma ja sam najvise kila imala u srednjoj skoli otprilike kada mi je bio i najgori pcos. 
Onda je u 20ima bilo ugl u redu ali sam tada izlazila puno i trenirala, sada u 30 ima odbacila cigarete, uredski posao i naslagalo se opet.

I ja nemam pol.jajnike nego bas PCO syndrom gdje su jajnici udruzeni s jos dva obavezna dijagnosticka faktora - androgenom i test. Plus malo vise dlacica i sklonost kilama.

Nisu mi nikad rekli samo temeljem slike jajnika da imam vec su me uvijek slali i vaditi krv.

Iako ja znam da je moguce ostati trudna i s tim pogotovo ako imas menstruaciju kao sto imam ja.  :Smile: 

Ne sekiram se vise oko dijagnoze. To sam odradila prije 15 godina, sada me samo zanima kako si mogu pomoci najbolje ukoliko bude poteskoca u trudnoci.

----------


## Vrci

Nema ti veze imanje menstruacije, nju moraš imati i s ovulacijom i bez. Kreni prvo s trakicama da vidiš...ali pazi na osjetljivost jer je nama uvijek vidljiva lh linija zbog povišenog lh u tijelu

----------


## pussycat

Kako je moguce imati menst.a ne ovulirati, hm?
Da definitivno moram uzeti trakice  :Smile:  cim dodje placa.

----------


## Vrci

Moguce je kod pcos-a i raznih poremecaja. Progesteron raste i zadebljava endometrij polako. I on jednom pocne padati i onda dode do krvarenja

----------


## pussycat

Da, moram malo vise procitati o tome, kako ja imam pms i bolove 2.dan krvarenja i pritisak citala sam da to cesto jest znak ovulacije, dok su krvarenja slabija kad ovulacije nema.
No mozda nisam.dovoljno informirana...

Brine me vise zapravo kvaliteta jaja jer moje ovulacije su kasnije - oko 20.dana c. 
I mislim da.bi to mogao biti veci problem nego sama O.

No kako rekosmo zivi bili pa vidjeli.

----------


## dino84

Pussycat, evo ja sam ti primjer PCOS sa ciklusom od 28/30 dana bez ovulacija. Ovulaciju imam možda jednom, dva puta godišnje. Meni su na uzv jajnici policistični, a hormonska slika uredna.

Ostala sam trudna 3 puta, ali iz potpomognute. Dobro, nama je i loš spermiogram u igri. Meni je jako puno značilo kad sam uspjela smršaviti. Ciklus mi se regulirao i čak su mi i ovulacije postale malo češće. 

Šta god odlučila, moj ti je savjet da ne čekaš predugo jer vrijeme jako brzo prolazi. Mi smo u MPO krenuli 2012. godine kad sam imala 28 godina.  Curku smo dobili 2014. Sad imam skoro 35 i čekamo drugu bebicu.

----------


## pussycat

Hvala ti. Znaci mrsavljenje je definitivno nesto cemu moram prionuti  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam zbog inzulinske rezistencije dobila metformin. Smrsavila malo i dobila ovulacije

----------


## pussycat

Koliko si Vrci smrsavila?
U postocima , ne moras sada bas pisati kile ako neces

MOj endokrinac je pricao o metforminu, ali kada je vidio u nalazu da nemam skoro nista inz.rez, onda je prestao. No mozda bi ga mogla pitati da ipak probam.

----------


## Vrci

Inace nisam imala neki visak, meni je to bila nuspojava

Dobila sam ga jer sam rekla da zelimo bebu, inzulin mi bio samo malo povisen nakon 2 sata i nisam imala ovulacije. Pa je dr rekla da je ovo prvi korak

----------


## pussycat

Aha mislis kao nuspojava metformina?
KUzim.
Ok, dakle postoji sansa da ga ja dobijem ako zatrazim, hvala ti.

Inace shvatila sam te kao da si skidala kile pa si nakon odredjenog broja uspjela ovulirati, moj propust (i nada hehe)

----------


## sirius

A da probas sa redukcijom kalorija i vjezbanjem?
To bi trebao biti prvi korak, ili barem korak uz neku terapiju.

----------


## pussycat

> A da probas sa redukcijom kalorija i vjezbanjem?
> To bi trebao biti prvi korak, ili barem korak uz neku terapiju.


Pa i mislila sam tako, nisam mislila samo s Metforminom, mozda si krivo shvatila.
Ali bih ga zatrazila ukoliko postoji ikakva sansa da popravlja ovulaciju uz naravno prrhranu.

S prehranom sam pocela jos jucer zapravo i sad mislim sibati do daljnjega.
Povrce voce, riba, jaja, redukcija kalorija

Nasla sam.neke podcaste o pcosu pa to slusam kad god mogu i pokusavam doznati nove stvari

----------


## Vrci

Evo mozes malo procitati
http://betaplus.hr/reprodukcijska-me...icnih-jajnika/

----------


## Mici2402

Molim Vas upomoc.Boli me u predelu jajnika donji stomak ledja niz nogu.Bila sam kod ginek l.veceras kaze sve ok.da se opustim i ne umisljam..Ali boli me

----------


## Anaaria5

Pozdrav cure.. imam pcos i ginekolog mi je dao da pijem Inofolic prah i folnu i pijem vec dva mjeseca po vrecicu svaki dan..menge nema a sluzi ma izvoz..u odredjenom periodu jajnici me bole za poluditi..imam curicu 3 g ostala sam trudna moglo bi se reci da mi se jednostavno posrecilo..sad bi drugo dijete.. ginekolog mi je rekao neka pijem najmanje 2 mjeseca..kakva iskustva imate sa Inofolic prahom? Hvala

----------

